# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Подготовка собаки к сдаче норматива ИПО.

## Tatjana

Наверное, есть смысл писать не только о спортивном результате в ИПО, но и о подготовке собаки к сдаче норматива ИПО или ВПГ. Представляю для обсуждения один из вариантов обучения собаки.
Первое, с чего надо начать- это нужна собака и хорошая экипировка:

1.дрессировочный жилет, куда быстро и легко все прячется, откуда легко достается корм (корм должен быть просто в кармане, а не в пакетике) и где есть задние карманы.
2.металлический ошейник - цепочка



3.мягкий короткий поводок без петли (на фото с петлей, но ее можно отрезать)



4.мяч на веревке или валик.



На данный момент у меня есть в работе очередная собака из Финляндии, которую следует подготовит к сдаче норматива. 
Это Сенсен Манн Карлос. Немецкая овчарка, кобель, 2,5 года, шоу происхождение.
Его привезли две недели назад 14 января. Прежде, чем взять собаку на обучение, я делаю необходимое тестирование. Меня интересуют три момента: уровень добычного инстинкта, возможность собаки прыгать 1 метр и способность держать давление в защите.
Карлоса привезли прям с парома на дрессировочную площадку, я взяла мяч, поводок и сразу начала сама с ним работать, после получения нужного для меня состояния в работе, стала прям на глазах у владельца учить собаку к преодолению метрового прыжка. В этих упражнениях опытному проводнику всегда не сложно оценить возможности собаки. Я видела, что собака социальная, с нормальной добычей, с желанием общения и работы, с жуткими нервами. Потом 10 мин. перерыв и тестирование на защите. Я сама одеваю рукав и работаю. Скажу сразу, что это не урок по подготовке собаки, а тестирование. Карлос первую хватку сделать не смог, т.к.  находясь в защитном инстинкте и не умел реализовывать победу через хватку. Мне это очень не понравилось. (Предыдущий Миро, с которым мне удалось очень успешно сдать ШХ-1 без проблем держал давление). Я люблю работать творчески, а не "притягивать" собаку за уши к рукаву.
Я стала работать дальше. Перевод в добычу, хватка (конечно не спокойная), на хватке Карлос давление держит - это порадовало. После долгих раздумий я все-таки решилась.
Итак Карлос у нас в школе. Не ест... видно, что в стрессе. Сразу же на следующий день взяла его поработать. Очень жаль, что не было видеокамеры. Карлос орал не умолкая. На давление вообще вошел в раж... бедный.))
Хочу добавить, что он уже прошел обучение и имеет результат в БХ. Но для меня, лучше бы этого не было. Т.к. состояние у собаки в работе сформировано, оно не нормальное, ОП совершенно некорректна и довольно сильно теснит в движении. Плюс, я заметила, что вдруг он начинает ждать посадки из движения... Ясно, что надо начинать перестраивать его голову.
Вторая тренировка через день. Все прошло немного лучше. Я показываю ему полное спокойствие. Понятно, что надо изменить его привычное состояние в работе, надо снять нервозность и показать, что он работает для меня, а не из-за мяча, у меня разработан целый комплекс упражнений, для активизации социального инстинкта. Пока только принятие ФП. Добиваюсь спокойного состояния и концентрации. Стал орать гораздо меньше. Все отпуски предмета делаю через правильное психологическое воздействие, используя хорошо понятный собакам язык тела.

----------


## Tatjana

21.01.09  Карлос у нас уже неделю. Начал есть. Третий урок. Сняли видео, фильм уже готов. Завтра, наверное, выложим сюда. Уже почти не орал. Первая задача - получить у собаки правильное состояние в работе. Много раз использую позу доверия, Карлос при этом чуть теряется. Если при борьбе с мячом немного нагрузить - сразу вылезают нервы. Все делаю постепенно, от простого к сложному. Что-то получается.
Пока только движение рядом, остановка. У него жуткое состояние, если мяч в зубах, то не справляется сам с собой. Ну ничего, я помогаю. Карлос видимо не предпологал, что можно успокаиваться на хватке.
Поясню, что как бывший фигурант, работая послушание, я сразу закладываю в собаку все фазы, кроме защитного инстинкта, требуемые в работе по защите. Уже понятно, что с Карлосом быстро не сделать. И пока я не получу состояние покоя на хватке, дальше работать не буду, ни в послушании, ни в защите.
23.01.09 Первая тренировка по защите. Урок строился на получении активной реакции на фигуранта в защитном инстинкте, перевод на добычу, состояние покоя. Хватка хоть и глубокая, но нервная. С состоянием покоя трудно. Пока он не канализирует в добычу свою энергию. Работали с подушкой.
25.01.09. 4-я тренировка по послушанию. Все не плохо выглядит, но концентрация в ФП еще короткая. Ясли чуть передержать, иногда начинает пытаться сам действовать. Получается  сконцентрировать его на себе гораздо быстрее. Отпуски еще нервные, но времени уходит меньше. Пока практически вся работа сводиться к получение правильного состояния в ФП, к получению правильного состояния на хватке, отпуску предмета по команде и переходу в социальный инстинкт.
26.01.09. 5-я тренировка, послушание. Я довольна результатом. Не орет, почти не сопротивляется на отпуске (раньше он регулярно пытался упираться в меня лапами во время команды "дай"). Получается сразу спокойная концентрация в ФП после отпуска мяча. Также спокойно в ОП. УРААААААААААААА!!! Я так и знала.
Итак с чего начинаю по этапам:
1.Основная позиция, концентрация через требование.

2. Разгрузка через свободное состояние.

3. хватка, борьба

4. поза доверия

PS. Форум не позволяет грузить больше, чем 4 файла, поэтом продолжение в следующем окне.

----------


## Tatjana

5. перевод собаки в ФП, требование отпуска мяча.



6. Концентрация внимания на себя



Далее, в зависимости от цели упражнения. Я либо опять разгружаю, либо чуть работа с ОП, рядом, остановки. Остановки стали корректнее.

Хочу добавить, что все показанные Карлосом истерики с воплями - все это поведение приобретенное!!! Поэтому уважаемые владельцы собак, если у кого есть такие проблемы, задумайтесь о вышесказанном.

----------


## Немка

Татьяна очень интересно пишете!!!! Продолжайте! :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна очень интересно пишете!!!! Продолжайте!


Буду стараться описать все тренировки. Спасибо, что читаете и поддерживаете. Значит пишу не зря. :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

А ФП неплотная - это ты позволяешь собаке или потом будешь корректировать?

----------


## Tatjana K

U menja takoj vopros.(dlja teh kto v tanke) na kakom jazile ti s nim obsaescja

----------


## Tatjana

> А ОП неплотная - это ты позволяешь собаке или потом будешь корректировать?


Даша, наверное не ОП ты имела ввиду, а ФП?
Конечно, перевод собаки во фронтальную позицию идет механически, при помощи натяжения веревки с мячом, т.е. без команды. Потому что пока мне надо не учить его принимать ФП, а научить находясь передо мной концентрироваться на мне, ждать действий. 
Я просто не знаю, как иначе в первом этапе назвать эту позицию. Если использовать русский язык, то фронтальное положение термин верный... Но если исходить, что мы подразумеваем под буквами ФП, то можно было бы назвать иначе... Я просто не сориентировалась по терминологии. Впервые так подробно описываю процесс. :Ab:  Так что подсказывайте и помогайте!  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> U menja takoj vopros.(dlja teh kto v tanke) na kakom jazile ti s nim obsaescja


Конечно на его родном, на финском!  :Ad:

----------


## doman

Хочу добавить, что все показанные Карлосом истерики с воплями - все это поведение приобретенное!!! Поэтому уважаемые владельцы собак, если у кого есть такие проблемы, задумайтесь о вышесказанном.

Татьяна! А в чем выражались истерики (лай, скулеж, вой?) И как недопустить появления подобного? Одна из моих предыдущих собак всегда так рвалась на барьер, что в начале визжала. После корректировки максимум до чего удалось снизить так сказать истерику- легкое поскуливание на выдержке :0317:

----------


## Немка

> Конечно на его родном, на финском!


Вы даёте команды на финском языке?? :Ai:  Или на немецком?

----------


## Tatjana

> Вы даёте команды на финском языке?? Или на немецком?


Собака живет в Финляндии. У меня находится на обучении. Естественно я обучаю его на финском языке, хозяйка ведь финка. :Ab:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, у меня сразу несколько вопросов. Начну со снаряжения. Почему поводок "без петли"?
Второй вопрос по собаке в чем выражаются "жуткие нервы" и от чего "орал не умолкая"?

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, а почему ты забираешь мяч в ФП? Дело в том, что моя младшая, получив мяч, не желает подходить с ним ко мне. Сейчас я уже научился контролировать расстояние между нами, когда она свободна, а мяч у нее в зубах, но спокойно она с ним расстается только когда лежит сбоку от меня. Если я перед ней - глаза в кучу и челюсти сжаты намертво. Забрать-то смогу, но в другой раз она ко мне уже не подойдет с мячом.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, у меня сразу несколько вопросов. Начну со снаряжения. Почему поводок "без петли"?


Поводок у меня короткий, приблизительно 90 см, чтоб не путался между ног. Пока работаю по построению фундамента, то практически никогда не отстегиваю поводок. 
Если собака резко побежит за кинутым мячом, то лапа может попасть в петлю, может случиться травма. И потом петля, при работе с собакой никогда не используется. Надо часто менять длину поводка в зависимости от упражнения, петля только помешает.




> Второй вопрос по собаке в чем выражаются "жуткие нервы" и от чего "орал не умолкая"?


Это вопрос процессов возбуждения и торможения. Нервная система собаки очень чувствительна к раздражителю, собака быстро возбуждается. Но вернуть нервную систему в состояние равновесия сложно. Она не справляется с нагрузкой, собака из такого состояния долго не может выйти.
Одним из важнейших пользовательных качеств рабочей собаки я считаю гибкость ее нервной системы, когда собака очень легко меняет инстинкты, легко принимает разное состояние в зависимости от воздействия.
Когда собака сидит напротив проводника, который требует активного состояния и внимания - это своеобразный пресс. Если собака не справляется с нагрузкой, она начинает искать выход принимая соответствующее внутреннее состояние. У Карлоса видимо не раз получалось таким образом выходить из под пресса. Его истошный вой - своеобразное выпускание пара, состояние приобретенное.
Я не смогу его изменить полностью, но многое поменять в его поведении постараюсь.

----------


## Asterix

> у меня разработан целый комплекс упражнений, для активизации социального инстинкта.


Татьяна, а можно поподробней? 
и с картинками, если можно :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, а почему ты забираешь мяч в ФП? Дело в том, что моя младшая, получив мяч, не желает подходить с ним ко мне. Сейчас я уже научился контролировать расстояние между нами, когда она свободна, а мяч у нее в зубах, но спокойно она с ним расстается только когда лежит сбоку от меня. Если я перед ней - глаза в кучу и челюсти сжаты намертво. Забрать-то смогу, но в другой раз она ко мне уже не подойдет с мячом.


Андрей, все, что ты тут пишешь - это первый звоночек, что у тебя не совсем верно формируются отношения с собакой. Для нее мяч имеет большее значение, чем проводник.
Для того, чтобы такой ситуации не происходило надо ставить собаку в правильное состояние:
1. если мяч отдается собаке, то она всегда находиться на поводке, исключая возможность убегания и  неподчинения;
2.надо учить собаку спокойно отдавать мяч, используя ее природный язык, через психологическое давление. Нет таких собак, которые не отдают таким образом мяч или валик, при этом важно поводком обездвижить собаку, не давая ей бороться, жестко держать предмет рукой у пасти и ждать, когда собака сама отпустит, при этом мяч после отпуска не прятать;
3. после отпуска мяча, обязательно переводить ее внимание на себя, и только потом подтверждать ее поведение или работать следующее упражнение.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Поводок у меня короткий, приблизительно 90 см, чтоб не путался между ног. Пока работаю по построению фундамента, то практически никогда не отстегиваю поводок.


Понятно. А у меня поводок примерно 1,2 м, но я несколько лет предпочитал начинать работу без него. Сейчас меняю взгляд. :Ap: 





> У Карлоса видимо не раз получалось таким образом выходить из под пресса. Его истошный вой - своеобразное выпускание пара, состояние приобретенное.


У меня старший на площадке постоянно подскуливает-подвизгивает и торопит меня. До истерики доводит. :Ad:  Вообще, определенное сходство есть, и в проблемах Карлоса узнаю некоторые свои ошибки.

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, а можно поподробней? 
> и с картинками, если можно


Я на днях поставлю видео. Там должно быть видно, каким образом я общаюсь с собакой, как требую внимания и как разряжаю. На каждой тренировке я акцентирую ее внимание, что работа для меня, а не за мяч. Все вышеописанные элементы: требование концентрации, поза доверия и покровительства на добыче, умелая игра с собакой, через психологическое давление забирание мотивационного предмета - все это направлено на активизацию социального инстинкта. На всех упражнениях я утверждаюсь в своей позиции вожака, не нарушая природного баланса взаимоотношений, не применяя какую-то грубую силу.
Если честно, то у меня это уже автоматом. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Хочу обратить внимание, что я изменила технику дачи мяча. После того, как мне на обучение стали приходить собаки с проблемами тиснения в движении, с проблемами некорректного движения, с проблемами некорректной посадки, *мяч теперь всегда находится в левом кармане!* Выброс мяча всегда левой рукой и назад. Первое время мне было страшно неудобно, руки не слушались головы, но за 2 недели можно научиться вытаскивать, давать мяч или выбрасывать мяч левой рукой. :Ab:  Теперь это совсем не составляет труда, и я стала так работать даже со своими собаками, у кого нет таких проблем. Даже если поощерение идет через право, все-равно теперь мяч сначала в левой руке, потом в процессе игры перекладываю его в правую.

----------


## Tatjana

> Хочу добавить, что все показанные Карлосом истерики с воплями - все это поведение приобретенное!!! Поэтому уважаемые владельцы собак, если у кого есть такие проблемы, задумайтесь о вышесказанном.
> 
> Татьяна! А в чем выражались истерики (лай, скулеж, вой?) И как недопустить появления подобного? Одна из моих предыдущих собак всегда так рвалась на барьер, что в начале визжала. После корректировки максимум до чего удалось снизить так сказать истерику- легкое поскуливание на выдержке


Извините, что я пропустила Ваш вопрос. Но в теме уже есть ответ, почему Карлос орал в моменты возбуждения. Как не допустить? Я пробовала сначала надавить, требуя спокойного состояния, но моментально истерика увеличилась. Понятно, что в такой момент собаке сложно справиться с самим собой, на давлении он только еще больше перевозбуждается. При обучении важно не ломать собаку, а достигнуть баланса отношения с ней. 
Первое, что я стала делать - спокойные и властные руки, сама совершенно спокойная, никаких лишних движений. Второе  и самое важное, если собака начинала перевозбуждаться, то давала ей понять, что ничего далее происходить не будет, пока она не успокоится. С каждым разом постепенно увеличиваю время внимательного состояния до момента разгрузки. Сначала мне приходилось без требования, какими-то необычным звуками сосредоточить перевозбужденного Карлоса на себе. Поводок помогает оставлять собаку в сидячем положении напротив. Кстати, поводок - это тоже своеобразное требование. Все-время думаю о его внутреннем состоянии, именно его надо изменить.
Надо искать возможные варианты в  зависимости от собаки . Но логика остается такой же.

----------


## doman

> Второе  и самое важное, если собака начинала перевозбуждаться, то давала ей понять, что ничего далее происходить не будет, пока она не успокоится.


Именно так я и корректирую нежелательное поведение - полный игнор пока не успокоится, но в последствии легкое поскуливание остается :Ac: . Посоветуйте, ПЛИЗ, как от этого уйти. :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> Именно так я и корректирую нежелательное поведение - полный игнор пока не успокоится, но в последствии легкое поскуливание остается. Посоветуйте, ПЛИЗ, как от этого уйти.


Точно посоветовать затрудняюсь. Надо все-таки видеть собаку. Но одним игнором в любом случае не обойтись, нужно показывать, что это действие не желаемое.

----------


## Tatjana

28.01.09 2-я тренировка по защите.
Оговорюсь сразу. Я работаю с тремя разными фигурантами на 2-ух ( а иногда 3-ех) разных площадках. Фигуранты Игорь Сухалет и Евгений Козлов - мои ученики, Янар Клемент - пограничник. Философия по подготовке защиты у нас у всех совпадает. Тренинг в любом случае контролирую своими соображениями.
Сегодня работали с Янаром. Главная задача, канализирование на добыче. Пока работаем с подушкой. Начало подхода - много работаем в добыче. Хватки не всегда полные, но крепкие. Главная проблема - состояние покоя. Это видно было сразу, еще с 1-ой тренировки, по послушанию. Пока взять собаку под нижнюю челюсть на спокойном состоянии хватки не получается. Но секундные моменты получились, если фигурант тоже удерживает подушку на веревке. Т.е. если фигурант в поле зрения собаки, то Карлос не может канализироваться на добыче. Будем работать дальше в этом же ключе. К концу подхода больше облаивания. Как только Карлос оказываетс у машины или в боксе, когда рядом нет фигуранта - нормальное канализирование в добычу. Подушку держит глубоко, плотно и спокойно.
Завтра опять защита. Одену парфорс, т.к. в облаивании жутко тянет поводок, нет точного состояния. Будем опять работать смены. Защита на парфосе, добыча на простом.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, очень хочется посмотреть это. И послушание тоже.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, очень хочется посмотреть это. И послушание тоже.


Защиту пока невозможно снять. Когда может оператор - уже темно. Может что-то организуем. Послушание уже снято, но темно тоже. :Ac:  Надо только собрать ролик.

----------


## inna

Татьяна,а как будет собака работать после передачи его владельцам? Тоесть научив собаку работать в нужном состоянии на нужных инстинктах,он будет так же работать и с владельцем? Если вы для него сейчас будете социально выше и для вас он будет работать...

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна,а как будет собака работать после передачи его владельцам? Тоесть научив собаку работать в нужном состоянии на нужных инстинктах,он будет так же работать и с владельцем? Если вы для него сейчас будете социально выше и для вас он будет работать...


Инна, собака будет работать, с тем человеком, кто умеет ею управлять, иметь с ней контакт и быть для нее вожаком-покровителем.
У финских собак нет проблем с управляемостью. Их присылают ко мне на обучение, потому что нужен результат в ИПО, а не послушание. Сами проводники не имеют времени или опыта подготовить собаку к ИПО, а финские фигуранты отказываются от таких собак (шоу). 
После работы с Миро, я получила вот такое письмо дословно...: мы с Миро были в рабочем лагере, фигурант сказал, что в Эстонии сделана перфектная работа и собака готова к сдаче ИПО-3. 
Хозяин Миро будет поддерживать собаку и готовить ее к мутпробе на выставках. Но вряд ли будет сдавать тройку...  :Ab: 
И Миро, и Карлос - это не очень удобные собаки простым проводникам для получения результата. Надо попотеть...

С эстонскими собаками, кто находится в школе на обучении другая история. Им нужна только дисциплина и управляемость. Поэтому после обучения собак есть обязательный курс для проводников. Как управлять, как поощерять и как требовать. Без этих знаний работа недостаточно эффективная.

----------


## Tatjana

29.01.09 Пошла 3-я неделя обучения Карлоса. Сегодня 6-я тренировка по послушанию и 3-я по защите. Новая площадка. У меня было время, чуть поработать перед защитой послушание, буквально 5 минут, пока никого не было. Мне не понравилось, что при виде стационарных укрытий Карлос сразу решил, что это защита и начал истерически гавкать. Но (УРА!!!!!!) не составило труда его переключить в послушание. Довольно быстрые отпуски мяча!!! Один раз попробовал заорать в положении напротив, но тут же получил по лбу и сразу успокоился. Уже можно работать дальше. Пока при остановках посадки не корректные в 80%. Постоянно нужна коррекция.
Начинаю заново учить его команде сидеть из движения. На первых тренировках было видно, что Карлос иногда ждет команду и начинает вдруг в движении рядом отставать. Это значит, что собака не усвоила точно, что остановиться можно только после команды проводника. Тут одно действие. Поводком подсказать правильное действие. ( Я еще раз подчеркиваю: показать, а не требовать!)
В упражнении "сидеть" из движения, я учу собаку ориентироваться не только на голос, но и на жест правой руки. Это мой прибамбах... :Aa:  Потом на испытаниях этот жест просто обычное движение рук во время хотьбы.
Все это я попробывала в течении 5-ти минут. :Ab:  Тренировка прошла нормально, без эксцессов.
Защита. Сегодня Карлос на защиту вышел в парфрсе. Т.е. на двух поводках и в двух ошейниках. Все сразу стало намного легче. Переключения из защиты в добычу чище. В облаивании не тянет и лай изминился в интонации. У собаки появилась возможность нормально лаять. Карлос собака острая, особо угрожать для смены в защиту не надо, достаточно фигуранту просто фронтально останавливаться, в этот момент работает парфорс. Как только пошло движение фигуранта - сразу переключение на простой ошейник. (Если работа с двумя поводками кому-то не понятна, то обязательно еще раз переспросите!!!) Я сама ни разу не видела ни одного российского или украинского ролика, где бы использовалась работа на двух поводках! Может просто не попадалось...
Работали пока на подушке. Хватки у Карлоса нормальные, если недостаточно глубоко, то легко поправляет. Борется, как сумасшедший. Пока при фигуранте до конца состояние покоя на добыче не получить. Но дело двигается.
В трейлере опять держал спокойно. 
Есть ли у кого-то вопрос, почему я так усердно пытаюсь закрепить канализирование в добычу?

----------


## inna

> На первых тренировках было видно, что Карлос иногда ждет команду и начинает вдруг в движении рядом отставать. Это значит, что собака не усвоила точно, что остановиться можно только после команды проводника. Тут одно действие. Поводком подсказать правильное действие. ( Я еще раз подчеркиваю: показать, а не требовать!)


Таня,каким образом это показать а не требовать поводком? не будет ли собака потом ждать этой подсказки?

----------


## Немка

> Есть ли у кого-то вопрос, почему я так усердно пытаюсь закрепить канализирование в добычу?


Объясните, пожалуйста, термин канализирование. :Ai:

----------


## Степанида

> 2.надо учить собаку спокойно отдавать мяч, используя ее природный язык, через психологическое давление. Нет таких собак, которые не отдают таким образом мяч или валик, при этом важно поводком обездвижить собаку, не давая ей бороться, жестко держать предмет рукой у пасти и ждать, когда собака сама отпустит, при этом мяч после отпуска не прятать


Тань, скажите, пожалуйста, имеет ли смысл это упражнение, если собака относится к мячу/валику достаточно равнодушно? (Как в случае со Степой)

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Татьяна,а как будет собака работать после передачи его владельцам? Тоесть научив собаку работать в нужном состоянии на нужных инстинктах,он будет так же работать и с владельцем? Если вы для него сейчас будете социально выше и для вас он будет работать...


Привожу аналогию (Татьяна, мне кажется, что моя - проще)

Вы купили компьютер. Сидите, - смотрите на него, а он такой весь... таинственный, подлец. Зовете мастера. Он устанавливает ПО, подключает ваш комп к тырнету, ставит анти-вирус. А ПОТОМ... потом он вам объясняет, как всем этим безобразием пользоваться. Нажмешь сюда... будет то-то... сюда... - то-то. Ну, а сюда, - полный... превед.

----------


## doman

> Привожу аналогию (Татьяна, мне кажется, что моя - проще)
> 
> Вы купили компьютер. Сидите, - смотрите на него, а он такой весь... таинственный, подлец. Зовете мастера. Он устанавливает ПО, подключает ваш комп к тырнету, ставит анти-вирус. А ПОТОМ... потом он вам объясняет, как всем этим безобразием пользоваться. Нажмешь сюда... будет то-то... сюда... - то-то. Ну, а сюда, - полный... превед.


Анология супер! :Ag: , но это для тех, кому повиг как работает компьютер (собака). Работает да и все!!! И друзьям похвалиться можно ...крутой проц, ПО (родословная, результаты). Но, на мой взгляд, это как детей воспитывает няня, вроде и нигего, но всетаки что-то не так. Когда у собаки результат- он и твой результат если Вы вместе к нему пришли!

----------


## Крыска

> Тань, скажите, пожалуйста, имеет ли смысл это упражнение, если собака относится к мячу/валику достаточно равнодушно? (Как в случае со Степой)


Думаю нет.Такую собаку наоборот надо мячиком/валиком заинтересовывать. 
Но подождем Татьяну. :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> Объясните, пожалуйста, термин канализирование.


Канализирование - это слово пришло к нам из Финляндии. Впервые было озвучено в 2004 году на семинаре с Юккой Ранта. От слова канал, перевод энергии из одного состояния в другое. В данном случае энергия защитного инстинкта в добычу.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня,каким образом это показать а не требовать поводком? не будет ли собака потом ждать этой подсказки?


Просто во время торможения темпа слегка подтянуть поводком. Нет, подсказки ждать не будет. Ведь торможение ничем не подкрепляется.

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань, скажите, пожалуйста, имеет ли смысл это упражнение, если собака относится к мячу/валику достаточно равнодушно? (Как в случае со Степой)


Я согласна с Татьяной (*Крыска*). Мне кажется надо наоборот повышать интерес к игровому предмету. Обычно, в таком случае, я советую забирать мяч или валик без команды, механически раскрыв пасть. Тут есть своя специфика, как это сделать... :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

Вот тут видео с 3-ей тренировки. К сожелению этот ролик я получила уже обработанным, такие файлы резать не умею. Поэтому выставляю полностью.
http://www.canis.ee/roliki/koerad.wmv

Пока смотрела видео, накопала у себя ошибок. :Ap: 

30.01.09 7-я тренировка по послушанию.
Можно нормально работать. Карлос иногда попискивает, но это не мешает. Пару раз делал попытки сорваться, но короткое твердое воздействие сразу приводило его в спокойное состояние.
Движение рядом почти в норме, остановки не всегда корректные, но уже намного лучше. Коррекцию я делаю левой рукой, пока не жестко. На видео это видно.
Сидеть из движения получается, но полностью еще навык не выработан. После выполнения команды отхожу на пару шагов и выбрасываю мяч за собаку.
Попробовала укладку с подзывом. Над укладкой надо работать, не чисто, медленно. Подход быстрый, ФП корректная. Но переход в ОП непонятный, через лево и некорректно. Пока не решила, работать над левым поворотом или нет... Хотелось бы научить Карлоса принимать ОП через право, т.к. при его анатомии этот вариант легче!!!
Попробовала прыжки. Видно, что его учили прыгать туда - сюда. Желания у Карлоса много, но техника не поставлена... елки-палки.  :Af:  Он уже привык опираться лапами об барьер.
Кстати, хозяйка Карлоса мне сказала, что они прыгали только барьер-книжку. (Может поэтому он так опирается). А я вот никогда с таких барьеров не начинаю. Сначала учу безопорным прыжкам.

----------


## Немка

> В данном случае энергия защитного инстинкта в добычу.


 А для чего Вы это делайте конкретно с этой собакой?

----------


## inna

> К сожелению этот ролик я получила уже обработанным, такие файлы резать не умею. Поэтому выставляю полностью.


Ролик на 17 минут,у меня скачался меньше чем за минуту! Таня если хотите я могу вам его разрезать и выложить :Ad:

----------


## Немка

> Ролик на 17 минут,у меня скачался меньше чем за минуту! Таня если хотите я могу вам его разрезать и выложить


у МЕНЯ ВООБЩЕ НЕ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ ССЫЛКА :0238:

----------


## inna

> Вы купили компьютер. Сидите, - смотрите на него, а он такой весь... таинственный, подлец. Зовете мастера. Он устанавливает ПО, подключает ваш комп к тырнету, ставит анти-вирус. А ПОТОМ... потом он вам объясняет, как всем этим безобразием пользоваться. Нажмешь сюда... будет то-то... сюда... - то-то. Ну, а сюда, - полный... превед.


Честно,не вижу ни какой связи с заданным вопросом.



> Нет, подсказки ждать не будет. Ведь торможение ничем не подкрепляется


Но сама посадка подкрепляеться же.То есть тормозить собаку поводком ДО подачи команды??

----------


## jarvenmaa

> На первых тренировках было видно, что Карлос иногда ждет команду и начинает вдруг в движении рядом отставать. Это значит, что собака не усвоила точно, что остановиться можно только после команды проводника. Тут одно действие. Поводком подсказать правильное действие. ( Я еще раз подчеркиваю: показать, а не требовать!)


Таня, а как ты подсказываешь? Я с несколькими сбаками сталкивался с таким, хотя, казалось бы, если не возникает ожидания у одной, то почему возникает у другой?

----------


## jarvenmaa

Тормознул с вопросом. :Ah:  Уже есть ответ.



> То есть тормозить собаку поводком ДО подачи команды??


Нет, не тормозить, а, при его торможении, легким рывочком вперед подсказать, что остановки еще нет. Таня, я правильно понял? :Ax:  А вот после подачи команды можно и подсадить рывком поводка, но это бывает только когда собака или не твердо знает команду "сидеть", или не достаточно внимательна. Если движение отрабатывалось с концентрации, нужды в поводке при остановке или команде "сидеть" не должно быть.

----------


## Степанида

> Я согласна с Татьяной (*Крыска*). Мне кажется надо наоборот повышать интерес к игровому предмету. Обычно, в таком случае, я советую забирать мяч или валик без команды, механически раскрыв пасть. Тут есть своя специфика, как это сделать...


На семинаре мы забирали мяч у моей собаки с помощью Вашего метода психологического давления. Значит ли это, что все не так плохо с добычным инстинктом, или Вы просто метод показать хотели?

----------


## Немка

> На семинаре мы забирали мяч у моей собаки с помощью Вашего метода психологического давления.


Расскажите об этом методе? по подробнее? :Aa:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Честно,не вижу ни какой связи с заданным вопросом.


Ну... не повезло, значит. :Af:

----------


## Tatjana

> А для чего Вы это делайте конкретно с этой собакой?


Потому что это классическое обучение защите. Если есть реакция на фигуранта через защитный инстинкт (а у Карлоса точно есть), то увереннее собака станет кусать при смене инстинкта. Если работать только в защитном инстинкте, а твердости характера у собаки не хватает, то мы получим нервные, жующие хватки и очень острое состояние у собаки.

----------


## aria

> Есть ли у кого-то вопрос, почему я так усердно пытаюсь закрепить канализирование в добычу?


*Tatjana*, расскажите, пожалуйста, это значит то, что собака снимает стресс при защите в кусании рукава? То есть... извините за корявость: "разряжается" в кусании? Это важно? А почему? И как этого добиться?

И ещё у меня вопрос. Когда я забираю мяч, мне приходится ждать фазы спокойствия у собаки, либо воздействовать на неё (рывок парфорсом, приподнимание задней части собаки..), затем я прячу мяч подмышку слева.  Получается, мы уже "пригасили" собаку, но вот нужно ж продолжать работать! Например, я снова тренирую команду рядом, а у собаки уже нет такого ража, она отвлекается при движении рядом. Значит ли это, что она недостаточно была разыграна, или это некорректное отнимание мяча? Что я делаю не так? Как лучше решить такую проблему?

----------


## aria

> Выброс мяча всегда левой рукой и назад.


А почему назад? Чтобы не забегала вперёд? Не теснила?



> все-равно теперь мяч сначала в левой руке, потом в процессе игры перекладываю его в правую.


А это в каких случаях применяется?

----------


## Tatjana

> Но сама посадка подкрепляеться же.То есть тормозить собаку поводком ДО подачи команды??





> А вот после подачи команды можно и подсадить рывком поводка, но это бывает только когда собака или не твердо знает команду "сидеть", или не достаточно внимательна.


Лично я перестала воздействовать поводком на собаку во время посадки. Для себя выявила недостатки с таким обучением. Рывок - такое применение к собственным собакам практически не использую вообще. Скорее просто одерну, для получения внимания.

----------


## Tatjana

> *Tatjana*, расскажите, пожалуйста, это значит то, что собака снимает стресс при защите в кусании рукава? То есть... извините за корявость: "разряжается" в кусании? Это важно? А почему? И как этого добиться?


Конечно! Собака раздражается в облаивании. Ведь само содержание облаивания: не просьба - дай укусить или давай поиграем, а раздражитель опасности, раздражитель агрессивного состояния. такое состояние надо умело трансформировать в хватку. У хищников есть способность нервной системы  после стрессовой ситуации вернуться в состояние равновесия через успокоение на добыче. Вспомните фильмы по Энимал планет, когда после поимки жертвы, хищник еще долго удерживает спокойную хватку на уже мертвом животном! Эту особенность и используют в обучении защите. Умело нагружая нервную систему, вовремя ее расслаблять. Собака сама будет переходить в такое состояние покоя на добыче, если достигнуть большого напряжения до хватки. 
Почему важно? Потому что нам надо добиться уверенности на хватке - это раз (все знают, что качество хватки будет сигнализировать о возможностях собаки). Если в обучении использовать только инстинкт добычи, то поскольку инстинкт добычи насыщаем, активную работу на протяжении длительного времени получить будет сложно - это два.




> И ещё у меня вопрос. Когда я забираю мяч, мне приходится ждать фазы спокойствия у собаки, либо воздействовать на неё (рывок парфорсом, приподнимание задней части собаки..), затем я прячу мяч подмышку слева.  Получается, мы уже "пригасили" собаку, но вот нужно ж продолжать работать! Например, я снова тренирую команду рядом, а у собаки уже нет такого ража, она отвлекается при движении рядом. Значит ли это, что она недостаточно была разыграна, или это некорректное отнимание мяча? Что я делаю не так? Как лучше решить такую проблему?


Можно после того, как собака отдала мяч, опять начать возбуждение игрой, поднимая инстинкт, потом любая команда сидеть или рядом, концентрация, прячьте мяч и работайте дальше. Собака останется на высоком уровне инстинкта. Или я иногда через игру сразу начинаю движение рядом без фиксирования собаки в ОП или посадке.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Лично я перестала воздействовать поводком на собаку во время посадки. Для себя выявила недостатки с таким обучением. Рывок - такое применение к собственным собакам практически не использую вообще. Скорее просто одерну, для получения внимания.


Я тоже так думаю. Посадка рывком только мешает. Если собака "выключилась", лучше сначала снова включить ее внимание, а потом уже дать команду, чем командовать и дергать.

----------


## aria

Спасибо большое! Теперь понятно! :Ab: 
А каким методом вы пользуетесь для быстрой усадки собаки из движения?
Да и укладки?..

----------


## inna

> Лично я перестала воздействовать поводком на собаку во время посадки. Для себя выявила недостатки с таким обучением. Рывок - такое применение к собственным собакам практически не использую вообще. Скорее просто одерну, для получения внимания


Всё,я поняла! Я изначально поняла неправельно,и от этого не могла понять вас.



> Нет, не тормозить, а, при его торможении, легким рывочком вперед подсказать, что остановки еще нет. Таня, я правильно понял?


Вот вы как раз всё правельно поняли :Ad:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Спасибо большое! Теперь понятно!
> А каким методом вы пользуетесь для быстрой усадки собаки из движения?
> Да и укладки?..


Я ни каким особенным методом для усадки не пользуюсь. К тому  времени, когда начинаю работать команду "сидеть" в движении, мои уже умеют четко и быстро садиться при остановках. Поэтому, при подаче команды на ходу, в самом начале на секунду притормаживаю, но не останавливаюсь, иногда помогаю жестом и полуоборотом корпуса. Когда собака начинает выполнять команду быстро, я начинаю свою партию выполнять стандартно.

Для ускорения укладки одно время пользовался командой, переходящей в шлепок ладонью по голове (нахватался еще из гэдээровских пособий). :Ag:  Помогало хорошо, пока моя Мышь не предложила мне свой вариант реагирования - на команду "лежать" она резко отпрыгивала в сторону и там спокойно и обстоятельно укладывалась, глядя на меня невинными глазками :Ab:  Младшую теперь просто зацикливаю на команду в статике и в нестандартных ситуациях.

А однажды работал с привезенной из Германии сукой, обученной, видимо, тоже шлепком меж ушей. Такой быстрой укладки я больше ни у кого не видел. Одно смущало - упав при команде она еще и голову лапами прикрывала. :Ag:

----------


## aria

> Одно смущало - упав при команде она еще и голову лапами прикрывала.


 :Ag: 
Бедные наши звери! Как же им ещё предотвращать все наши "гаммы" на их теле! :Ag:

----------


## aria

> у МЕНЯ ВООБЩЕ НЕ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ ССЫЛКА


У меня, к сожалению, тоже... :Ac:

----------


## Sergey

А у меня сразу включилось и воспроизведение шло параллельно загрузке, с некоторым опозданием.
Ой, Таня, дай бог тебе терпения! Первый шлепок только на 8 минуте. У меня собака с дивана прибежала, думала в компе кого-то убивают. :Ag:

----------


## aria

Я скачала ролик через менеджер закачек - супер работа! Спасибо, я для себя нашла немало нового и полезного в Вашем занятии, *Tatjana*!

----------


## inna

> У меня собака с дивана прибежала, думала в компе кого-то убивают.


И у меня с коридора прилетела,не понимала откуда столько воя! А я ещё раз просматривала на следущий день,то же самое,разнервничалась :Ap:

----------


## Немка

> Я скачала ролик через менеджер закачек


Это что ещё такое? :0187:

----------


## Немка

> На семинаре мы забирали мяч у моей собаки с помощью Вашего метода психологического давления.


хотелось бы услышать про этот метод по подробнее, или хотя бы дайте ссылку где он описывается.

----------


## Tatjana

> хотелось бы услышать про этот метод по подробнее, или хотя бы дайте ссылку где он описывается.


На видео хорошо видно, как я это делаю. А в теме про агрессию я еще все описала в деталях.
Сейчас пообедаю и займусь ответами на форум.
Надо у Ирины выяснить ник (Ирка), почему Вы не можете скачать ролик. Она в компьютерах дока... :Ab:

----------


## aria

> Это что ещё такое?


 У меня стоит программка Orbit Downloader, подойдёт любой менеджер закачек (если есть сетка, то можно посмотреть: ReGet...). Я просто скопировала ссылку ролика и поместила в эту программку. Очень удобно, потому что закачка больших файлов идёт, не прерываясь: программа сама докачивает, работает в фоновом режиме.

----------


## Tatjana

> Я скачала ролик через менеджер закачек - супер работа! Спасибо, я для себя нашла немало нового и полезного в Вашем занятии, *Tatjana*!


Спасибо. :Ah:

----------


## Tatjana

> На семинаре мы забирали мяч у моей собаки с помощью Вашего метода психологического давления. Значит ли это, что все не так плохо с добычным инстинктом, или Вы просто метод показать хотели?


Наверное потому, что Вы говорили, что собака не работает в социальном инстинкте. Таким образом я пыталась показать, как можно повысить свой статус вожака. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> А почему назад? Чтобы не забегала вперёд? Не теснила?
> 
> А это в каких случаях применяется?


Активные собаки и так всегда направлены вперед. Применяется, чтобы не забегали, не теснили. Мяч из левого кармана удобнее достать левой рукой. А вот уже играть удобнее правой, поэтому перекладываю в свободном движении в правую руку.

----------


## aria

Спасибо! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> А почему назад? Чтобы не забегала вперёд? Не теснила?
> 
> А это в каких случаях применяется?





> Спасибо большое! Теперь понятно!
> А каким методом вы пользуетесь для быстрой усадки собаки из движения?
> Да и укладки?..


Помню, что с вопросом быстрой посадки, я не раз обращалась за помощью к грандам дрессировки. Тогда в работе была Клаабу. Предложенные ими методы не очень мне помогли. В конце концов я стала сама решать эту проблему, акцентируя внимание собаки на скорость посадки в остановке. Клаабу была не та собака, которую можно было давить... Потом Клаабу на соревнованиях за посадку чаще всего имела оценку отлично.
Сначала я думала, что Елка так быстро садится, потому что это от природы. Но теперь и следующая моя собака - Келли садится достаточно быстро. Наверное все-таки есть закономерность в моем обучении. Довольно долго я работаю над скоростью посадки при остановках. Упор на поощерение за быстро выполненную команду, а не на давление для скорости. Сама делаю остановки мнгновенные. Кстати, собака хорошо ориентируется на темп проводника. 
Еще важный момент для скоростных посадок и укладок - здоровье. Если у собаки есть  костные проблемы, скорость будет страдать...

----------


## Немка

Посмотрела ролик, очень понравилось движение рядом и основное положение (вообще считаю Вам надо памятник поставить за то, что работайте с такими собаками) Не совсем поняла как забираете у него мяч, через строгач?  :0317:

----------


## Tatjana

> Посмотрела ролик, очень понравилось движение рядом и основное положение (вообще считаю Вам надо памятник поставить за то, что работайте с такими собаками) Не совсем поняла как забираете у него мяч, через строгач?


Нет, я со строгим послушание не работаю ни с кем. :Ab:  А Вы прочли описание метода забирания предмета через психологическое давление в теме про агрессию? Я при помощи поводка не даю ему тащить мяч на себя. Ну а остальное видно, как я требую, насколько спокойна и уверена в своих действиях. Это тоже важно.

Вот если честно, то я несколько удивлена общим отзывам о этой собаке. Да ну..., не такой уж он и плохой. Активный, с нормальной добычей, с желанием работать. Это уже не так плохо... :Ad: 
Очень часто проводники работают с гораздо худшим материалом и получают результат. :Ab:

----------


## Немка

[/QUOTE] Вот если честно, то я несколько удивлена общим отзывам о этой собаке. Да ну..., не такой уж он и плохой. Активный, с нормальной добычей, с желанием работать. [/QUOTE]

Меня смутило только то, что он орёт…

----------


## Немка

> А Вы прочли описание метода забирания предмета через психологическое давление в теме про агрессию?


прочитала уже после того как задала вопрос.... :Ah:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Вот если честно, то я несколько удивлена общим отзывам о этой собаке. Да ну..., не такой уж он и плохой. Активный, с нормальной добычей, с желанием работать. Это уже не так плохо...


Нормальный пес. Крикун, конечно, зато ему интересно заниматься, а после того, с чем я здесь сталкиваюсь последние лет пять, поработать с таким - просто счастье.

----------


## Sergey

Ну нормальный, значит нормальный, разговорчивый только. :Ad:

----------


## doman

> Вот если честно, то я несколько удивлена общим отзывам о этой собаке. Да ну..., не такой уж он и плохой. Активный, с нормальной добычей, с желанием работать. Это уже не так плохо...
> Очень часто проводники работают с гораздо худшим материалом и получают результат.


После просмотра ролика. Действительно желание и добыча есть! Но хочу вернуться к истерике!!! Такое чувство, что собаку закрывали, а когда она начинала выть ее выпускали. Теперь она таким образом разгружает нервную систему. Вопрос от читателей имеющих подростков: как избежать подобного рода приобретений? И как при имеющемся недостатке научить собаку разряжаться другим способом? Поскольку видно, что пик истерики приходится на момент принятия решения.

----------


## Алена

> Но хочу вернуться к истерике!!!. Вопрос от читателей имеющих подростков: как избежать подобного рода приобретений?


К сожалению, это нервы, генетика  :Ac:  Причем, в помете могут быть и несколько собак с подобным поведением. Лично знаю один помет, где три собаки (общалась с ними тесно лично), при разных характерах и инстинктах -при определенных ситуациях орут одинаково. :Ac:

----------


## Немка

> это нервы, генетика


Полностью согласна, это наследственность. Хотя своему  шоу кобелю я это убрала, просто запрещала орать, а он орал всегда и везде  и на привези и на защите…Он, конечно, перестал орать, но если вдруг какая, ни будь не стандартная ситуация….он так истерил....ЭТО УЖАС...

----------


## Tatjana

Согласна и с *Немкой* и с *Аленой*. Увы, это генетика... полностью убрать бы наверное не смогла.

----------


## Юльчик

> У меня, к сожалению, тоже...


и у меня тоже не открывается  :Ao:

----------


## aria

> и у меня тоже не открывается


Я уже скачала!  :Ab:  *Юльчик*, нужно скопировать ссылку и поместить в программу менеджера закачек! :Ab:

----------


## Юльчик

aria, уже качаю

----------


## Alina

> Хочу добавить, что все показанные Карлосом истерики с воплями - все это поведение приобретенное!!!


Татьяна, а как Вы пришли к такому выводу?

----------


## doman

> Согласна и с *Немкой* и с *Аленой*. Увы, это генетика... полностью убрать бы наверное не смогла.


Так всетаки генетика или приобретенное?

----------


## aria

> Так всетаки генетика или приобретенное?


Приобретённая генетика! :Ag: 
 :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

Я так за день устала, что нет сил что-то сейчас писать. Хотите верьте, хотите нет, сегодня Карлос вел себя в послушании, как все мои собаки. Ничем не отличаясь... Никакого воя и нервов. Все в пределах нормы. :Ab:

----------


## doman

> Я так за день устала, что нет сил что-то сейчас писать. Хотите верьте, хотите нет, сегодня Карлос вел себя в послушании, как все мои собаки. Ничем не отличаясь... Никакого воя и нервов. Все в пределах нормы.


Здорово!!! Ждем видеоотчетов :Ax:

----------


## aria

> Я так за день устала, что нет сил что-то сейчас писать. Хотите верьте, хотите нет, сегодня Карлос вел себя в послушании, как все мои собаки. Ничем не отличаясь... Никакого воя и нервов. Все в пределах нормы.


Это ещё раз доказывает, что "нужно уметь их готовить!" :0196:

----------


## Nata

Здравствуйте. У меня есть вопрос :Ah:  В каком кто возрасте при обучении щенка движению рядом переходили с лакомства на мяч? Например, есть щенок и ему игра уже интереснее, чем лакомство - это говорит о том, что надо менять мотивацию? Просто (как мне кажется) с лакомством проще добиваться правильного положения, и если начать рано с мячом, могут возникнуть проблемы с корректностью положения. И если кто-то с щеном начинал ходить за мяч, такой вопросик, что делать, если щен, начинает за ним прыгать (просто не подкреплять? или как?) Заранее спасибо за ответ :Ax:

----------


## Sergey

> Хотите верьте, хотите нет, сегодня Карлос вел себя в послушании, как все мои собаки. Ничем не отличаясь... Никакого воя и нервов. Все в пределах нормы.


Верим. В чем причина, анализ провела? С аудиторией поделишься? :Ah:

----------


## Немка

> Хотите верьте, хотите нет, сегодня Карлос вел себя в послушании, как все мои собаки. Ничем не отличаясь... Никакого воя и нервов. Все в пределах нормы.



Расскажите, пожалуйста, как вы работайте над состоянием собаки? Как вы добиваетесь нужного Вам состояния конкретно этой собаки на послушании? Буду очень признательна за ответ. :Ax:

----------


## Asterix

*Tatjana*

ролик классный, я думала это у меня терпения много  :Ad: 

вопрос про активное жевание мяча. Я когда со своим играю, то при малейшем поджовывании, сразу стараюсь мяч из его пасти выдернуть, т.к. боюсь что привычка перенесется на дамбел и рукав.

То что Карлос жует мяч, это временно, или так и задуманно?

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, а как Вы пришли к такому выводу?


Наблюдаю собаку в жизни и вижу, как он себя ведет.

----------


## Tatjana

> Здравствуйте. У меня есть вопрос В каком кто возрасте при обучении щенка движению рядом переходили с лакомства на мяч? Например, есть щенок и ему игра уже интереснее, чем лакомство - это говорит о том, что надо менять мотивацию? Просто (как мне кажется) с лакомством проще добиваться правильного положения, и если начать рано с мячом, могут возникнуть проблемы с корректностью положения. И если кто-то с щеном начинал ходить за мяч, такой вопросик, что делать, если щен, начинает за ним прыгать (просто не подкреплять? или как?) Заранее спасибо за ответ


Лично я со своими щенками не занимаюсь. С мячом тем более не играю, для щенка только кожаная тряпка. Может кто другой подскажет, как обучать щенка? :Ab:  Обучение начинаю с 12-15 месяцев. У меня, к сожелению, очень дорого время... Я не пишу, что так надо, просто у меня вот так.

----------


## Tatjana

> Верим. В чем причина, анализ провела? С аудиторией поделишься?


Конечно поделюсь. Я старалась менять его внутреннее состояние, и это получилось. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> *Tatjana*
> 
> ролик классный, я думала это у меня терпения много 
> 
> вопрос про активное жевание мяча. Я когда со своим играю, то при малейшем поджовывании, сразу стараюсь мяч из его пасти выдернуть, т.к. боюсь что привычка перенесется на дамбел и рукав.
> 
> То что Карлос жует мяч, это временно, или так и задуманно?


Жевание мяча - это состояние перевозбуждения. В теме про фигурантов я писала, что важно проводнику ставить многие элементы самому, занимаясь элементами борьбы с собакой со щенячьего возраста. Конечно для этого нужно умение.
Если вы вырываете мяч, то этим никак не способствуете спокойной хватке. Это абсолютно точно. Это не привычка, это соответствующее состояние.  Жевание сразу прекратится, если изменить состояние собаки. Другой вопрос, как это сделать? Есть собаки, у которых процессы ВНД гибкие, они способны легко переключаться из одного состояния в другое. Именно это качество имеет большое значение в пользовательной работе. Есть собаки, у которых при определенном пороге возбуждения нервная система не справляется с нагрузкой. У таких  идет постоянный выброс энергии. Очень часто проводники путают эту без видимых причин холеричность  с важнейшим качеством служебной собаки, с ГОТОВНОСТЬЮ К РАБОТЕ!
Карлос так истерически жует мяч именно потому, что его нервная система не может легко справляться с нагрузкой. Но если со щенка правильно заниматься, можно было бы его научить верному поведению во время борьбы, показать способы возврата в состояние равновесия и в какой-то степени сгладить постоянный выброс энергии.

----------


## Tatjana

*02.02.09 4-я тренировка по защите.*
Работаем еще с подушкой. Смена инстинктов с использованием парфорса. Смены стали четче. Переход в добычу быстрее. Хватки нормальные. Правильное состояние покоя на добыче не получить. Я уже чувствую, что нет смысла с этим возиться, на это надо убить пол года, у меня нет такой возможности. Так что на следующей тренировке начнем с рукавом и будем пытаться сокращать дистанцию облаивания. Придется побегать с рукавом, чтоб как-то успокаивать собаку.  :Ap: .

----------


## Tatjana

*03.02.09 8-я тренировка по послушанию.*
Было очень приятно работать. Получается спокойная концентрация, гораздо быстрее отдает мяч. Можно было нормально отрабатывать элементы. Ничего не мешало. Карлос сделал одну попытку не вовремя разрядиться, но на твердое пресечение моментально собрался. Движение рядом с небольшим теснением. Во время остановок посадка не всегда корректная. Укладки из движения медленные. Надо работать. Очень хороший подход, хорошая ФП, переход в ОП старается сделать через лево, приходится поправлять. ОП все еще некорректна. Опять прыгали 80 см. Пару раз получился безопорный прыжок. Надо расчитывать расстояние до барьера, чтоб ему было легче это сделать.
Первый раз попробовала работать с аппортировочным предметов. Пока только отработка удержания предмета в ФП. Было смешно.  :Ap: Чувствовалось, что и этот элемент хозяйка начинала, но не верно. Карлос при виде аппорта не мог переключаться на мяч. Грыз аппорт непомерно. Через 5-6 повторений все-таки получилось верное состояние. Соображает нормально.
Я осталась очень довольна уроком. Оба позанимались в удовольствие. :0173:

----------


## Tatjana

*04.02.09 9-я тренировка по послушанию.*
Карлос молодец, старается изо всех сил. Поскольку было темно, больше времени уделила тем упражнениям, с чего все начиналось. Спокойная концентрация, разрядка, добыча, отпуск мяча. Иногда получалось добиваться от него спокойного удержания мяча в положении напротив. Если такое состояние принимал, то отпуск был довольно быстрым. Карлос один раз сделал очень вялую попытку сорваться, но я даже не успела отреагировать, он раньше воздействия принял верное состояние. Все те же ошибки в движении рядом, надо помогать. К концу ошибается меньше. Поработала с укладкой. Каждый раз приходится хлопать его по голове. Ложиться не быстро. Надо попробовать другой метод.
Опять позанимались в удовольствие! :Ab:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Вчера, после недельного перерыва, вышли с Ёшкой на послушание. Начал с активнолй ФП - :Ay: . Позу "доверия" не поняла, хотя, я и раньше иногда хвалил ее в таком положении, но никогда не акцентировал это, делал неосознанно,бегло и мимоходом, а сейчас задержал и она немножко растерялась. "Папаша, ну, Вы, давайте, или мяч забирайте, или отпускайте! Чего обниматься-то?" :Ag: 
Мячик в зафиксированной "как-бы ФП" отдает легко, но как-то непривычно пользоваться в послушании поводком, и столь полюбившийся кликер тут почему-то стал лишним :0213: .

После перерыва лучше стали повороты на месте, но разворот в движении я решил вернуть обратно в обход за спиной. Сейчас она уже не путается в ногах, как раньше, когда разворачивается у ноги, но все это делается слишком спокойно и плавно, без той резкости, разворота в подпрыгивании, как у моего старшего (а его не учил - поменял обход из ФП в ОП на подсад, и он стал поворачиваться на лево в движении и разворачиваться прыжком).

Не нравятся мне посадка в движении (медленно) и подход (срывается как из пушки, но слишком рано начинает замедляться - нужен помощник). Но это все разложу по элементам и буду делать отдельно - вчера только проверил.

Очень тяжело заставить себя вовремя остановиться :Ap: .

----------


## Tatjana

> Не нравятся мне посадка в движении (медленно)


Андрей, а как у нее со скоростью посадки при остановках?

----------


## Alina

Tatjana, а новое видео тренировки будет? Очень хочеться посмотреть.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Андрей, а как у нее со скоростью посадки при остановках?


Средненько. Ложится лучше. Но я сейчас над этим отдельно поработаю.

----------


## Tatjana

> Tatjana, а новое видео тренировки будет? Очень хочеться посмотреть.


Будет. Может попробуем снять в следующий вторник. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Средненько. Ложится лучше. Но я сейчас над этим отдельно поработаю.


В скорости посадки из движения важны две детали: умение собаки быстро сесть и уверенность в исполнении команды. Поэтому я всегда долго отрабатываю скорость посадки при остановках. А когда учу сидеть из движения, максимально даю сигнал, что это сидеть, а не лежать и не стоять!!! Потому что при движении рядом собака должна слишком много условий держать в своей голове, ей должно быть совершенно определенно ясно, какая именно команда дана для исполнения.

----------


## Sergey

> Не нравятся мне подход (срывается как из пушки, но слишком рано начинает замедляться - нужен помощник).


А проброс мяча?

----------


## Крыска

Таня вопрос.Ты подтягиваешь к себе собаку мячиком,а если собака отпускает? Принципиально ли мячиком или поводком?

----------


## aria

Я вот тоже не могу никак добиться "правильного" исполнения: когда подзываю к себе собаку, то если она с предметом (не с аппортировочным - любым другим), то при плотной посадке выпускает предмет, и концентрация спадает... Если без предмета, то всё очень хорошо получается: собака в самой активной позиции! И тут же, можно, задам ещё вопрос по ходу? Собака сидит с очень высокой концентрацией, и мне нужно её поощрить - я выкидываю мячик. Выкидываю мячик из-за своей спины за собаку - я никак не создаю негатива в очередности последующих упражнений? Или чередую: перевожу в ОП: она по-прежнему держит концентрацию, но от напряжения садится не до конца...  Боюсь сделать это быстро: велико возбуждение - вот-вот сорвётся, прыгнет!

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня вопрос.Ты подтягиваешь к себе собаку мячиком,а если собака отпускает? Принципиально ли мячиком или поводком?


Подтянуть можно и тем и другим. Поводком намного проще. При этом я оставляю натяжение веревки мяча. Но только при помощи поводка в данном случае, есть возможность не давать собаке сильно сопротивляться.

----------


## Andria

> Выкидываю мячик из-за своей спины за собаку


Я бы не выкидывала мячик ЗА собаку - это может, наоборот, вынудить собаку не подходить вплотную. Занимаясь с одним, я держала мячик под подбородком, а потом "скатывала" его по животу и чтобы его поймать, собаке даже приходилось класть голову на живот ;) А второй мой - очень возбудимый, и от него запросто можно было ожидать прыжка в лицо или горло, поэтому я клала мячик в нагрудный карман и выкидывала его ПЕРЕД собакой с шагом назад, так, чтобы словить его, ему нужно было сделать прыжок вперед, а не назад ;)

----------


## aria

> А второй мой - очень возбудимый, и от него запросто можно было ожидать прыжка в лицо или горло, поэтому я клала мячик в нагрудный карман и выкидывала его ПЕРЕД собакой с шагом назад, так, чтобы словить его, ему нужно было сделать прыжок вперед, а не назад ;)


О! Спасибо! :Ax:  Это оно!!! А то вот в таком элементарном - как поощрить собаку - и запуталась! :Ai: 
Сейчас пробую соединять два элемента: ФП и ОП с удержанием максимальной концентрации! :Ab:  Только вы не смейтесь: как говорится, у меня собака дрессированная... Только вот послушка у неё ОКДэшная была: 
тусклая, унылая, конфликтная и стрессовая.. Сейчас всё перестраиваю: учусь правильно играть, учимся как можно дольше держать концентрацию!.. Интересно и для меня и для собаки! Совершенно другой качественный уровень получается!

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Сейчас пробую соединять два элемента: ФП и ОП с удержанием максимальной концентрации!


А как Вы их соединяете? Я не стал бы с этим спешить, а начал с ФП и хорошо закрепил именно сконцентрированную.

----------


## Irka

а я не то чтобы соединяю ОП с ФП, а делаю так: подзываю собаку ко мне, она садится в ФП, говорю рядом, она прыгает в ОП, потом опять ко мне, потом опять рядом. И так несколько раз. Сама стою ровно, не двигаюсь. Сначала отходила и стояла то спиной к ней, то боком, подзывала ко мне, добивалась ФП. Сейчас не отхожу, даю несколько команд ко мне и рядом.

----------


## aria

> А как Вы их соединяете? Я не стал бы с этим спешить, а начал с ФП и хорошо закрепил именно сконцентрированную.


Спасибо! Думаю, что я не очень спешу... Она достаточно уверенно и бодро подходит ко мне - правда, пока я это делаю всё на игровом фоне, с мячиком...
Она подлетает ко мне, сама в очень активной позиции! Мячик у меня за спиной. Потому что, если переместить его в поле видимости, то сигает сразу в горло, выхватывает из рук, карманов из-под шеи метров с полутора... Дальше я аккуратно опускаю руки, командую собаке в ОП - она и переходит всё с той же концентрацией, она усаживается... Плохо то, что в движении усаживается она намного быстрее... А тут она всё время на взводе, "боится" потерять время! :Ag:  Когда зафиксироована правильная и активная посадка в ОП, то выкидываю мячик назад!



> а я не то чтобы соединяю ОП с ФП, а делаю так: подзываю собаку ко мне, она садится в ФП, говорю рядом, она прыгает в ОП, потом опять ко мне, потом опять рядом. И так несколько раз. Сама стою ровно, не двигаюсь. Сначала отходила и стояла то спиной к ней, то боком, подзывала ко мне, добивалась ФП. Сейчас не отхожу, даю несколько команд ко мне и рядом.


Моя сначала тоже прыгала флипом... Сейчас решила перейти на подход, а то что-то флип стал "криветь"... Да у нас ещё и поворот с обходом через правую сторону... 
Вообще-то очень интересно: я не пробовала так 


> потом опять ко мне, потом опять рядом. И так несколько раз. Сама стою ровно, не двигаюсь.


 Нужно попробовать!
И что, концентрация сохраняется? Нам тогда ещё работать дальше...

----------


## Степанида

> В скорости посадки из движения важны две детали: умение собаки быстро сесть и уверенность в исполнении команды. Поэтому я всегда долго отрабатываю скорость посадки при остановках. А когда учу сидеть из движения, максимально даю сигнал, что это сидеть, а не лежать и не стоять!!! Потому что при движении рядом собака должна слишком много условий держать в своей голове, ей должно быть совершенно определенно ясно, какая именно команда дана для исполнения.


Тань, расскажите, пожалуйста, каким способом можно максимально ускорить посадку (сначала при остановках, а потом и из движения) ???

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Тань, расскажите, пожалуйста, каким способом можно максимально ускорить посадку (сначала при остановках, а потом и из движения) ???


Я просто делаю частые остановки на очень коротких отрезках. Собака начинает ждать их постоянно. Но важно вовремя разгрузить ее, чтоб не решила, что ее просто дурят.

----------


## aria

> а я не то чтобы соединяю ОП с ФП, а делаю так: подзываю собаку ко мне, она садится в ФП, говорю рядом, она прыгает в ОП, потом опять ко мне, потом опять рядом. И так несколько раз. Сама стою ровно, не двигаюсь. Сначала отходила и стояла то спиной к ней, то боком, подзывала ко мне, добивалась ФП. Сейчас не отхожу, даю несколько команд ко мне и рядом.


Классные упражнения! Тоже попробовала!.. Только пока моя собачка довольно кривенько пытается усаживаться в ФП после ОП.

Прочитала в импортном форуме: они в обязательные тренировки при хождении рядом и с поворотами включают целый комплекс на разработку движений задних ног: движение назад, движение назад в ОП, Бег назад, проход змейкой между ног вперёд и назад, элементы как в фрисби и в фристайле. Они даже специально рекомендуют этот  ролик, как руководство к обязательным движения назад при тренировке "рядом".

----------


## Tatjana

> Они даже специально рекомендуют этот  ролик, как руководство к обязательным движения назад при тренировке "рядом".


Первое. с чего я начала обучения Квая  - движение назад. :Ab: 
Так что все поддерживаю!

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Первое. с чего я начала обучения Квая - движение назад.


Таня, а как ты это делаешь? :0213:  Опиши, пожалуйста, самое начало. :0318:

----------


## Tatjana

> а я не то чтобы соединяю ОП с ФП, а делаю так: подзываю собаку ко мне, она садится в ФП, говорю рядом, она прыгает в ОП, потом опять ко мне, потом опять рядом. И так несколько раз. Сама стою ровно, не двигаюсь. Сначала отходила и стояла то спиной к ней, то боком, подзывала ко мне, добивалась ФП. Сейчас не отхожу, даю несколько команд ко мне и рядом.


Раньше я этому не обучала. Но в последнее время меня осенила мысль, а что если научить собаку из ОП переходить в ФП!!! (Думала, что Америку открыла  :Ap: ) Кстати, Кристин Сонеберг видимо таким искусством не владела, потому что на мои вопросы о некорректной ФП, она рекомендовала совсем другой вариант.
Я стала учить элементу перехода из ОП в ФП своих учеников. Но точных наработок у меня еще нет. Не все так хорошо получалось. И вдруг в переписке с Аленой, выясняю, что у нее собака умеет это делать. Оказывается Катя Вилкова давно владеет этим упражнением. Я сразу к Кате. Но по инету очень трудно разобраться, что и как. Вот что она мне ответила: 


> я все, в том числе и ФП, делаю наводками + сигналы, которые я нарабатываю во время отработки базы которая параллельно является отработкой "рядом". Звучит заумно наверное:):)


Я обязательно постараюсь где-то потренироваться с Катей, поучиться у нее. Но пока, придумала свою схему от простого к сложному, поскольку "наводки" наши собаки не знают. Мы уже договорились о сьемке во вторник. Так что будет видео.
Ира, Алена, расскажите, как вы обучали собак этому элементу?

----------


## inna

А у меня вот такой вопрос появился.Подзыв собаки на расстоянии,должен быть быстрым.Собака равнодушна к мячу но отменный пищевик! На подходе просто ползёт...Что посоветуете?

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Собака равнодушна к мячу, но отменный пищевик!


*inna*, если собаке не интересна игра с Вами, мне кажется, что без помощника Вам тут не обойтись. Но, все равно, я бы сначала стал учить собаку играть :0251:  - это раз, и попытался найти ответ на вопрос, почему она не хочет быстро подходить к Вам - это два. Наверняка это как-то связано с Вашими с ней отношениями.
И еще. Попробуйте на очень коротких расстояниях поделать подзыв из лежачего положения, постепенно начиная награждать только за самое быстрое принятие ФП. Короткие отрезки иногда помогают. (Я, в последнее время, стараюсь учитить собаку некуоторым вещам молча. Сначала наталкиваю ее на нужное мне действие, а потом, вознаградив, обозначаю выполненное действие словом-командой. Ей кажется, что она додумалась до этого сама :Ag: , а собственные находки запоминаются лучше, чем то, что тебе навязывают, и радости от находок больше. :0173: )

----------


## inna

> Но, все равно, я бы сначала стал учить собаку играть - это раз, и попытался найти ответ на вопрос, почему она не хочет быстро подходить к Вам - это два. Наверняка это как-то связано с Вашими с ней отношениями.


Собака не моя! Играть учим...



> Попробуйте на очень коротких расстояниях поделать подзыв из лежачего положения, постепенно начиная награждать только за самое быстрое принятие ФП.


На коротком расстоянии ФП быстрое и корректное,собака плотно садиться и прижимает голову ко мне..
И вообще заметила что когда собака находиться рядом со мной,она очень быстро всё выполняет,заинтересовано,но на чуть дальнем расстоянии мативация вообще падает сразу..

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Собака не моя!


Значит, относительно отношений я не ошибся. :Ap: 



> заметила что когда собака находиться рядом со мной,она очень быстро всё выполняет,заинтересовано,но на чуть дальнем расстоянии мативация вообще падает сразу.


Мне кажется, что тут надо навалиться на развитие Ваших с ней доверительных отношений через игры. Чтобы собака стремилась к контакту и взаимодействию с Вами. Мне очень по душе пришлось высказывание Тани о том, что собака должна работать не "за", а "для".
Но это Вам Таня лучше объяснит. :Ah:  Дождитесь ее. :0213:

----------


## Степанида

> Только пока моя собачка довольно кривенько пытается усаживаться в ФП после ОП.


А если на начальном этапе делать небольшой шаг назад перед ФП?

Вот это упражнение исполняет черныш. (В начале ролика)
http://myvi.ru/ru/videodetail.aspx?v...b0807f16f19b44

----------


## aria

> А если в начале делать небольшой гаг назад перед ФП?


Спасибо! :Ax:  Я теперь, после метода проб и ошибок, так и делаю..! 
Не знаю, почему я решила, что собака сразу же начнёт лихо заносить зад вперёд-назад, чтобы выполнить то упражнение, о котором она даже подозревала... :Ah: 
Думаю, после ряда упражнений и тренировок должно всё получится, верно? :Ad:

----------


## aria

> Вот это упражнение исполняет черныш. (В начале ролика)
> http://myvi.ru/ru/videodetail.aspx?v...b0807f16f19b44


Здорово! Очень темпераментно!!!
Я вот только от флипа отошла: поэтому добиваюсь темпераментного исполнения с обходом сзади! :Ab:

----------


## Степанида

> Здорово! Очень темпераментно!!!
> Я вот только от флипа отошла: поэтому добиваюсь темпераментного исполнения с обходом сзади!


Это черныш из Орла.
Я так смотрю, сейчас многие от флипа отказываются. Почему? Мне казалось, быстрого обхода добиться сложнее, чем корректного флипа

----------


## aria

> Я так смотрю, сейчас многие от флипа отказываются. Почему? Мне казалось, быстрого обхода добиться сложнее, чем корректного флипа


Мне кажется, что выполнение качественного флипа зависит от мотивации собаки сделать это! Там же ж нужно, чтобы собака ни на один лишний сантиметр не отошла от правильной позиции. Обход сзади, на мой взгляд, может "сглаживать" собачью усталость: ведь в любом случае собака делает его по такой траектории, которая никак не уходит от правильной, и всё равно оказывается в нужной позиции. 
Может, кто меня поправит?
У нас был флип, а потом собака потянула лапу, и выполнение его разбилось на несколько частей: бесконечные продвижки, поправки, "грязь" короче... А ещё вот, лично у нас, обход при повороте кругом выполняется с правой стороны (обход сзади) - тоже получается винегрет! Поэтому и перешли на однотипные повороты...

----------


## Irka

> Ира, Алена, расскажите, как вы обучали собак этому элементу?


Я пока еще в ппроцессе. Не знаю как Алена. Я начала обычно, добивалась ФП. Потом отходила на шаг, становилась перед собакой, команда ко мне. Когда у собаки стало получаться совсем корректное ФП, то я стала отходить и становиться не прямо перед собакой, а в стороне, потом боком, потом задом поворачивалась, могла за спину собаки уйти. И из таких положений добивалась корректной ФП. Вобщем то и сейчас добиваюсь. бывает у нас сбои. Показываю ей движением плеча или корпуса, она поправляется. Но стараюсь уже от этого уходить.

----------


## Sergey

> Я так смотрю, сейчас многие от флипа отказываются. Почему? Мне казалось, быстрого обхода добиться сложнее, чем корректного флипа


Не знаю, я для себя понял, что качественный флип не все могут. У меня старшая выпрыгивала см на 30 от поверхности и садилась очень корректно, как-то сама стала делать. А младшая и меньше, легче, а не шло, год бился, ёрзать задом по траве мне не нравится, потом плюнул и переучил на обход. Не дано ей флип делать, хоть и очень быстрая. А обход получается быстренький и качественный. :Ag: 
Вообще, если посмотреть видео, у всех лидеров ИПО - обход и простой разворот, надежней это дело. :Ad:

----------


## Крыска

Да,флип не делают,чтобы баллы не терять.На обходе обычно меньше теряют,чем на флипе.Хотя флип эффектнее конечно на мой вкус. :Ag:

----------


## Alina

Ребята, а что имеется ввиду под "простой разворот"? Пристраивание слева без подпрыгивания?

----------


## Sergey

Проводник разворачивается налево, собака вокруг него вправо.



> На обходе обычно меньше теряют,чем на флипе


Тут и терять-то негде. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Проводник разворачивается налево, собака вокруг него вправо.
> 
> Тут и терять-то негде.


Не скажи... :Ab:

----------


## Sergey

А где? При условии отработанного ОП, но это база.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Так там же, где и с флипом при том же условии. Скорость, корректность обхода и корректность посадки в ОП. Просто при обходе мелочи не так бросаются в глаза.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Первое, с чего я начала обучения Квая - движение назад.


Таня, а можно поподробнее, как ты это делаешь. Повороты на месте, сдвиги на шаг вправо, влево, вперед, назад, даже ФП из ОП уже начинает получаться, а движение задом - только дома, когда несу миску.  :Ap:  Тут даже на задних лапах умеют в любом направлении перемещаться.  :Ag:

----------


## Sergey

> Так там же, где и с флипом при том же условии. Скорость, корректность обхода и корректность посадки в ОП. Просто при обходе мелочи не так бросаются в глаза.


С флипом - это тенденция садиться в ФП чуть левее ( от проводника) ,при обходе этого не наблюдается. И тяжелым собакам нелегко прыгать такую амплитуду, отсюда некорректность.
А скорость и плотность обхода - это просто, мячик вылетает после принятия ОП и она стремится быстрей его принять и сама следит за корректностью, иначе мячик полетит не сразу. :Ag:

----------


## aria

> Таня, а можно поподробнее, как ты это делаешь. Повороты на месте, сдвиги на шаг вправо, влево, вперед, назад, даже ФП из ОП уже начинает получаться, а движение задом - только дома, когда несу миску.  Тут даже на задних лапах умеют в любом направлении перемещаться.


Ага! И мне интересно тоже, как это в систему вкладывается! :Ab: 
Назад получается ходить только, когда собака у меня между ногами передвигается! Так же и повороты делаем задние! Надо сказать - туговато... Всё усесться норовит...

----------


## aria

С другой стороны, вот, если мы не делаем флип, то, получается, движение задней частью собаки применяется только на левых поворотах?.. 
А где ещё на маршруте собака должна активно передвигать заднюю часть?..

----------


## Sergey

> С другой стороны, вот, если мы не делаем флип, то, получается, движение задней частью собаки применяется только на левых поворотах?.. 
> А где ещё на маршруте собака должна активно передвигать заднюю часть?..


В ИПО нет обязательных левых поворотов с движением задней частью. На схеме обычный левый поворот.

----------


## aria

> В ИПО нет обязательных левых поворотов с движением задней частью. На схеме обычный левый поворот.


Но ведь всё равно ж хочется "выпендриться"! Хочется, чтобы хоть какая-нибудь мелочь, но была привлекательной - для приза зрительских симпатий! :Ad:  :Ag:

----------


## aria

А у меня вот ещё такой вопрос: вы используете игру перед занятиями или после? Как правильно: разыгрываем сначала собаку, и до какой степени, а потом идём на занятие, или слегка "подсказываем", что сейчас будем "смотреть" за валиком, который потом получим в игре?..
Мне удалось найти книги Экарда Линда "Правильные игры с собаками" и "Мотивационные игры с собаками" , но на немецком... Читаю: интересно настолько, настолько и трудно читать! - у меня немецкий хромает... :Ah:  Может у кого есть на русском или на английском?.. Может, кто поделится?.. (Если кому нужен немецкий вариант, пишите в личку, подумаю, как электронный вариант отправить...)
Так вот там описано три фазы игры: оживление; укус, борьба и отпуск; возвращение игрушки... Если разделить условно игру, то на каком её этапе следует прекратить, чтобы перейти у упражнению? Как потом такое получается в ситуации перед соревнованиями?

----------


## Алена

> А у меня вот ещё такой вопрос: вы используете игру перед занятиями или после? Как правильно: разыгрываем сначала собаку, и до какой степени, а потом идём на занятие, или слегка "подсказываем", что сейчас будем "смотреть" за валиком, который потом получим в игре?..


*Aria*, хороший вопрос...Как раз сама сейчас над этим размышляю относительно своей собаки..Мне кажется, что это зависит от собаки -кого-то надо завести перед занятиями, а кому-то достаточно намекнуть, что скоро-скоро ты получишь свой приз...Надо пробовать оба варианта для своей собаки, думаю, результат будет сразу виден...Хотя интересно, что ответят опытные товарисчи  :Ab:

----------


## aria

Я пробую... Получается, что уже разыгранная и поигравшая собака или несколько вяловато выполняет упражнения (если мне не удаётся поддерживать уровень "разыгранности" или, наоборот, пропадает корректность выполнения упражнений: неровно идёт рядом, теснит, слишком сильно поворачивает голову! Я корректирую... но рывки парфорсом её как-то "тушат"... возвращают в принудительную дрессировку.. Если я перед основным занятием немного дам ей схватить валик, немного побороться, то, мне кажется, она не до конца тогда "разогретая"!.. Вот никак не нащупаю эту золотую середину! 
А как вот правильно?.. 
И ещё... мне вот кажется, что я как-то неправильно прекращаю саму игру... У меня не получается поддерживать уровень заинтересованности: как вы это делаете? Что по этому поводу слышали у мэтров?

----------


## jarvenmaa

:0213:  Не видя, как Вы играете, трудно что-то советовать. Я, например, надеваю строгач только на защиту. :Am:  Игрушку в послушании во время выполнения упражнения никогда не держу в руке - только в кармане. А играю всяко - могу и без игры начать работу, а могу поиграть вначале или по пути на площадку. Иногда играю без игрушки - сам за нее. :Ad:

----------


## aria

Да уж... действительно... наверное, всё очень индивидуально для каждой собаки... Мы просто раньше не играли, только теперь вот стараемся. Поэтому, может, и уровень мотивации такой шаткий... Или я сама играть не умею... :Ac:

----------


## Алена

> Мы просто раньше не играли, только теперь вот стараемся. Поэтому, может, и уровень мотивации такой шаткий... Или я сама играть не умею...


Ну так замените временно занятия на игру, а затем плавно из игры  переходите к занятиям -может и мотивация поднимится...Да и строгач, по совету *jarvenmaa* я бы убрала -зачем он вам, если вы играете.... :Ac:

----------


## Sergey

> Но ведь всё равно ж хочется "выпендриться"! Хочется, чтобы хоть какая-нибудь мелочь, но была привлекательной - для приза зрительских симпатий!


Это на показухе на "День города" надо выпендриваться, а тут судье понравиться хорошо бы. :Ag: 
Чем проще - тем надежней.

----------


## Sergey

aria, съездить бы тебе куда-нибудь на семинар...

----------


## Tatjana

> С другой стороны, вот, если мы не делаем флип, то, получается, движение задней частью собаки применяется только на левых поворотах?.. 
> А где ещё на маршруте собака должна активно передвигать заднюю часть?..


Сейчас очень многие проводники учат разворот кругом через левое движение назад. Особенно с мали.

Сергей, не редко на наших соревнованиях стандартный переход  в ОП бывает недостаточно быстрым. 




> А у меня вот ещё такой вопрос: вы используете игру перед занятиями или после? Как правильно: разыгрываем сначала собаку, и до какой степени, а потом идём на занятие, или слегка "подсказываем", что сейчас будем "смотреть" за валиком, который потом получим в игре?..


*Никогда не играю с собакой до работы!!!! Ни с какой!*

Можно поднять инстинкт, показав мяч или валик, но хватку собака получить только после того, как выполнит какие-то элементы, где обычно есть требование, пусть совсем минимальное, т.е нагрузка на нервную систему, и игра будет служить разрядкой. 
Если вы сначала разыгрываете собаку, а потом с ней работает, то так и происходит стандартная схема работы за мяч, а не для хозяина.



> Я корректирую... но рывки парфорсом её как-то "тушат"... возвращают в принудительную дрессировку..


Скорее всего Вашей собаки не нужен парфорс. Давление всегда должно активизировать работу собаки, а не подавлять! Это тоже очень важно. Если у Вас происходит иначе, значит вся работа идет в неверном направлении. В условиях форума сложно все обьяснить. Вы посмотрите мое видео еще раз, как я начинаю и как заканчиваю. В конце всегда поблагодарю собаку за работу, поглаживанием, обниманием, одобрением. :Ab: 



> Так вот там описано три фазы игры: оживление; укус, борьба и отпуск; возвращение игрушки... Если разделить условно игру, то на каком её этапе следует прекратить, чтобы перейти у упражнению? Как потом такое получается в ситуации перед соревнованиями?


Думаю, что игру можно прекратить в любой момент. Но я всегда сначала собаке отдам предмет, а потом заберу. Если инстинкт сильный и собака хорошая по характеру, то всегда забираю через психологическое давление. А вот если все слабовато, то забираю предмет просто физически без команды, усиливая стремление удержать предмет. Нажимая на внутреннюю сторону нижней челюсти вниз.
Сняли новое видео с Карлосом. Скоро поставлю.




> Это на показухе на "День города" надо выпендриваться, а тут судье понравиться хорошо бы.
> Чем проще - тем надежней.


И я так думаю. :0221: 
PS. Совсем мало времени писать в инете. Я постоянно на дрес. площадке. :Ah:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, а можно поподробнее, как ты это делаешь. Повороты на месте, сдвиги на шаг вправо, влево, вперед, назад, даже ФП из ОП уже начинает получаться, а движение задом - только дома, когда несу миску.  Тут даже на задних лапах умеют в любом направлении перемещаться.


Начинала с одного шага назад. Но скажу, что это умение мне не пригодилось.

----------


## Lynx

> А у меня вот ещё такой вопрос: вы используете игру перед занятиями или после? Как правильно: разыгрываем сначала собаку, и до какой степени, а потом идём на занятие, или слегка "подсказываем", что сейчас будем "смотреть" за валиком, который потом получим в игре?..


К посту Тани я бы еще добавила, что собака не должна "смотреть за валиком" и тем более видеть его торчащим из Вашего кармана или в руке во время работы. Собака должна искать Ваш вгляд и следить за Вами. Иначе получите "подсаженную на мяч" собаку, которая видит мяч - работает, не видит или понимает, что его нет - не работает. Такое часто видно на соревнованиях, когда собака начинает с очень приличного "рядом" (предварительно разигранная проводником за кромкой поля), но уже после первой прямой "расклеивается", теряет концентрацию, начинает отставать на поворотах и вообще теряет интерес к работе.

----------


## aria

Спасибо большое!! :Ax: 



> aria, съездить бы тебе куда-нибудь на семинар...


Собираюсь на ближайший!.. :Ad:  




> Никогда не играю с собакой до работы!!!! Ни с какой!





> К посту Тани я бы еще добавила, что собака не должна "смотреть за валиком" и тем более видеть его торчащим из Вашего кармана или в руке во время работы. Собака должна искать Ваш вгляд и следить за Вами. Иначе получите "подсаженную на мяч" собаку, которая видит мяч - работает, не видит или понимает, что его нет - не работает. Такое часто видно на соревнованиях, когда собака начинает с очень приличного "рядом" (предварительно разигранная проводником за кромкой поля), но уже после первой прямой "расклеивается", теряет концентрацию, начинает отставать на поворотах и вообще теряет интерес к работе.


Спасибо большое! :Ax:  Очень ценные замечания!
Понятно теперь! :Ab:

----------


## Sergey

> Сергей, не редко на наших соревнованиях стандартный переход в ОП бывает недостаточно быстрым.


Ну... , обычно стараются больше работать над скоростью подзыва, проброс, ФП, а перевод в ОП редко и собаки не очень туда стремятся. Мне так кажется. Я последнее время на прогулках кидаю мячик, в основном, из ОП и переход стал еще быстрей, хоть и был не медленный. Правда, вылез глюк - стала иногда делать дурацкий флип от которого я ее отучил давно, теперь борюсь, он мне совсем не нужен. :Ag:

----------


## Sergey

> Я постоянно на дрес. площадке.


Так и здорово! :Ay:

----------


## aria

> Ну... , обычно стараются больше работать над скоростью подзыва, проброс, ФП, а перевод в ОП редко и собаки не очень туда стремятся. Мне так кажется. Я последнее время на прогулках кидаю мячик, в основном, из ОП и переход стал еще быстрей, хоть и был не медленный. Правда, вылез глюк - стала иногда делать дурацкий флип от которого я ее отучил давно, теперь борюсь, он мне совсем не нужен.


*Sergey*, а мячик Вы выкидываете после того, как в ОП села?.. Выкидываете назад? И поэтому она это ждёт?.. :Aa: 
И у меня тоже в скоростных исполнениях , бывает, на флип переключается! :Ag:  Наверное, флип у собак связывается с чем-то "гоночным"!



> Вы посмотрите мое видео еще раз, как я начинаю и как заканчиваю.


*Tatjana*, спасибо, действительно, после просмотра прояснилось многое! :Ax:

----------


## Sergey

> *Sergey*, а мячик Вы выкидываете после того, как в ОП села?.. Выкидываете назад? И поэтому она это ждёт?
> И у меня тоже в скоростных исполнениях , бывает, на флип переключается! Наверное, флип у собак связывается с чем-то "гоночным"!


Что теперь на "вы" будем?  :Ag:  Дело в том, что забрать мячик у нее я могу только в ФП, можно просто снова бросить, но я как-то подумал, а чего бы одновременно и ОП не поработать? И стал командовать "рядом", обход получается очень быстрым, ей же хочется снова сбегать. На темпераменте ОП получался не всегда корректным - стал поправлять и пока правильно не сядет никакого броска и собачка стала сама за этим следить. :Ag:  Бросаю не назад, наоборот вперед. На конце веревки большой узел, держу между пальцами как сигарету и практически без замаха снизу вылетает шагов на 50-60. Вот тебе и высыл, скорость максимальная. И так раз 40-50 за прогулку. :Ap: 
Флип, наверно, не "гоночный", а просто с ним надо прыгнуть 1/4 круга, а при обходе пробежать 3/4, они для себя хорошо считать умеют. Думается поэтому.

----------


## aria

> Что теперь на "вы" будем?


Ну... вообще-то мне и на "ты" приятно общаться с приятным человеком... "Вы" - это так... по инерции...



> Дело в том, что забрать мячик у нее я могу только в ФП, можно просто снова бросить, но я как-то подумал, а чего бы одновременно и ОП не поработать?


У меня наоборот: в ФП забрать очень сложно... в ОП отдаёт намного легче! 
А вот сегодня как раз и поэкспериментировала: поощряла после ОП сразу же! И.. карта и пошла! :Ag: 



> На конце веревки большой узел, держу между пальцами как сигарету и практически без замаха снизу вылетает шагов на 50-60. Вот тебе и высыл, скорость максимальная. И так раз 40-50 за прогулку.


Ещё бы!  :Ag:  И правда, эти мячики на верёвочке очень здорово вылетают! А у меня с этим проблема: их разыграть не могу, а любимые мячики - это плотные, тяжёлые, из цельной резины, которые ни в один карман не влазят - вот за ними и готова носиться и по очереди (их два), и с высылом! Только мне, можно представить, как, приходится размахиваться, чтобы эти ядра выкинуть! Вечером, бывает, чайник поднять не могу! Или ухватка ещё! Но её особо не покидаешь, а приходится на месте бороться - тоже... наборешься так... к вечеру...



> Флип, наверно, не "гоночный", а просто с ним надо прыгнуть 1/4 круга, а при обходе пробежать 3/4, они для себя хорошо считать умеют. Думается поэтому.


И правда! Я, уж было, недооценила их сообразительность!

----------


## Nata

А можно еще вопросик :Aa:  если Вы готовите собаку только к IPO, как Вы учите собаку команде стоять? В смысле учите фиксироваться из движения, или учите команду стоять из разных положений (в смысле сидеть или лежать) :Ax:  (надеюсь вопрос будет понятен :Ap: )

----------


## Sergey

Не знаю кто как, но мне понравился ответ Миа Скогстер на семинаре:" Раздел послушания большой и сложный и я не трачу время на другие вещи". :Ap:

----------


## Sergey

[QUOTE][У меня наоборот: в ФП забрать очень сложно... в ОП отдаёт намного легче! 
/QUOTE]
А апорт? А как ты ее в ОП, руками вокруг себя тащишь? :Ai:  :Ag: 
Без хорошего ФП, очень вероятно, будет сразу в ОП прыгать, у меня такое было еще на cоревнованиях по BH. :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

Почти не было времени что-то писать. Сегодня продолжу описание тренировок с Карлосом.
*05.02.09 10-я тренировка по послушанию.*
Сняли на видео. Просто перед защитой было время и мы с Карлосом чуть потусовались. Уже толком не вспомню что и как... :Ap: 
*4-я тренировка по защите.*
Тренировка снята на видео. Первый раз работали с рукавом. Перед началом слишком много нервов при выходе на площадку. Упражнения на смену инстинктов. В облаивании нет пока точного состояния, но парфрс помогает. Состояние покоя толком не получается. Жует рукав, как сумасшедший. Тут два варианта: либо то раздражение, которое собака получает до хватки недостаточно для канализирования, либо Карлос еще не получил точное представление, как он может выходить из нагрузки.
Оговорюсь сразу. На этой тренировки я приняла решение сделать некоторые вещи, которые я не осмелюсь выставить на всеобщее обозрение.
*10.02.09 11-я тренировка по послушанию.*
Снято видео. При первой же возможности выложу. Я осталась очень довольна собакой.
*12.02.09 5-я тренировка по защите.*
Невероятно, но факт, удается состояние покоя на добыче!!! Замечательный получился тренинг. Сразу же получилось упражнение : включил-выключил (это показывал П.Роде на своем семинаре). Уже во время выхода на площадку нет этого истеричного состояния. Упражнение на смену инстинкта вполне. Облаивание стало четче, постепенно уходит лай с заливанием. С хватками проблем нет. Пошли дальше. Включаю первое послушание для включения собаки в работу и управление фигурантом со стороны проводника ( фигурант, подойти). Все получилось и в конце нормальное состояние покоя на добыче.
УРА!!! Все эти изменения думаю исходят из той работы, которую я проделываю во время послушания. Потому что при любой даче мяча ставлю собаку в состояния возбуждения, покоя на хватке и послушания. Карлос начал менять состояние на мяче. Можно получить то состояние, когда он спокойно держит мяч.
А так же видимо здорово помогла и прошлая тренировка по защите, где я оговорилась, что оставлю свои методы в секрете. :Ah:

----------


## Tatjana

> А можно еще вопросик если Вы готовите собаку только к IPO, как Вы учите собаку команде стоять? В смысле учите фиксироваться из движения, или учите команду стоять из разных положений (в смысле сидеть или лежать) (надеюсь вопрос будет понятен)


 Лично я учу положению стоять практически сразу из бега. Чтобы собака не путала это с положением сидеть. А чтобы остановки были четкими и собака понимала, что нельзя после остановки ни на йоту сдвинуться, тяну ее за собой на поводке, как только собака уперлась ногами, так поощерение через выкидывание мяча за спину собаки. :Ab:

----------


## Nata

> Лично я учу положению стоять практически сразу из бега. Чтобы собака не путала это с положением сидеть. А чтобы остановки были четкими и собака понимала, что нельзя после остановки ни на йоту сдвинуться, тяну ее за собой на поводке, как только собака уперлась ногами, так поощерение через выкидывание мяча за спину собаки.


Спасибо большое :Ax:

----------


## aria

[QUOTE=Sergey;498]


> А апорт? А как ты ее в ОП, руками вокруг себя тащишь?


С апортом всё нормально! По команде "дай" - отдаёт! А с игрушкой в игре - нет... :Ac: 
Ужас... просто бездна работы... С каждым элементом открываются всё новые и новые детали, над которыми нужно работать... :0183:

----------


## Lynx

Я стоять учу из движения, сразу как и сидеть и лежать (чтобы потом не пришлось вводить новую команду, когда собака знает только сидеть и лежать на единицу). Потом уже перевожу в работу у ноги (стоять-сидеть-лежать). После этого у меня все собаки и на расстоянии (ОКД комплекс) справляются с этим заданием. Специально даже учить не приходится.

----------


## Nata

> Я стоять учу из движения, сразу как и сидеть и лежать (чтобы потом не пришлось вводить новую команду, когда собака знает только сидеть и лежать на единицу). Потом уже перевожу в работу у ноги (стоять-сидеть-лежать). После этого у меня все собаки и на расстоянии (ОКД комплекс) справляются с этим заданием. Специально даже учить не приходится.


Просто интересно насколько вообще нужно учить собу у ноги сидеть-лежать-стоять :Aa:

----------


## Lynx

Nata, очень помогает собаке дифференциировать команды по звуку и не путать их.

----------


## Alina

Tatjana, можно вопрос? Что делать, если собака в "позе покровительства" не расслабляется, а похоже, что напряжение наростает - стоит не сопротивляясь, но орет все громче. Хотя есть все же ощущение, что ей это в чем-то нравится... Т.е. она вроде понимает, что это своеобразное поощрение, но сама поза ее капитально напрягает. (Сука, 2 года)

----------


## Tatjana

> Tatjana, можно вопрос? Что делать, если собака в "позе покровительства" не расслабляется, а похоже, что напряжение наростает - стоит не сопротивляясь, но орет все громче. Хотя есть все же ощущение, что ей это в чем-то нравится... Т.е. она вроде понимает, что это своеобразное поощрение, но сама поза ее капитально напрягает. (Сука, 2 года)


Так сразу посоветовать трудно. Надо все видеть.  Скорее всего сами отношения проводник - собака не совсем в балансе. В любом случае от простого к сложному, начинать с 2-3 сек удержания. И лучше, если все это проделывать на добыче.

----------


## Alina

> В любом случае от простого к сложному, начинать с 2-3 сек удержания. И лучше, если все это проделывать на добыче.


Спасибо! Т.е. на пару секунд прижать, похлопать по боку, отпустить? А что Вы имеете ввиду в этом случае на добыче?

----------


## Tatjana

> Спасибо! Т.е. на пару секунд прижать, похлопать по боку, отпустить? А что Вы имеете ввиду в этом случае на добыче?


Это после игры, когда у собаки в зубах что-то есть.

----------


## Alina

> Это после игры, когда у собаки в зубах что-то есть.


Понятно! Спасибо!
Можно тогда сразу еще вопрос в продолжение? А если пока удерживаешь собаку прижатой к ногам, она держит валик, но как только пытаешься придержать (или даже пригладить) ее под нижнюю челюсть - сразу выплевывает? 
Здесь, вероятно, те же корни, что и у другой проблемы - когда ей отдают рукав, бежит она с ним нормально, но как только остановиться - сразу выплевывает.

----------


## Irka

Alina! На аватаре у тебя кто? Младшенький?

----------


## Tatjana

> Понятно! Спасибо!
> Можно тогда сразу еще вопрос в продолжение? А если пока удерживаешь собаку прижатой к ногам, она держит валик, но как только пытаешься придержать (или даже пригладить) ее под нижнюю челюсть - сразу выплевывает? 
> Здесь, вероятно, те же корни, что и у другой проблемы - когда ей отдают рукав, бежит она с ним нормально, но как только остановиться - сразу выплевывает.


Да это связано. Не хватает инстинкта. Инстинкт можно поднять через нагрузку на нервную систему. Можно попробывть сгладить этот недостаток, если всегда придерживаться схемы: включать добычу только после соответствующей нагрузки. Сама очень много это использую. Плюс перевод руки под нижнюю челюсть тоже нужно готовить, как с мячом, так и с рукавом.
На видео с Карлосом можно это увидеть, как при натянутой веревке я перевожу руку под челюсть в  позиции напротив. Тоже самое, если собака переводится в состояние покоя, когда проводник прижимает ее к ногам. Если есть натяжение добычи, то собака хватку удержит. Так, словами мне трудно обьяснить технику. :Ah:

----------


## Alina

Татьяна, спасибо большое, будем пробовать. Потом расскажу, что получается. 

Ириш, ага, это Джокер, младшенький мой - нам уже 9 месяцев!

----------


## Alina

Татьяна, а новое видео Ваших тренировок скоро будет? Жду с нетерпением!!!

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, а новое видео Ваших тренировок скоро будет? Жду с нетерпением!!!


Будет. Сама жду.

----------


## Tatjana

*15.02.09 12-я тренировка по послушанию.* 
Все выглядит красиво. Даже я бы сказала, можно проводить образцово-показательную тренировку. Продолжаю обучение удержанию предмета во фронтальной позиции. Карлос уже понял, что я хочу от него и ошибается мало.
*16.02.09 6-я тренировка по защите.* Продолжаем упражнения на смену мотиваций. Карлос стал намного спокойнее перед началом упражнений. Даже может сидеть в ОП и не орать перед командой на облаивание. Получается канализирование. Состояние покоя на добыче более-менее. Ничего нового сегодня не использовали.
*19.02.09 13-я тренировка по послушанию.* 
Попробовала выполнение технической части в условиях испытаний.  Движение рядом и все остановки достаточно корректные, повороты плотные. Но обозначились некоторые проблемы. После выдержки при моем подходе собака не спокойна. Посадка и укладка чуть некорректны относительно траектории движения (над этим даже не буду работать), укладка из движения недостаточно быстро, после подзыва Карлос упорно из ФП в ОП двигает круп через лево и садится некорректно. :Ac:  Вот с этим надо возиться. Видно, что у собаки этот момент уже стойко закреплен. Вообще переучивать - неблагодарное дело.
Все хорошо с удержанием предмета. Уже стала делать один шаг назад и подзывать. Выглядит вполне. :0222: 
Прыжки отвратительные. Не буду с этим заморачиваться. Пусть опирается так, как ему удобно. 
А вообще работа с Карлосом в удовольствие! :Aa: 

PS.Гаденыш, освоился в вольере и начал буйствовать. Гнет металлические прутки решетки.

----------


## Alina

*Tatjana* Спасибо за совет - в позе покровительства собака уже спокойна, явно видно, что ей это нравиться. Валик не плюет. Подвывание начинается только когда приглаживаю под нижнюю челюсть. Независимо от того, натягиваю валик при этом или нет. Но это не от жадности к предмету, видно, что ее мое действие напрягает, пока не могу понять почему...
Да, еще прикол - как только ее отпускаю, сразу старается убежать на место, где была привязана, вот там бросает валик и ложиться, плотно прижимая его головой к земле... Если зову - секундное замешательство, а потом бежит ко мне радостно, готова работать. Но как только выполнила - бегом на место. Может с ней пока только на поводке работать?
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Может с ней пока только на поводке работать?


Я работаю всегда на поводке. Иначе просто не умею. Но есть и другой метод, тоже говорят успешный.

----------


## Alina

Татьяна, я имела ввиду, вообще не отпуская с поводка. :-)

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, я имела ввиду, вообще не отпуская с поводка. :-)


Гуляю без поводков и даже без ошейников. Работаю всегда с коротким, легким, кожаным поводком без петли, т.е. этот поводок особо не мешает бегать свободно.

----------


## Немка

Как там с видео дела обстоят? Интересно посмотреть, как работает Карлос сейчас? :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> Как там с видео дела обстоят? Интересно посмотреть, как работает Карлос сейчас?


Видео давно уже снято, но вот переписать с камеры на диск - это проблема. У нас тут бюрократия... :Ag: 
И пока я ничего не делаю, что-то устала от тренировок и забот. Неделя - перерыв.

----------


## Крыска

> *Tatjana* 
> Да, еще прикол - как только ее отпускаю, сразу старается убежать на место, где была привязана, вот там бросает валик и ложиться, плотно прижимая его головой к земле... Если зову - секундное замешательство, а потом бежит ко мне радостно, готова работать. Но как только выполнила - бегом на место. Может с ней пока только на поводке работать?
> Еще раз спасибо!


По инету трудно судить,но возможно собака так разряжается. У меня была собака,которая при концентрации так внутренне перевозбуждалась,что срывалась,делала круг вокруг меня и опять садилась в ФП.
Т.е. она двигательной аетивностью снимала напряжение.
Не похоже на это?
Да,у той что я занималась это ушло потом.Это тренируемо.
Непонятно написала,да? :Ac:

----------


## Irka

вот у меня Бранка так же делает. Если я ее отпускаю, она бежит на место, где была привязана. А если не была привязана, бежит туда, где я оставила сумку и намордник. А когда занятия закончились, все уже собираются уходить, она это видит, понимает. Бегает от меня к сумке/наморднику и всем своим видом показывает, что вещички то надо забрать )) Жадина такая. Никогда без своего намордника с площадки не уйдет.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> бежит туда, где я оставила сумку и намордник


У меня было две таких собаки - та, что на аватаре и через десять лет после нее кобель, который, получив свободу во время тренировки, сразу мчался к оставленному на краю площадки рюкзаку и начинал его охранять. Этих собак можно было оставлять где-то, не привязывая, а просто бросив перед ними какую-то вещь. Никогда не уходили и никому не отдавали. Причем, специально их этому не учили. Я таких собак называю мешочниками. :Ag:  Обожаю таких. :Ay:  Жаль, что редко встречаются.

----------


## Крыска

Ирка меня Санта так опозорила. :Ap:  Я решила показать наш подзыв, а сзади меня в метрах 5 скамейка с рюкзаками стояла.Я подзываю-она срывается с места,отлично бежит,я уже внутренне горжусь,а она мимо меня зараза к рюкзакам.И села там.Скотина мерзкая. :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Т.е. она двигательной аетивностью снимала напряжение.


Так и есть. И эту возможность разрядки многие спортсмены во время выступления с успехом применяют. :Ab:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Ну вот и я:)
Нашел время обозначиться:)
Очень приятное обсуждение. очень грамотная работа и хорошее ее теоретическое обоснование.
Мне понравилось то, что все логично, последовательно, очень большое терпение Татьяна продемонстрировала. Молодец! Когда смотрел ролик, то невольно сравнивал, а что бы я делал? Ничего другого не придумалось. Мало того, в некоторые моменты уже начинал думать: "ну, что же она - надо следать то-то или то-то... И раз! Именно это и делалось.
Единственное, что резануло взгляд - это как раз поза покровительства. На мой взгляд она слишком покровительственная (доминирующая). У собаки, с которой не совсем точно все разложено по полочкам, это может вызвать лишние нервы. И очень часто когда дрессировщик именно в этой позе находится, собаки и начинают нервничать, выплевывать валик или рукав.
Тут вот еще беда приключилась: куда-то засунул все архивы с видео моих тренировок. И не могу найти. Там есть как раз одно занятие по послушанию с моим еще молодым пескоц, где очень четко отработаны все вещи про которые здесь говорилось. Позы, жесты, мимика. Начало, развитие и окончание занятия. Все занятие - 4,5 мин. Блин, надо хорошенько поискать.
Я правда пока не разобрался, как сюда выкладывать видео, но когда будет что выкладывать - разберемся.

----------


## Tatjana

Ой, Дима... Привет!!!!!!!!!!!!
Спасибо за добрые слова! :0221: 
По поводу позы не соглашусь. Но не суть... главное, что собака изменилась, сегодня сделали новое видео. К сожелению с  предыдущей сьемки мне пока не удается смонтировать ролик. Техника была другая, а в компе нет соответствующих программ. 
Вчера приезжали заводчики Карлоса, навестили его. Были приятно удивлены  изменениям в работе. :Ab: 
PS. Дим, взгляни след Квая в теме про след.

----------


## Tatjana

> И очень часто когда дрессировщик именно в этой позе находится, собаки и начинают нервничать, выплевывать валик или рукав.


Очень верно подмечено!!! Но, если проводник понимает толк в нагрузках на нервную систему и знает работу фигуранта, то в этом случае такого как раз и не произойдет. Если есть проблемы, то просто отдать валик или мяч - резульата не будет. Прежде чем отдать, надо нагрузить, потом удерживая натяжение предмета перевести собаку в эту позу. И это еще не все. Надо создать у собаки такое состояние, когда она будет ощущать, что проводник с ней вместе, а не в противоборстве. Но словами мне это обьяснить пока трудно.  
Успехи, которые демонстрирует Карлос в работе по защите наполовину связаны со всеми упражнениями игры, которые я применяю во время послушания.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> По поводу позы не соглашусь. 
> PS. Дим, взгляни след Квая в теме про след.


Давай поясним, о какой именно позе идет речь. Я имел ввиду момент, когда собака с мячом (валиком/рукавом) в пасти стоит, а ты ее обнимаешь за шею, как-бы нависая над собакой. У меня именно вот это глаз не радует :Ad: 
Тем более ты правильно пишешь, что если проводник понимает толк в нагрузках и т.п.. А если чел какой-нидь это посмотрит и начнет нависать, типа конкурировать/доминировать?
На моем ватаре как раз этот момент. Там поза другая. Еще уточнение. Я имею ввиду момент *обучения*, когда собака это все только начинает *познавать*.
Потом - нет проблем - хоть верхом на собаку садись :Ab: 
След посмотрю обязательно.
Да, нашел диски с нашими тренировками. Вечером седни начну перекодировать. Тань, расскажи как видео к тебе выложить, хоть в личку... А то я ламер вобщем-то....
Спасибо!
P.S. А вообще ты молодец! Очень все грамотно! Каждое движение рассчитано и имеет смысл и цель. Практически ничего лишнего. Еще что бросилось в галаза. Занятие по времени большое - ок.20мин. И собака не "тухнет". Обычно при обучении занятие может длиться ну мин 7-8... Это говорит о том, что очень грамотно поддерживается мотивационный баланс. Класс!
Это я не для Татьяны (она это и так знает), а для остальных. Учитесь люди!

----------


## Немка

> очень грамотно поддерживается мотивационный баланс. Класс!


Расскажите, пожалуйста, по подробней….. что имеется в виду под словом «баланс» и как его поддерживать?  Я так понимаю что это просто нужно вовремя «разгружать» собаку?

----------


## aria

> И собака не "тухнет". Обычно при обучении занятие может длиться ну мин 7-8... Это говорит о том, что очень грамотно поддерживается мотивационный баланс. Класс!
> Это я не для Татьяны (она это и так знает), а для остальных. Учитесь люди!





> Расскажите, пожалуйста, по подробней….. что имеется в виду под словом «баланс» и как его поддерживать? Я так понимаю что это просто нужно вовремя «разгружать» собаку?


*Дмитрий Паук*,  :0194:  пожалуйста, можно попросить Вас прокомментировать ролик именно с этой позиции :0318: : что именно, где и как *Tatjana* делает по отношению к собаке, чтобы и поддерживать мотивацию и разгружать собаку?.. :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> Да, нашел диски с нашими тренировками. Вечером седни начну перекодировать. Тань, расскажи как видео к тебе выложить, хоть в личку... А то я ламер вобщем-то....


Да сюда просто ссылку кинуть, а закачивать надо на видеосайты. Я сама ламер, если не еще хуже...
Кто-нибудь дайте пожалуйста ссылки видеосайтов. :Ab: 



> А если чел какой-нидь это посмотрит и начнет нависать, типа конкурировать/доминировать?
> На моем ватаре как раз этот момент. Там поза другая. Еще уточнение. Я имею ввиду момент обучения, когда собака это все только начинает познавать.


У простого человека такая поза с чужой, взрослой и физически сильной собакой вообще не получиться на добыче, потому что кроме всего увиденного надо знать техническое выполнение этого упражнения. Правильно работать не только головой, но и руками.
Дим, я на 90% использую эту позу сразу с собаками, которые пришли ко мне на обучение. Опыт показывает, что именно это упражнение быстро помогает "расставить приоритеты" и получить доверие, а впоследствии помогает получить спокойное состояние и на защите. С Карлосом так и произошло.
Но я постараюсь не навязываю свою точку зрения. :Ab:  Надо найти более верные слова для обьяснения. Пока не всегда получается.



> А вообще ты молодец! Очень все грамотно!


Ну очень и очень приятно!!! :Ah:

----------


## aria

> Кто-нибудь дайте пожалуйста ссылки видеосайтов.


Я знаю такие:
www.photobucket.com
www.youtube.com
www.myvideo.de
www.rutube.ru :Ab:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

//У простого человека такая поза с чужой, взрослой и физически сильной собакой вообще не получиться на добыче, потому что кроме всего увиденного надо знать техническое выполнение этого упражнения. Правильно работать не только головой, но и руками.//
Ну так и я про то же самое.
Есть еще один момент в этом плане. У Татьяны в тренинге *чужая* собака. Если с ней разводить лясы/балясы, то уйдет совсем другое время на подготовку. Я тут совершенно согласен: чем быстрее вы все расставите по местам, тем быстрее пойдет процесс.
Мотивационный баланс.
Теоретически суть в следующем ( как я лично это для себя понимаю). Есть ряд мотиваций, благодаря которым собака выполняет нужные нам действия. Есть ряд отрицательных (блокирующих) действий, которые предпринимает дрессировщик, что бы показать собаке, что она что-то делает не так. К ним относится в первую очередь интонация (вербальное воздействие), во вторую очередь - механическое воздействие (типа тресть по сопатке!). Для того, чтобы собака находилась в необходимом драйве, и нужен этот баланс. Пример: мы разыграли собаку мячиком до такой степени, что она перестала воспринимать действительность, не то что наши команды. Или не добившись от собаки желания что-то сделать, заорали на нее и еще добавили с ноги. Это крайние случаи - для наглядности. В жизни это все более плавно и размазанно выглядит, но суть та же. Таким образом мы подошли к так любимым мною "весам Райзера". У Татьяны стимульная часть и "вес" принуждения стремятся занять "горизонтальное" положение. Если тонко чуствовать собаку, то всегда можно чуть опережать ее восприятие в этом направлении, так как мы-то знаем уже что за чем последует, а собака нет:)
Прелесть этих весов заключается в том, что теоретически, чем тяжелее их чашка со "стимулом", теб больше мы можем вывалить на чашку с "принуждением".
Вообще я теоретизировать не очень люблю - неблагодарное это занятие. Вот, вроде слился ролик с 11-месячным щенком. Он, правда и в три года им остался, но там он находился в самом начале обучения. На этом занятии практически не давалось команд. Все происходило при помощи игры, языка жестов, поз и мимики. Основной упор делался на введение собаки в определенное сосотояние перед и во время исполнения нужного мне элемента. Команды привязываться к этому начали чуть позже. Т.е. они там были, но в "фоновом" режиме:)
Тут тоже самое (баланс), но несколько под другим углом. Все делалось на грани верхнего предела. Еше немногои башню снесло. Но до я этого старался не доводить. Сечас мячика уже нет, все по-другому происходит.
Как именно - будет еще один ролик.
Да, если этот ролик скачается, то вы будуте первыми, кто увидит его кроме меня. Это "семейный" архив:)

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Ребята, куда-то качество делось... Может я не ту кнопочку нажал. Если плохо видно - скажите, я перекачаю куда-нибудь в другое место, шоб можно было просто скачать.
Во! Пришел сын и научил ламера:)))
http://depositfiles.com/files/v63y59qt2
Вроде получилось. Жмем ссылку, ждем минуту, потом посто загружаем *.avi

----------


## Tatjana

> Ребята, куда-то качество делось... Может я не ту кнопочку нажал. Если плохо видно - скажите, я перекачаю куда-нибудь в другое место, шоб можно было просто скачать.


Дима, у меня нормальное качество! Все хорошо видно, а техника игры очень напоминает Валерия!  :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

Про баланс Дима все верно написал, только несколько замудрено. Я бы сформулировала короче: баланс в работе - это когда присутствующее требование от проводника, не перебивает желание собаки работать. 
Дим, правильно? :Ab:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Я бы сформулировала короче: баланс в работе - это когда присутствующее требование от проводника, не перебивает желание собаки работать. 
> Дим, правильно?


О!!!! Супер!
Просто я старался разжевать :Ap:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> техника игры очень напоминает Валерия!


Ни разу не видел... Правда!
Как раз тут я не совсем собой доволен...
Там есть еще момент, когда при помощи мяча, я "репетировал" "крючок". Флип у этой макаронины бы никогда не получился. а вот так - нормально.
Меня уже кто-то спрашивал, какая техника движений была при обучении.
Если интересно, могу скинуть ролик, где уже есть результат

----------


## Tatjana

Как это не видел? :Ai:  Я Свищева имела ввиду! :Ap:

----------


## aria

> Да, если этот ролик скачается, то вы будуте первыми, кто увидит его кроме меня. Это "семейный" архив:)


Спасибо большое! Очень научательный ролик!



> Я бы сформулировала короче: баланс в работе - это когда присутствующее требование от проводника, не перебивает желание собаки работать.


*Tatjana*, спасибо! Очень точное объяснение! Я вот тоже пытаюсь найти эту серединку и достичь такого баланса!..
У меня, наверное, корень проблемы "сидит" в другом... Я по незнанию неправильно воспитывала собаку в щенячестве... В результате у собаки сейчас очень хрупкая мотивация игры, она очень легко отвлекается на любые посторонние звуки, движения, видения, очень слабо удерживает внимание... Например, мне уж точно никак нельзя спрятать мячик или валик за спину - собака гаснет в один момент... В борьбе за валик она в основном виснет на нём, неактивно пытаясь его выдернуть из рук... Я ещё и сама учусь, и вот никак ещё не "поймаю" правильный момент забирания игрушки: если я забираю через фазу спокойствия, то собака "выключается" в одно мгновение... Пытаюсь выдернуть, то вот незаметно спрятать его подмышку бывает проблемно: выхватывает в раз, а, опять таки, если одёрнуть, то гаснет...
Сейчас нашли неплохую игру с двумя мячами: псинке нравится, мотивация хорошая...! Вроде уже стало получаться и что-то делать на фоне игры: с искрой, сосредоточенностью! Да вот только при попытке переводить собаку с игры на выполнение каких-то упражнений она опять тускнеет, грустнеет, опускает голову... Всё такое хрупкое... Вот я и "щупаю" без конца все возможные варианты, пытаясь как-нибудь ухватить баланс и максимально продлить интерес для моей немотивационной собаки...
А какие ещё способы могут применяться для развития мотивации собаки?.. Может, ещё какие виды игры?..



> Меня уже кто-то спрашивал, какая техника движений была при обучении.
> Если интересно, могу скинуть ролик, где уже есть результат


Очень интересно!!!  Интересно всё!! Скиньте, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Крыска

> Например, мне уж точно никак нельзя спрятать мячик или валик за спину - собака гаснет в один момент... В борьбе за валик она в основном виснет на нём, неактивно пытаясь его выдернуть из рук...


Посмотреть бы как Вы играете? Вы можете снять ролик и здесь выложить? Потому что вот ,если по цитате судить играете Вы скорее всего не правильно.

----------


## aria

> Посмотреть бы как Вы играете? Вы можете снять ролик и здесь выложить? Потому что вот ,если по цитате судить играете Вы скорее всего не правильно.


Спасибо! Обязательно постараюсь! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> У меня, наверное, корень проблемы "сидит" в другом... Я по незнанию неправильно воспитывала собаку в щенячестве...


Не стоит на этом заострять внимание. Я не думаю, что были допущены какие-то непоправимые ошибки. У вас доберман, а значит это собака с нормальной добычей и не такими хорошими нервами. :Ab:  Отсюда и будем копать...



> В результате у собаки сейчас очень хрупкая мотивация игры, она очень легко отвлекается на любые посторонние звуки, движения, видения, очень слабо удерживает внимание... Например, мне уж точно никак нельзя спрятать мячик или валик за спину - собака гаснет в один момент


У меня такое ощущение, что Вы требование не доводите до конца. Собака уже научилась использовать свое поведение, она гаснет и Вы подстраиваетесь под нее, стараясь удержать ее интерес, переходите на поднятие инстинкта добычи - так?
А надо требовать до конца, от простого к сложному и тогда собака будет гораздо заинтересованнее в мотивационном предмете.
Но все это надо показывать, а не обьяснять на страницах инета. Вы приезжайте в Киев в конце мая. Я постараюсь Вам помочь.



> Я ещё и сама учусь, и вот никак ещё не "поймаю" правильный момент забирания игрушки: если я забираю через фазу спокойствия, то собака "выключается" в одно мгновение... Пытаюсь выдернуть, то вот незаметно спрятать его подмышку бывает проблемно: выхватывает в раз, а, опять таки, если одёрнуть, то гаснет...


Я бы в Вашем случае рекомендовала забирать предмет физически без команды, тогда как правило, у собаки остается интерес к предмету. Тоже надо владеть техникой. Удерживая предмет, надавить изнутри на нижнюю челюсть сразу за резцами.
И еще, когда играете, то не надо активничать, следите за постоянным натяжением мотивационного предмета и всегда быстро реагируйте на активность собаки, т.е. как она чуть на себя потянула, тут же поддавайтесь, удерживая натяжение.
Инна правильно написала, что надо двигаться на собаку, она только не отметила, что при этом главным условием должно быть натяжение предмета. :Ab:

----------


## Sergey

> Да вот только при попытке переводить собаку с игры на выполнение каких-то упражнений она опять тускнеет, грустнеет, опускает голову...


Может торопишься? Попробуй по-элементно, один шаг - мяч или жгут, ФП-ОП - мяч, укладка - секунда - мяч, чтобы она не успевала "потухнуть". А до выполнения элемента разогреть и не давать, чтоб очень хотела. Сколько она у тебя концентрацию в ОП держит?

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Как это не видел? Я Свищева имела ввиду!


Я понял, Тань! Свищева-то я видел, а вот как он играет - не видел :Ab: 
Не довелось :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

За все это время совсем мало занималась с Карлосом, пару послушаний :Ac:  Уже даже забыла, что и как...
Для себя напишу:
*03.03.09 15-я тренировка по послушанию*, снято видео.
На данный момент обрбатываю видео N2. Что-то долго грузится. Если все впорядке, то через пару часов выложу сюда.

----------


## Tatjana

> Я понял, Тань! Свищева-то я видел, а вот как он играет - не видел
> Не довелось


Поверь, вы очень похожи стилем. :Ab:

----------


## Clair

Добрый день, Татьяна!
Ряд вопросов в голове бродит...
Вопрос первый: почему при обучении в качестве поощрения использовался мяч, а не была задействована пищевая мотивация? Связано ли это с тем, что, как Вы сказали, при обучении послушанию сразу закладываете базу для защитной работы, добиваясь правильного состояния собаки с мячом в зубах? То есть это Ваш "традиционный" метод обучения?
Вопрос второй: даже не вопрос.. Мне показалось, что кроме "природных" нервов собаки, она несколько испорчена предыдущим обучением. В частности, собака болезненно зациклена на мяч, то есть научена сбрасывать стресс именно жеванием мяча (а стресс у него... постоянно). Так ли это, на Ваш взгляд? Почему я говорю "болезненно зациклена" - Вы писали, что первые три для Карлос ничего не ел, однако работать Вы начали. Не будь собака научена сбрасывать стресс жеванием мяча - на мой взгляд, играть с мячом он стал бы гораздо позже, чем есть...
Вот пока такие вопросы..

----------


## Tatjana

> Добрый день, Татьяна!
> Ряд вопросов в голове бродит...
> Вопрос первый: почему при обучении в качестве поощрения использовался мяч, а не была задействована пищевая мотивация? Связано ли это с тем, что, как Вы сказали, при обучении послушанию сразу закладываете базу для защитной работы, добиваясь правильного состояния собаки с мячом в зубах? То есть это Ваш "традиционный" метод обучения?


А какой элемент Вы предлагаете отрабатывать с Карлосом, применяя корм? Он уже был обучен и сдал БХ. Мне вот приходится очередной раз переучивать собаку. Конечно я вижу, что добычная мотивация у него гораздо сильнее, поэтому и работаю с мячом, а не с кормом. И Вы точно подметили, что заодно закладываю базу для защитной работы.




> Вопрос второй: даже не вопрос.. Мне показалось, что кроме "природных" нервов собаки, она несколько испорчена предыдущим обучением. В частности, собака болезненно зациклена на мяч, то есть научена сбрасывать стресс именно жеванием мяча (а стресс у него... постоянно). Так ли это, на Ваш взгляд? Почему я говорю "болезненно зациклена" - Вы писали, что первые три для Карлос ничего не ел, однако работать Вы начали. Не будь собака научена сбрасывать стресс жеванием мяча - на мой взгляд, играть с мячом он стал бы гораздо позже, чем есть...
> Вот пока такие вопросы..


Сбрасывание стресса - это не наученное действие, а инстинктивное. Точно так же, как и у человека. Когда мы нервничаем, то либо едим, либо спим, либо пьем, либо курим, либо... Собака в таких ситуациях стремится что-то схватить в зубы.
Если у собаки сильный добычный инстинкт, то через игру контакт можно получить значительно быстрее, чем через корм. :Ab:

----------


## Clair

Татьяна,



> Сбрасывание стресса - это не наученное действие, а инстинктивное. Собака в таких ситуациях стремится что-то схватить в зубы.


Может также лизать все подряд в пределах досягаемости, нюхать травку, копать, бегать кругами за хвостом или вокруг проводника... даже барьерчики прыгать. В принципе, ЛЮБОЕ действие, которым собака удачно разрядилась от стресса несколько раз. Сама или с помощью проводника.




> Конечно я вижу, что добычная мотивация у него гораздо сильнее


Мне всё кажется, что не добычная мотивация это. Точнее, не только добычная мотивация. Но Вам на месте виднее... :) Новые бы ролики посмотреть...

----------


## чернощеков александр

в питер приезжал томми валхало.он говорил.что постав ушей перед началом послушания-это главное условие,почему?

----------


## Nubira

> в питер приезжал томми валхало.он говорил.что постав ушей перед началом послушания-это главное условие,почему?


Это показывает в каком состоянии находится собака, она должна быть в активном состоянии.

----------


## inna

> в питер приезжал томми валхало.он говорил.что постав ушей перед началом послушания-это главное условие,почему?


Постав ушей говорит о внимательности собаки на вас,она вас слышит и ждёт продолжения! К нам тоже приезжал Томми В,мне очень понравился семинар..

----------


## aria

> У меня такое ощущение, что Вы требование не доводите до конца. Собака уже научилась использовать свое поведение, она гаснет и Вы подстраиваетесь под нее, стараясь удержать ее интерес, переходите на поднятие инстинкта добычи - так?


Я теперь тоже думаю, что да! :Ab: 



> А надо требовать до конца, от простого к сложному и тогда собака будет гораздо заинтересованнее в мотивационном предмете.
> Но все это надо показывать, а не обьяснять на страницах инета. Вы приезжайте в Киев в конце мая. Я постараюсь Вам помочь.


Спасибо огромное!!! :Ax:  А в Киеве в это время что-то намечается? А когда именно?..



> Я бы в Вашем случае рекомендовала забирать предмет физически без команды, тогда как правило, у собаки остается интерес к предмету. Тоже надо владеть техникой. Удерживая предмет, надавить изнутри на нижнюю челюсть сразу за резцами.
> И еще, когда играете, то не надо активничать, следите за постоянным натяжением мотивационного предмета и всегда быстро реагируйте на активность собаки, т.е. как она чуть на себя потянула, тут же поддавайтесь, удерживая натяжение.
> Инна правильно написала, что надо двигаться на собаку, она только не отметила, что при этом главным условием должно быть натяжение предмета.


Ой, спасибо большое!!! Такие подробные инструкции!!! Я обязательно попробую!



> Может торопишься? Попробуй по-элементно, один шаг - мяч или жгут, ФП-ОП - мяч, укладка - секунда - мяч, чтобы она не успевала "потухнуть". А до выполнения элемента разогреть и не давать, чтоб очень хотела. Сколько она у тебя концентрацию в ОП держит?


Может... Бывают моменты, во всяком случае, недавно получилось во время игры с двумя мячами, когда мы практически все элементы маршрута выполнили как на одном дыхании, даже при выполнении "сидеть", "лежать" концентрация не спадала!.. Но игра с двумя мячами 
мне кажется очень громоздкой для дрессировки - очень неудобно прятать мячики, доставать их... Ей нравится работать с валиком, но тут просто как тяжёлая артиллерия: как-то долго она "разогревается"...
Как-то давно вот не обращала внимания, сколько она может держать концентрацию... Последний раз было секунд 30.. до отвода глаз... И всё... потом мы не тренировались специально...
Иногда вроде получаются какие-то элементы на фоне игры, а иногда просто караул: получается сплошное принуждение!.. :Ai:  
Но теперь обязательно попробую ещё и эти ньюансы: что-то мне кажется, я это и упустила, а оно может быть и решающим: "от простого к сложному" (вроде немного понимаю что это может быть, во всяком случае, попробую...), "не надо активничать", "удерживая натяжение", "быстро реагируйте на активность собаки".

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна,
> 
> Может также лизать все подряд в пределах досягаемости, нюхать травку, копать, бегать кругами за хвостом или вокруг проводника... даже барьерчики прыгать. В принципе, ЛЮБОЕ действие, которым собака удачно разрядилась от стресса несколько раз. Сама или с помощью проводника.


Нет не так! Совсем не так.





> Мне всё кажется, что не добычная мотивация это. Точнее, не только добычная мотивация. Но Вам на месте виднее... :) Новые бы ролики посмотреть...


 :Ap:  Каждый имеет право на свою точку зрения. Показателем будет являться результат. :Ab: 
*Вот Вам новый ролик* *11-я тренировка по послушанию*:
www.canis.ee/roliki/karlos2.wmv

----------


## Крыска

> Но игра с двумя мячами
> мне кажется очень громоздкой для дрессировки - очень неудобно прятать мячики, доставать их...


А у Вас нет жилета дрессировочного? Очень удобно вынимать и убирать мячики и игрушки.
Про Киев вот тут посмотрите.В тексте там уже не в заголовке про Танин приезд.
http://varthof.borda.ru/?1-1-0-00000...0-0-1236150804

----------


## чернощеков александр

таня,как заставить собаку отпускать рукав быстро безфизического воздействия?

----------


## Крыска

У кого ролик грузиться? Че то у меня никак...

----------


## Tatjana

У кого-нибудь видео просматривается?

----------


## Tatjana

> таня,как заставить собаку отпускать рукав быстро безфизического воздействия?


Собаку с сильным инстинктом без физического воздействия никак. Во всяком случае я не умею. :Ab:

----------


## inna

Таня я посмотрела ролик,сразу вопрос..Почему мячик забираеться только после команды сидеть? И никак иначе...И ещё вопрос не по ролику,собака при остоновке давит корпусом и головой в колено,примерно так же и движение рядом..От чего это происходит и что делать?



> У кого ролик грузиться? Че то у меня никак...


У меня загрузился за несколько секунд..может видео разрезать? Оно примерно на 13-15 минут..

----------


## Крыска

inna
А Вы как скачивали? Какие то особенности есть?

----------


## inna

> inna
> А Вы как скачивали? Какие то особенности есть?


Никак нет,просто нажала ссылку и пошло автоматическое скачивание..Таня, я бы посоветовала бы заливать видео на ютуб,удобно и всем доступно..

----------


## inna

*Крыска*,извените не знаю как вас по имени! А вам что пишет при нажатие на ссылку?

----------


## Tatjana

Вот еще ссылка в архиве: www.canis.ee/roliki/karlos2.rar *(11-я тренировка Карлоса по послушанию)*

----------


## Tatjana

> *Крыска*,извените не знаю как вас по имени! А вам что пишет при нажатие на ссылку?


Ее Татьяной зовут! У нас тут, как минимум уже три Татьяны. :Aa:  :0433:

----------


## Tatjana

> Никак нет,просто нажала ссылку и пошло автоматическое скачивание..Таня, я бы посоветовала бы заливать видео на ютуб,удобно и всем доступно..


Инна, у меня большой обьем, ютуб столько не принял, пыталась несколько раз.

----------


## Крыска

Мне вообще ничего не пишет. :0317:  Пустое бело поле,потом появляется медиаплеер.Тоже пустой.
Может мне установить чего надо. Сейчас попробую другую ссылку.

----------


## inna

> Инна, у меня большой обьем, ютуб столько не принял, пыталась несколько раз.


Таня разрежте видео на куски, и вставляйте на ютуб.Могу по личке скинуть програмку для резки,такую лёгкую что разберуться даже дети наверно :Ad:

----------


## inna

> Мне вообще ничего не пишет. Пустое бело поле,потом появляется медиаплеер.Тоже пустой.
> Может мне установить чего надо. Сейчас попробую другую ссылку.


Татьяна а какой у вас медиаплеер установлен?

----------


## Немка

> У кого-нибудь видео просматривается?


Да....посматривается замечатнльно!

----------


## Крыска

Инна вот подозреваю что не тот.А где посмотреть какой у меня? Я углубилась в комп и че то там про рар мне пишет.

----------


## Крыска

А...одна я убогая... :0317:  :0317:  :0317:

----------


## inna

> Инна вот подозреваю что не тот.А где посмотреть какой у меня? Я углубилась в комп и че то там про рар мне пишет.


Вы видео просматриваете? вот на каком медиаплеере это обычно бывает? Есть виндоуский windows media pleyar,так он не всё открывает.А рар это тоже программа,но она так же открывает ролики через ВАШИ УСтановленные плееры..Блин,не могу объяснить наверно чётко))

----------


## Sergey

> Могу по личке скинуть програмку для резки,такую лёгкую что разберуться даже дети наверно


Чего это в личку?  :0199:  Нас тут таких много. :Ah:

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> вот на каком медиаплеере это обычно бывает? Есть виндоуский windows media pleyar,так он не всё открывает.


у меня он как раз открывает. Обновить просто надо.

----------


## inna

> Чего это в личку?  Нас тут таких много.


Ну сорри тогда,прога называеться solveig mm avi trimmer,она бесплатная,на любом поисковике поищите.У меня русская версия,там вообще не чего сложного нету :Ad:

----------


## inna

> у меня он как раз открывает. Обновить просто надо.


Возможно,но эта прога всё равно не все кодаки читает,давно им уже не пользуюсь.Много других удобных программ

----------


## Tatjana

Ну, изменился Карлос-то? :Af:

----------


## Крыска

Не знаю,что именно помогло,но заработало!!!! :Ag:

----------


## Алена

> Ну, изменился Карлос-то?


 Изменился, изменился  :Ag: ...Нет уже истерик, уже способен концентрироваться, да и с тобой у него контакт замечательный...Вот только все никак не пойму, как тебе удается держать в руках поводок и апорт, в зубах -мячик, да еще при этом голосом корректировать  :Ag: ...

----------


## aria

> Ну, изменился Карлос-то?


*Tatjana*, очень изменился! Стал намного спокойнее, уверенней, научился контролировать (если так можно сказать) свои эмоции - вооон, поплямкивание от возбуждения выдаёт! :Ag:  Ваши занятия можно считать хрестоматийными: за урок получается добиваться положительных результатов и ставить навык!  :Ay:

----------


## Clair

Не получается ролик ни скачать, ни открыть...

Not Found
The requested URL /roliki/karlos2.wmv was not found on this server.
Apache/2.0.61/DataZone SP 2.0 (Unix) Server at www.canis.ee Port 80

Ерунда какая-то. :(

----------


## aria

> Не получается ролик ни скачать, ни открыть...



А я, если честно, то всегда ролик сразу закачиваю: прямо ссылку переношу в менеджер закачек, а потом только смотрю!
А так у меня тоже никогда не открывается! :Ab:

----------


## Sergey

> Ерунда какая-то.


Аналогично. :Ac:

----------


## Алена

В журнале SV появилось продолжение ответов на вопросы читателей ответственного за дрессировку Гюнтера Дигеля. Подробнее >>>

----------


## Nata

спасибо :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Алена, спасибо! :Ax:

----------


## Irka

Алена, твой сайт просто кладезь информации !!! жалко нету смайликов (((

----------


## aria

*Tatjana*, мне удалось наконец-то получить запись Вашего семинара из Киева! То, над чем я просто лоб расшибла, теперь показалось таким понятным и доступным!!! Спасибо Вам огромное!!!! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> *Tatjana*, мне удалось наконец-то получить запись Вашего семинара из Киева! То, над чем я просто лоб расшибла, теперь показалось таким понятным и доступным!!! Спасибо Вам огромное!!!!


Всегда готова помочь, если есть возможность! :0221:

----------


## Alina

Татьяна, спасибо за видео! 
Карлос таки изменился, это точно. Это первое занятие с ним по удержанию предмета? 
В семинары включите, пожалуйста, курс по артикуляции с мячем во рту :-)))

Дмитрий, хороший у Вас семейный архив, правильный ;-) Можно еще чего-нибудь такого же интересного?

И сразу вопрос - у меня сука начала на подзыве и с аппортом обходить и садиться в ОП, хотя обходу я ее вообще не учила. Теперь вот она всеми силами стремится прорваться в ОП, хотя именно в ФП формировалась "зона комфорта", в ФП учились удержанию предмета и т.д. Т.е. в основное положение к собаке пока я все время вставала сама, ее перестраиваться не учила еще ни разу. И тут вот барышню перемкнуло... И что делать?

----------


## Sergey

Обычный глюк. Я бы поработал с короткой дистанции из посадки с поводком.

----------


## aria

*Tatjana*, можно вопрос?..
Просматриваю запись Вашего семинара в Киеве, и там есть небольшой ньюанс, который мне не очень понятен: при привлечении внимания во время движения рядом собаку одёргивают, одновременно делая поворот направо и тут же хвалят... Здорово работает!! А вот хвалят сразу же после рывка или дождавшись таки взгляда в глаза от собаки?.. Если после рывка-поворота собака не подняла глаз?.. Делают ещё рывок с поворотом, пока не будет концентрация на проводника?.. А хвалят?..
Хвалят - это как разрядка за одёргивание или за исправление ошибки (концентрацию)? :Aa: 
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

Хвалят сразу после рывка.

----------


## Nata

А меня вот сомнения посетили по поводу рывка в право :0213:  Не приведет ли это к теснению?

----------


## aria

> Хвалят сразу после рывка.


Спасибо большое!



> Невероятно, но факт, удается состояние покоя на добыче!!! Замечательный получился тренинг. Сразу же получилось упражнение : включил-выключил (это показывал П.Роде на своем семинаре). Уже во время выхода на площадку нет этого истеричного состояния. Упражнение на смену инстинкта вполне. Облаивание стало четче, постепенно уходит лай с заливанием. С хватками проблем нет. Пошли дальше. Включаю первое послушание для включения собаки в работу и управление фигурантом со стороны проводника ( фигурант, подойти). Все получилось и в конце нормальное состояние покоя на добыче.
> УРА!!! Все эти изменения думаю исходят из той работы, которую я проделываю во время послушания.


Вот интересно, как это:


> включил-выключил (это показывал П.Роде на своем семинаре).


Или может, об этом можно где-нибудь почитать?..

*Tatjana*, а вот Вы пишете, что изменения исходят от работы во время послушания. То есть, те упражнения на развитие социального инстинкта, поднятие мотивации могут влиять на защитный раздел?
Верно ли говорят, что "мотивация - она либо есть, либо её нет.." А если мы её поднимаем в послушании, то значит ли это, что она автоматически может быть лучше и в других разделах, в частности, в защитном?
А если допустить, что каждая собака при рождении - зверь и имеет определённый набор мотивации, но только в силу обстоятельств (воспитание, поведение хозяина) она могла погаснуть или некорректно раскрыться..? И если мы её "разбудим", то могут ли "заработать" и другие рычаги, необходимые для построения работы в других разделах? Если точнее, если собака намного лучше держит концентрацию в послушании, то в защитном разделе у неё может быть выше концентрация для работы с фигурантом? (я имею в виду по продолжительности...)
Извините, если написала коряво... Очень хотела, чтобы получилось выразить это в сообщении...

----------


## Vesle_Anne

*Tatjana*, а где можно диск с вашим семинаром раздобыть?  Если не секрет.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> А меня вот сомнения посетили по поводу рывка в право Не приведет ли это к теснению?


Нет, не приведет. Сомнения у Вас от того, что вы не видели, как выглядит этот рывок. Это просто подсказка собаке и не более.

----------


## Nata

Почему не видела? :Ab:  Видела на семинаре с Миа :Ad:  Просто мне кажется, если это делать с собакой у которой и так выползание и теснение, то возможно этот рывок еще более усугубит ситуацию.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Просто мне кажется, если это делать с собакой у которой и так выползание и теснение, то возможно этот рывок еще более усугубит ситуацию.


Так и не нужно делать этот рывок с такой собакой. Он нужен для собаки, которая, наоборот, не внимательна, двигается не плотно, отстает.

----------


## Sergey

> Просто мне кажется, если это делать с собакой у которой и так выползание и теснение


Миа очень хорошо показывала как с этим бороться. Помните неожиданную остановку и коррекцию руками в правильное ОП? Кстати, классно работает, я про строгий ошейник забыл.

----------


## Nata

Ну теснящая - не равно внимательная :Ad:  А отстающую собу наверно вообще дергать не стоит :Ac:  (надо мотивацию поднимать)

----------


## Nata

Вот например, есть соба, котороая может теснить в какой-то момент, а может идти не плотно :Ac:  и что делать? вроде и дернуть надо, но это усугубляет ее некорректное положение :Ac:  Просто мне кажется проблема теснения - это желания смотреть собаки в глаза. Вот, например, среди овчарок не теснящих почьти нет, а малинуа полно - только лишь потому (могу ошибаться), что в отличии от овчарки ей для того, чтобы посмотреть в глаза не надо поворачивать голову (повернутая голова - сразу теснение)

----------


## aria

> Просто мне кажется, если это делать с собакой у которой и так выползание и теснение, то возможно этот рывок еще более усугубит ситуацию.





> Так и не нужно делать этот рывок с такой собакой. Он нужен для собаки, которая, наоборот, не внимательна, двигается не плотно, отстает.


Тогда можно, думаю, попробовать частую смену движения и частые внезапные остановки с коррекцией руками, как Татьяна предлагает в своём обучении... :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот, например, среди овчарок не теснящих почти нет, а малинуа полно - только лишь потому (могу ошибаться), что в отличии от овчарки ей для того, чтобы посмотреть в глаза не надо поворачивать голову (повернутая голова - сразу теснение)


Так и есть. Забудьте про глаза. Я больше не учу движению рядом с контактом в глаза. Это все ошибочно и приводит к забеганию вперед. :Ab:  И не только я пришла к такому выводу...

----------


## Sergey

> Я больше не учу движению рядом с контактом в глаза. Это все ошибочно и приводит к забеганию вперед


Можно попасть на "отсутствие концентрации" у некоторых судей...

----------


## inna

> Так и есть. Забудьте про глаза. Я больше не учу движению рядом с контактом в глаза. Это все ошибочно и приводит к забеганию вперед. И не только я пришла к такому выводу...


Есть такая фишка,Греська тоже на пол корпуса вперёд выдвигаеться.И как учить без глаз? Не теряя концентрации при этом...

----------


## Olga Zhukova

Татьяна, здравствуйте. Меня зовут Ольга, читаю ваш форум последние несколько дней (точнее - суток  :Ab: ) - в голове очень много новой инфы, появляются  вопросы. Ой, да, немножко о нас: собаке (Н.О, кобель, шоу) 3 года, ОКД, ЗКС. Добычник-апортировщик и вообще умница. Я - просто хозяйка собаки. Незаметно для себя, но не без помощи сотоварищей втянулась в IPO, теперь хочется заниматься этой дисциплиной - для души - нравится. Только-только начали, сейчас в стадии выработки концентрации у собаки.  Проделываем все те упражнения, которые вы перечислили и проиллюстрировали фотками. Вот что  мне не нравится у нас: на стадии хватки и борьбы за добычу, когда пес чувствует, что вот сейчас уже я его потихоньку подтяну поводком чтобы принять позу доверия - он начинает бороться со мной совсем остервенело и уперто. (Раньше, до того, как я стала работать по Вашей методике и забирала сразу после борьбы предмет командой "дай" - в ответ получала рычанье зачастую, в основном на дрессплощадке). Потом, в позе доверия собака успокаивается (это мне так кажется), стоит спокойно, дышит. Как только я начинаю вставать перед ним и заставлять его сесть (спокойно твердо повторяю команду "сидеть" - она бытовая) - он начинает жутко жевать мяч (если работаем с мышью - жует меньше, на мяче же просто повернут) и жует его пока его не отдаст. Но отдает по команде, но напоследок жевнув его изо всех сил пару-тройку раз.  Собственно, вот. Что здесь делать? Или пока просто так и продолжать тренироваться и он постепенно перестанет жевать его или все таки что-то менять в действиях?

----------


## Sergey

> Есть такая фишка,Греська тоже на пол корпуса вперёд выдвигаеться


Если все поощрение из левой руки и выброс мяча влево-назад - собаке незачем выдвигаться. Сейчас все так делают.

----------


## Nata

> Если все поощрение из левой руки и выброс мяча влево-назад - собаке незачем выдвигаться. Сейчас все так делают.


к сожалению это не помогает :Ac:

----------


## Sergey

Да помогает, может не всегда быстро. Если держать мяч на виду у левого плеча, куда бежать? Можно пошагово, как с щенком вначале обучения.

----------


## Nata

> Да помогает, может не всегда быстро. Если держать мяч на виду у левого плеча, куда бежать? Можно пошагово, как с щенком вначале обучения.


 я пробовала так с одной собакой, все делали правильно, но соба все равно теснит :Ac:  помогли рывки поводка под животом :Ap:

----------


## Nata

собака поэтому и не теснит, потому что не смотрит в глаза, а смотрит на мяч

----------


## Tatjana

*Olga Zhukova*
Очень трудно тут в инете рассказать и обьяснить как и что надо делать, чтобы собака не жевала мяч, чтобы доверяла проводнику, чтобы уровень концентрации всегда был высоким и т.д.
Одно Вам скажу абсолютно точно, все описанные Вами проблемы решаемы, но не по инету. И за один семинар я тоже их решить не смогу.



> Проделываем все те упражнения, которые вы перечислили и проиллюстрировали фотками. Вот что мне не нравится у нас: на стадии хватки и борьбы за добычу, когда пес чувствует, что вот сейчас уже я его потихоньку подтяну поводком чтобы принять позу доверия - он начинает бороться со мной совсем остервенело и уперто. (Раньше, до того, как я стала работать по Вашей методике и забирала сразу после борьбы предмет командой "дай" - в ответ получала рычанье зачастую, в основном на дрессплощадке).


Вы должны следовать двум правилам: 1. если Вы физически обездвиживаете собаку, то руки должны быть очень сильными и властными, 2. менять ситуации, чтобы собака точно не знала что за чем следует.
Перед позой доверия надо сначала отдать предмет собаке, похвалить, порадоваться ее победе, пусть она немного побегает с мячом. Вообще эта поза очень хорошо показывает отношения с собакой. 
Судя по тому, что раньше собака рычала, у Вас не все было верно построено в отношении социального воспитания.



> Как только я начинаю вставать перед ним и заставлять его сесть (спокойно твердо повторяю команду "сидеть" - она бытовая) - он начинает жутко жевать мяч (если работаем с мышью - жует меньше, на мяче же просто повернут) и жует его пока его не отдаст.


Все зависит от Вас. Используйте натяжение веревки. Не ослаблять вплоть до отпуска.

А Вы видео с Карлосом посмотрели? Как я добиваюсь спокойного удержания мяча?

----------


## Olga Zhukova

Спасибо за ответ! Буду пробовать сегодня. Да, видео смотрела, но к сожалению, успела только пока по диагонали одним глазом на работе  - скачаю себе на домашний ком, посмотрю подробно. Да, собакой раньше были конфликты - от неумелых мои действий, от спешки, когда проходили ОКД. Он тогда просто зажимался. Рычал он только в момент требования отдать мяч или рукав (последний раз - неделю назад на площадке). Ни в каких других ситуациях не рычит. 
Я буду пробовать делать так как Вы пишете, смотреть, буду еще спрашивать и много спрашивать...

----------


## Olga Zhukova

Физически обездвижить собаку в конце борьбы точно не смогу - разница в весе невелика у нас и да и сил у него побольше будет. Так что буду пробовать второй путь - не давать понять, что за чем сейчас будет.

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> Потом, в позе доверия собака успокаивается (это мне так кажется), стоит спокойно, дышит. Как только я начинаю вставать перед ним и заставлять его сесть (спокойно твердо повторяю команду "сидеть" - она бытовая) - он начинает жутко жевать мяч (если работаем с мышью - жует меньше, на мяче же просто повернут) и жует его пока его не отдаст.


Моя тоже жует. Она вообще жевастик  :Ag:  как раз поза доверия, когда я её стала пробовать, помогает избавиться от жевания. Я заметила, моя тем сильнее жует, чем больше возбуждена. Поза доверия ее успокаивает  :Ab:  вот так у нас получилось. 




> 1. если Вы физически обездвиживаете собаку, то руки должны быть очень сильными и властными,


а вот ввы на видео собаку гладите в позе доверия, а если я её просто, скажем так, обнимаю? Просто мне так удобнее. Извините, конечно за глупости, просто так вроде все понятно, а как доходит до практики, сразу тупые вопросы возникают  :Ag:

----------


## Sergey

> я пробовала так с одной собакой, все делали правильно, но соба все равно теснит помогли рывки поводка под животом


Тоже хороший способ, просто не все такие методы уважают. :Ag: 
Пусть себе на мяч смотрит, потом на глаза переключится, но ведь не теснит. Что хуже, "не в глаза" или некорректное движение и за ним некорректное ОП, посадка, укладка, стойка? Вернее, что дороже?

----------


## Tatjana

> Можно попасть на "отсутствие концентрации" у некоторых судей...


Сергей, концентрация обязательна, но она может выражаться и не обязательно конкретным контактом в глаза. Пока идет построение фундамента и продолжение социального воспитания, там очень много "глаз". Но когда идет отработка технических упражнений, там обязательна корректность. Собаку ориентируют на определенную точку ее взгляда, там где положение корпуса будет корректным. 
Кстати,  мне не импонирует такие движения, когда у собаки задрана голова..., немного похоже на цирковое выступление. У малиняк это очень часто можно наблюдать на крупных чемпионатах. И это не значит, что они более сконцентрированы. Мне кажется, что во всем должна быть мера.
Судья должен оценивать состояние собаки, а не взгляд в определенную точку. Ведь правда? :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Я заметила, моя тем сильнее жует, чем больше возбуждена.


Совершенно верно! Искусство в управлении собакой - умение менять ее состояния! Именно это и позволяет добиться хорошего управления.

----------


## Tatjana

> а вот ввы на видео собаку гладите в позе доверия, а если я её просто, скажем так, обнимаю? Просто мне так удобнее. Извините, конечно за глупости, просто так вроде все понятно, а как доходит до практики, сразу тупые вопросы возникают


Ну, что Вы! Совсем не глупости... Я не вижу со стороны Вашей работы, поэтому мне сложно подсказать. Важный элемент не обнимание собаки, а обездвиживание ее в доверительном состоянии. И подчеркивая свою власть и дружелюбность в этом состоянии, я стараюсь еще и погладить.

----------


## Tatjana

> И сразу вопрос - у меня сука начала на подзыве и с аппортом обходить и садиться в ОП, хотя обходу я ее вообще не учила. Теперь вот она всеми силами стремится прорваться в ОП, хотя именно в ФП формировалась "зона комфорта", в ФП учились удержанию предмета и т.д. Т.е. в основное положение к собаке пока я все время вставала сама, ее перестраиваться не учила еще ни разу. И тут вот барышню перемкнуло... И что делать?


Ну я не особо акцептирую собаке, что ФП - это зона комфорта. Она должна быть в ФП и все. Если её внутреннее состояние: горит в работе!, то собака легко принимает ФП. Кстати, принудительное( а иначе никак) удержание предмета несколько портят ФП. 
Я бы Вам посоветовала таким образом строить занятия, чтобы собака не знала последовательности упражнений. И реже из ФП переводить в ОП. Заканчивайте упражнение в ФП. А можно вдруг дать и команду "лежать". :Ad:

----------


## Sergey

> Сергей, концентрация обязательна, но она может выражаться и не обязательно конкретным контактом в глаза. Пока идет построение фундамента и продолжение социального воспитания, там очень много "глаз". Но когда идет отработка технических упражнений, там обязательна корректность. Собаку ориентируют на определенную точку ее взгляда, там где положение корпуса будет корректным. 
> Кстати,  мне не импонирует такие движения, когда у собаки задрана голова..., немного похоже на цирковое выступление. У малиняк это очень часто можно наблюдать на крупных чемпионатах. И это не значит, что они более сконцентрированы. Мне кажется, что во всем должна быть мера.
> Судья должен оценивать состояние собаки, а не взгляд в определенную точку. Ведь правда?


Конечно правда, и в Правилах не написано про взгляд, но в массе судьи этого требуют и мы работаем под эти требования, нам же баллы нужны, чего тогда весь мир возится с концентрацией.  :0317:  Многие собаки на первых двух-трех шагах отводят взгляд, мы можем на этом потерять? Можем. И боремся с естественным желанием посмотреть себе под ноги. Мне тоже не нравится голова в небо, неестественно это. Но кто-то первый это сделал, судьи стали говорить -ах! и люди на это повелись. Завтра поменяются приоритеты в судействе, как, например, с задним конвоем, и как миленькие перестроимся за ними. И забудем все свои логические умозаключения, сразу другие придумаем. :Ag:  Таня, ты же сама судишь и прекрасно знаешь, кто там кому должен. :Ap: 
Про отдельные судейские "бзики" говорить не будем, там точно не угодишь. :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Конечно правда, и в Правилах не написано про взгляд, но в массе судьи этого требуют и мы работаем под эти требования, нам же баллы нужны, чего тогда весь мир возится с концентрацией.  Многие собаки на первых двух-трех шагах отводят взгляд, мы можем на этом потерять?


Сергей, погоди, мне кажется ты меня не понял. С чего ты взял, что собака должна отводить взгляд??? Если она постоянно в концентрации? 
Просто ориентировать ее надо в движении и ОП, не прямо в глаза. Кому-то такая позиция удобна, кому-то нет. 
Я сейчас повсеместно исправляю эти свои ошибки. Постоянно корректируем собак, которые пялются в глаза, как ненормальные. Потому что значение глаз воспринимают куда сильнее, чем корректность ОП.
Если собака идет корректно, то очень часто кажется, что взгляд направлен в глаза, но на самом деле нет. Это область где-то между плечом и шеей проводника.
Катя Вилкова вообще мне задала вопрос, на какую точку я Квая ориентировала? Вот досада, что я до этого понимания дошла только сейчас, а когда начала исправлять Квая год назад, то не додумалась еще до точки. Теперь вообще все очень трудно. Исправлять дважды. Надо было сразу учить его иначе. Когда я в Питере работала с Роде - движения были идеальны! И знаешь что говорят немцы? Они говорят: собаку надо чувствовать сердцем! Вот там точно было такое состояние, я чувствовала сердцем, как Квай великолепно шел рядом. Я не видела его глаз, и даже головы. Я должна была смотреть прямо. :Ab:  И он моих глаз тоже не видел.

----------


## aria

Думаю, что просто многие зацикливаются на оболочке, забывая о внутреннем: при концентрации, той, которая необходима при выполнении упражнений с человеком, той, на которую указывают судьи в нормативах, взгляд в глаза в большинстве случаев появляется автоматически! Это и есть тот фундамент, который объясняет Татьяна: социальный инстинкт! Именно он движет выполнением любых упражнений во всех разделах, это и есть то, что отличает ИПО от, скажем, ОКД - когда собака имеет мотивацию с подачи человека!
Если я надеваю своей собаке строгач, то она тоже автоматически задирает голову, может даже смотреть мне в глаза,... взглядывать иногда чаще..., но это не то... Мы обманываем сами себя, норматив, судей, собаку, нарушаем саму концепцию обучения - то есть просто создаём мишуру. Совсем другое дело, когда через социальный инстинкт мы управляем собакой настолько, что она смотрит в глаза не по принуждению!..
По-моему, эти положения должны быть понятны сейчас всем спортсменам.. 
Обращать внимания на то, в какую сторону повёрнут "клюв" у собаки, мне кажется, не очень грамотно... У разных пород разное счтроение и возможности: в первую очередь должен учитываться тот... фокус собаки, независимо от породы и конституции, с которым она выполняет упражнение для человека! Ведь это имеет в виду норматив?..

----------


## Tatjana

*aria*, Вы очень верно все написали. Полностью поддерживаю Ваше мнение! :Ax:

----------


## aria

> *aria*, Вы очень верно все написали. Полностью поддерживаю Ваше мнение!


Это Вам огромное спасибо!.. :Ax:  Это и есть тот "ключик", который "работает"!
То, что Вы развиваете, это несомненно, должно стать основополагающей в современной дрессировке!.. Нужно просто верить, что скоро это будут понимать все спортсмены!

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> Совершенно верно! Искусство в управлении собакой - умение менять ее состояния! Именно это и позволяет добиться хорошего управления.


я только сейчас начинаю это осознавать в полной мере, хотя собаке уже полтора года. Впрочем, лучше поздно чем никогда. 




> это и есть то, что отличает ИПО от, скажем, ОКД - когда собака имеет мотивацию с подачи человека!


нет, ну почему же. Мы вот как раз ОКДэшники. Однако у меня собака сильно возбудимая, и если она что-то делает, оно поглощена этим без остатка. Т.е. нам без концентрации на мне никуда - она не будет работать. А концентрации без мотивации не бывает  :Ag:   После того как я стала пробовать некоторые приемы, описанные здесь, я вижу как собака внутренне меняется. Она, даже не знаю как сказать, повзрослела что ли. Возбуждение больше не зашкаливает, хотя оно по прежнему высоко (холерик всегда будет холериком), но она (ттт) учится контролировать свои эмоции. Это очень хорошо. Потому что мы и раньше работали с концентрацией - на мяч, на лакомство - но это слабо помогало. Она концентрировалась охотно, но возбуждение только нарастало. Сейчас же она может уже сама переходить в спокойное сосредоточенное состояние, в котором она может думать.  :0433:  
За последний месяц (когда я стала пробовать позу доверия и т.д.) у нас прогресс в несколько раз больше (ттт), чем за предыдущие полгода. При этом наверняка я что-то делаю неправильно и можно было добиться большего. В общем, спасибо огромное!

----------


## aria

> нет, ну почему же. Мы вот как раз ОКДэшники. Однако у меня собака сильно возбудимая, и если она что-то делает, оно поглощена этим без остатка. Т.е. нам без концентрации на мне никуда - она не будет работать. А концентрации без мотивации не бывает.  После того как я стала пробовать некоторые приемы, описанные здесь, я вижу как собака внутренне меняется. Она, даже не знаю как сказать, повзрослела что ли. Возбуждение больше не зашкаливает, хотя оно по прежнему высоко (холерик всегда будет холериком), но она (ттт) учится контролировать свои эмоции. Это очень хорошо. Потому что мы и раньше работали с концентрацией - на мяч, на лакомство - но это слабо помогало. Она концентрировалась охотно, но возбуждение только нарастало. Сейчас же она может уже сама переходить в спокойное сосредоточенное состояние, в котором она может думать.  
> За последний месяц (когда я стала пробовать позу доверия и т.д.) у нас прогресс в несколько раз больше (ттт), чем за предыдущие полгода. При этом наверняка я что-то делаю неправильно и можно было добиться большего. В общем, спасибо огромное!


Ну и здорово, что у вас с собакой такой качественный уровень! :Ay: 
Я имела в виду, наверное, тот, старый норматив ОКД, который был ещё при Советском Союзе и "конвейерных" дрессировщиков... Нужно сказать, что в нашем месте ещё ничего не поменялось с тех пор.. :Ah:  никто не "заглядывает внутрь" собаки, а просто и непринуждённо, если что, дёргает за парфорс. Или же просто никто не обращает внимания на постоянные собачкины отвлечения: верчение головой в разные стороны во время выполнения команд - а что, села и хорошо! Или на отсутствие драйва, на вялый подход, на повторные команды, на замедленное выполнение... Ведь в нормативе ОКД не прописано качество выполнения...
Вот видите, всё большее количество дрессировщиков понимают, что без этой самой концентрации-фокуса в отношениях _человек-собака-деятельность_ ну просто никуда!.. :Ad:

----------


## Sergey

> от, скажем, ОКД


aria, не суди о том, чего не видела и не знаешь. Ты не сдавала ОКД на первую степень во времена ДОСААФ и не знаешь "конвейерных дрессировщиков". Интернета ты начиталась много. Раз там все так просто - приезжай и выиграй.
Татьяна, может и недопонял. По мне, так концентрация нужна для того, чтобы собака не пропустила дальнейшее действие или команду, а не ради собственно пялиться в глаза. Контакта все равно нет, проводник вперед смотрит. Если смотрит в глаза, но идет боком, тут и говорить не о чем, отсюда и теснение и некорректность.

----------


## aria

> aria, не суди о том, чего не видела и не знаешь. Ты не сдавала ОКД на первую степень во времена ДОСААФ и не знаешь "конвейерных дрессировщиков". Интернета ты начиталась много. Раз там все так просто - приезжай и выиграй.


Сергей! :Ag:  Откуда такие сведения?!.. Сдавала!  :0217:  В 1986 году в Благовещенске!
А вот у нас тут, в Сумах, не сдавала!.. 
Сказать честно, почему?..  :Al:  ...Сбежала!.. От муштры, нудной рутины, от обязательного строгача безо всяких причин, и ещё от того, что собачечке моей было там ужасно плохо!  :Ak:  Доберману скучно выполнять 20 раз одни и те же упражнения простой рутиной! Никто даже не задумывается о том, что собаке может быть интересно выполнять упражнения! Только - ДОЛЖНА!

----------


## aria

А интернет - штука хорошая! Иной раз смотришь и понимаешь, где разница между хорошей дрессировкой и плохой! Какгрится, "растёшь" сразу! Начинаешь отличать, где обсуждают, как собачка (роттик  :Ap: ) с дивана упала или к.к..шек наелась (ай-ай-ай!), а где люди обсуждают и что-то более продвинутое! Может, даже можно поделиться чем-то - ведь "интернета-то начиталась"!.. :Ad:

----------


## aria

> Интернета ты начиталась много.


 Нее... Просто поражают такие фразы, особенно от тех, кто на всех форумах успевает!.. :Aa:  А как же ресурсы?.. В интернете и такое есть! Не только форумы!

----------


## Sergey

А в реальной жизни есть тренеры, фигуранты,семинары, разные площадки, совместные тренинги...

----------


## Tatjana

Ну, поговорили о преимуществах и недостатках, давайте вернемся к Карлосу.
В связи с подготовкой и поездкой на ЧМ во Францию, Карлос почти месяц не тренировался.
Итак:
*25.03.09  7-я тренировка по защите*,начало занятия с "включил-выключил", упражнение на смену инстинкта, близкое облаивание. Все более-менее. Лает балбес на рукав... особо переделывать стараться не буду, посмотрю что будет происходить через несколько занятий. Попробывали команду "дай". По непонятным мне причинам собака довольно чисто отпускает :Ai:  (финны говорили, что тренинга в защите у них практически не было). 
*1.04.09  8-я тренировка по защите*, смена инстинктов, близкое облаивание, пока постоянная помощь через парфорс, захлебывается в облаивании, состояние на добыче понижает активность облаивания, отпуски довольно чистые.  
*2.04.09  9-я тренировка по защите*. Смена фигуранта, близкое облаивание. На хватках не спокоен. После отпуска, если фаза охраны длится более 5 сек, пробует теснить фигуранта. Упражнения через послушание для собирания и выброса энергии. Все выглядит более-менее. Получается какое-то канализирование на добыче.
После этих трех тренировок принимаю решение вернуться назад в обучении. Мне не нравиться, что облаивание иногда начинает затухать. Слишком мы форсировали события.
*16-я тренировка по послушанию* состоялась до отьезда во Францию и я уже толком ничего не помню. Помню, что работала с укладками из движения. Пришлось использовать механнику руками. Удержание предмета в ФП, отход на пару шагов назад и подзыв. Все нормально, чуть грызет предмет, но нужно время и все-равно полностью не уберу.
*28.03.09 17-я тренировка по послушанию.* *О ЧУДО!!!* Это был наверное не Карлос... :Ag:  Он вообще не пищит! Все на ура. Мяч отдает довольно быстро. Еще не так хорошо с левым поворотом, надо помогать. Из ФП переход в ОП через обход проводника закрепился! Карлос перестал ошибаться. Укладки из движения корректная (раньше ложился несколько косо) и довольно быстрая. Попробывала удержание предмета и отход до 10 шагов с подзывом. Пробежка с предметом переключает Карлоса на инстинкт и в ФП поджевывает. В работе испытываю удовольствие. Все получается, Карлос просто душка! :Aa: 
*31.03.09 18-я тренировка по послушанию* Все теже самые упражнения. Не путает сидеть и лежать, не тормозит перед подачей команды из движения, переход в ОП не путает. С полной корректностью в ОП еще надо работать, постоянно контролировать его положение.
Попробывала поднос предмета с гладкой поверхности. Чуть проблема с неспокойным поведением после выброса гантели, надо еще помогать. При подносе предмета, движение с аппортировочным предметом поднимает инстинкт. Жевание чуть усилилось. Опять сделала простые подносы с 10 шагов из удержания предмета. И снова с выбросом. 2-ой раз было намного чище. Все очень хорошо, я счастлива! :Ab: 
*1.04.09 - 1-я тренировка по следу.* Ааааааааааааааааааааааа... это жесть..., у него отвратительный след и никакого таланта. Совершеннейший болван. Пищевая мотивация слабая. Проложила след на 25 метров, в каждом шаге сосиска или вареное мясо. Травяное поле со старой прилипшей к поверхности травой. Ветер со стороны спины. Перед флажком лишнее возбуждение. Мясо даже собирать не стал..., сосиски сьел. В конце оставила коробку с едой. Карлос в поле есть не стал. О как! Ну хорошо, сегодня он есть больше не получит...
*2.04.09 - 2-я тренировка по следу.* теже 25-30 метров след. Почти в каждом следе сосиска. (Надо менять это травяное поле на пашню, но пока поблизости ничего не нашла). Перед пуском мог быть спокойнее, занюхивание контрольной точки не выражено. Никакой сосредоточенности не вижу. Дала ему по уху от бессилия что-то сделать. Заодно посмотрела, что он будет делать, если почувствует, что я не довольна. А он ничего не стал делать, Карлос вообще остановился. Пришлось направлять его рукой. Ладно, будем работать. В конце следа была его дневная пайка. Сьел.
Теперь мои действия: прежде чем начинать учить следу и формировать отношение к работе, надо повысить пищевую мотивацию. Решено на 1/3 сократить дневную норму. Посмотрим, что он будет делать через несколько дней.

----------


## aria

> А в реальной жизни есть тренеры, фигуранты,семинары, разные площадки, совместные тренинги...


Это я знаю!.. Есть!.. :Ad:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Думаю, что просто многие зацикливаются на оболочке, забывая о внутреннем: при концентрации, той, которая необходима при выполнении упражнений с человеком, той, на которую указывают судьи в нормативах, взгляд в глаза в большинстве случаев появляется автоматически! Это и есть тот фундамент, который объясняет Татьяна: социальный инстинкт! Именно он движет выполнением любых упражнений во всех разделах, это и есть то, что отличает ИПО от, скажем, ОКД - когда собака имеет мотивацию с подачи человека!
> Если я надеваю своей собаке строгач, то она тоже автоматически задирает голову, может даже смотреть мне в глаза,... взглядывать иногда чаще..., но это не то... Мы обманываем сами себя, норматив, судей, собаку, нарушаем саму концепцию обучения - то есть просто создаём мишуру. Совсем другое дело, когда через социальный инстинкт мы управляем собакой настолько, что она смотрит в глаза не по принуждению!..
> По-моему, эти положения должны быть понятны сейчас всем спортсменам.. 
> Обращать внимания на то, в какую сторону повёрнут "клюв" у собаки, мне кажется, не очень грамотно... У разных пород разное счтроение и возможности: в первую очередь должен учитываться тот... фокус собаки, независимо от породы и конституции, с которым она выполняет упражнение для человека! Ведь это имеет в виду норматив?..


 в мае в питер приезжал томми,забыл его фамилию, он делал упор на то, как собака держит уши. вертикальный постав ушей
говорит о готовности собаки к работе(лошадники называют это сбором),естественно собака и смотрит на проводника,заглядывание в глаза-не самоцель.

----------


## aria

> в мае в питер приезжал томми,забыл его фамилию, он делал упор на то, как собака держит уши. вертикальный постав ушей
> говорит о готовности собаки к работе(лошадники называют это сбором),естественно собака и смотрит на проводника,заглядывание в глаза-не самоцель.


Ванхала!
Да, точно! Да только с лошадью Вы общаетесь через её спину и свою... нижнюю часть спины - она Вам в лицо не заглядывает, уздечка не даёт!
А на собаке Вы сверху не сидите! 
И действительно: не самоцель, а производная! Потому как и положение, и физическое строение у собаки не такое, как у лошади! И отношения у человека с собакой в дрессировке другое! А сбор у собаки должен быть обязательно: это называется фокусом! Или концентрацией!
Вряд ли сфокусированная собака будет "собираться" в себя, как лошадь! Все команды выполняются через мотивацию, которую человек создаёт! И именно это и называется управлением или дрессировкой! :Ab:  (что и оценивается в результате...)

----------


## Nubira

> Вряд ли сфокусированная собака будет "собираться" в себя, как лошадь! Все команды выполняются через мотивацию, которую человек создаёт! И именно это и называется управлением или дрессировкой! (что и оценивается в результате...)


Команды выполняются через социальный инстинкт, если строить дрессировку только через добычную мотивацию - то без добычи собака просто не будет работать на соревнованиях...и конечно при работе ее нервная система должна быть "сжата", максимально собрана. Имхо.  :Ab:

----------


## aria

> Команды выполняются через социальный инстинкт, если строить дрессировку только через добычную мотивацию - то без добычи собака просто не будет работать на соревнованиях...и конечно при работе ее нервная система должна быть "сжата", максимально собрана. Имхо.


 :Ay:  :Ax:  Я тоже это и имела в виду!

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE=aria;1401]Ванхала!
Да, точно! Да только с лошадью Вы общаетесь через её спину и свою... нижнюю часть спины - она Вам в лицо не заглядывает, уздечка не даёт!
А на собаке Вы сверху не сидите! 
И действительно: не самоцель, а производная! Потому как и положение, и физическое строение у собаки не такое, как у лошади! И отношения у человека с собакой в дрессировке другое! А сбор у собаки должен быть обязательно: это называется фокусом! Или концентрацией!
[QUOTE]


> Вряд ли сфокусированная собака будет "собираться" в себя, как лошадь! Все команды выполняются через мотивацию, которую человек создаёт! И именно это и называется управлением или дрессировкой! (что и оценивается в результате...)


спасибо,теперь я знаю разницу между собакой и лошадью-это шутка.я говорил о том,что вертикально поставленные уши показывают,что собака готова к выполнению команды.

----------


## чернощеков александр

Если я надеваю своей собаке строгач, то она тоже автоматически задирает голову, может даже смотреть мне в глаза,... взглядывать иногда чаще..., но это не то... Мы обманываем сами себя, норматив, судей, собаку, нарушаем саму концепцию обучения - то есть просто создаём мишуру. Совсем другое дело, когда через социальный инстинкт мы управляем собакой настолько, что она смотрит в глаза не по принуждению!..
я думаю,что дело не во взгляде,а в том,как собака ставит уши,что говорит о ее готовности к работе. и тогда в строгаче нет необходимости, строгач на собаке говорит о том, что у вас разные интересы,тебе нужно,чтобы она что-то сделала,а ей это совсем не важно,у вас совершенно разные понятия о системе ценностей,ребенку нужна конфета, а мне-чтобы он сначала вымыл руки. наверное, главное-чтобы у вас были общие интересы.

----------


## aria

> как собака ставит уши,что говорит о ее готовности к работе. и тогда в строгаче нет необходимости, строгач на собаке говорит о том, что у вас разные интересы,тебе нужно,чтобы она что-то сделала,а ей это совсем не важно,у вас совершенно разные понятия о системе ценностей,ребенку нужна конфета, а мне-чтобы он сначала вымыл руки. наверное, главное-чтобы у вас были общие интересы.


Это правильно! Согласна! :Ab:

----------


## чернощеков александр

в сентябре в питере татьяна рассказывала об ее методике высыла вперед,я немного не понял, может,кто-нибудь разъяснит,если это так,как  я догадываюсь.я знаю,как это усовершенствовать.

----------


## Tatjana

*04.04.09 10-я тренировка по защите* Смена фигуранта. Начали подход с упражнения включил-выключил. В начальной фазе облаивания голос перевозбужденный. Но в послушание переходит довольно легко. Хватки плотные. Попробывали увеличить нагрузку для последующей канализации на добычу. Получилось лучше, чем на предыдущем занятии.
*05.04.09 19-я тренировка по послушанию* Техническая часть довольно чистая. На этой тренировке отрабатывались подносы предмета положенного на землю перед Карлосом. Хорошо получалось. Чуть жует при подходе. Но я это исправлять не стану, потому что главная причина - состояние перевозбуждения и давить при подходе не вижу смысла. С его уверенностью в упражнении придет и более стабильное удержание предмета. Попробывала прыжок через 90см барьер с подходом, получилось. :Ab:  Потом прыжок с подносом - тоже получилось.
*05.04.09 3-я тренировка по следу*  Карлосу урезана дневная норма питания в предыдущие дни. След проложен на короткой и мягкой прошлогодней траве (на газоне). Все теже 25 метров. Кусочек сосиски в каждом следе. Покормила в конце. на этот раз концентрация чуть лучше. Но ни в какое сравнение с Неди, которая тоже теперь на небольшой диете и нюхает так, что за версту слышно. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

> в сентябре в питере татьяна рассказывала об ее методике высыла вперед,я немного не понял, может,кто-нибудь разъяснит,если это так,как  я догадываюсь.я знаю,как это усовершенствовать.


Если Вы не поняли, то как будете усовершенствовать? :Ad:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Если Вы не поняли, то как будете усовершенствовать?


таня,здравствуй.опуская ненужные детали,расскажи еще раз,пожалуйста. что касается"я не понял",скажем так-не уверен,что понял все ньюансы, а от своего предложения я не отказываюсь,заранее спасибо.

----------


## чернощеков александр

```
Если я надеваю своей собаке строгач,
```

то 
прочитал вчера  в книге-если ты хочешь заставить кого-нибудь что-то сделать,нужно заставить захотеть его это сделать,это единственный способ. может это касается и дрессировки? про строгач там ничего не написано.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Если Вы не поняли, то как будете усовершенствовать?


я, кажется, вспомнил, в конце указанного паправления должен лежать предмет, собака знает об этом, но не видит, или я неправ?сели так,то она не будет ли не очень уверенно двигаться в указанном напавлении? :Ad:

----------


## Немка

> *04.04.09 10-я тренировка по защите* Смена фигуранта. Начали подход с упражнения включил-выключил.


Что подразумевает это упражнение?

----------


## Olga Zhukova

Таня, снова здравствуйте!  Мы сейчас отрабатываем концентрацию на мне (так как вы работаете с Карлосом). Вопросы такие: собака в ФП смотрит на меня внимательно и терпеливо, но не вожделенно (как это должно, наверное быть). Вопрос: это придет со временем или что то надо менять? Мячик отдает теперь по команде дай (после позы покровительства и усадки перед собой) но  перед отдачей весь как бы куксится - морду не поднимает, уши почти развешены. Да и садится передо мной очень медлено...тормозит... надо несколько раз дернуть.. прям видно в голове у него что то с чем то не стыкуется. Еще вопрос: он стал более-менее часто смотреть на меня на площадке при раздражителях (просто даже когда стоим на отдыхе) - без команды, сам. Так мне сказали на площадке это подкреплять какой нибудь дополнительной командой (смысл ее для него - чтобы смотрел в глаза, мол перед выступлением его так надо будет собрать). Мне кажется эта команда лишней...но как его подкрепить в этом случае? Сначала "браво, хорошо, умница" и подержать его внимание на себе, а потом "хоп" - у нас это сигнал к игре. Или сразу, встретившись с ним глазами, подержать его внимание на себе и дать команду "хоп".
Еще вопрос  -если мяч нужно забрать насовсем на данной прогулке - как?  Просто поднят ьза ошейник?
Еще вопрос - заметила, что после наших упражнений на нагрузку-расслабление-добыча, когда повторим несколько раз и я отпускаю его погулять - отдохнуть, он тут же (почти всегда) несется к первой попавшейся палочке и начинает ее грызть, таскать, играть... у меня такое ощущение что он "доразгружается" в этом..... хотя я каждый раз достаточно ему позволяю половить мяч и потом побороться за него... но вот этот доразгруз говорит о том, что я что то делаю не так. Что? Вообще, коненчо, понимаю, что не видя все это сложно что либо сказать...  но все таки.. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Вопросы такие: собака в ФП смотрит на меня внимательно и терпеливо, но не вожделенно (как это должно, наверное быть). Вопрос: это придет со временем или что то надо менять?


Здравствуйте Ольга! Я думаю, что вожделенного взгляда ждать нет смысла, достаточно, что внимательно.



> Еще вопрос: он стал более-менее часто смотреть на меня на площадке при раздражителях (просто даже когда стоим на отдыхе) - без команды, сам. Так мне сказали на площадке это подкреплять какой нибудь дополнительной командой (смысл ее для него - чтобы смотрел в глаза, мол перед выступлением его так надо будет собрать).Мне кажется эта команда лишней...но как его подкрепить в этом случае? Сначала "браво, хорошо, умница" и подержать его внимание на себе, а потом "хоп" - у нас это сигнал к игре. Или сразу, встретившись с ним глазами, подержать его внимание на себе и дать команду "хоп".


Мне кажется подкрепление во время отдыха - это уже лишнее. :Ab:  Похоже, что собака начала менять свое к Вам отношение в работе, которое надо не подкреплять, а формировать. :Ab: 



> Еще вопрос -если мяч нужно забрать насовсем на данной прогулке - как? Просто поднят ьза ошейник?


Я не совсем поняла, почему мяч на прогулке? А забирает вожак всё просто: забрал и всё тут.



> Еще вопрос - заметила, что после наших упражнений на нагрузку-расслабление-добыча, когда повторим несколько раз и я отпускаю его погулять - отдохнуть, он тут же (почти всегда) несется к первой попавшейся палочке и начинает ее грызть, таскать, играть... у меня такое ощущение что он "доразгружается" в этом..... хотя я каждый раз достаточно ему позволяю половить мяч и потом побороться за него... но вот этот доразгруз говорит о том, что я что то делаю не так. Что? Вообще, коненчо, понимаю, что не видя все это сложно что либо сказать... но все таки..


Я затрудняюсь ответить. Не видя, очень сложно. Можно насоветовать лишнее. Страшного ничего нет. В любом случае у него сохраняется желание к активным действиям и это хорошо! :Ab:

----------


## Olga Zhukova

> Я не совсем поняла, почему мяч на прогулке?


я имела в виду что во время занятий на прогулке. Т.е. после последнего упражнения (по моему усмотрению) на данной прогулке или перед продолжительным перерывом, перед тем как отпустить его в свободный полет, как правильно забирать мячик. Но теперь ясно и просто. Ну он теперь хоть не рычит. :Ab:

----------


## Olga Zhukova

А к каким упражнениям его еще можно потихоньку начать подводить сейчас? Как Вы с Карлосом - переход в ОП (т.е. мое перемещение относительно собаки, как в ролике)  и движения рядом? - Юджин  иногда  сам подхватывается бодро идти со мной и вышагивает рядом, повернув голову ко мне. Я говорю "фус", хвалю, потом "хоп" и игра с мячом. Правильно? Остановок из движения не делаем.

----------


## Tatjana

> А к каким упражнениям его еще можно потихоньку начать подводить сейчас? Как Вы с Карлосом - переход в ОП (т.е. мое перемещение относительно собаки, как в ролике)  и движения рядом? - Юджин  иногда  сам подхватывается бодро идти со мной и вышагивает рядом, повернув голову ко мне. Я говорю "фус", хвалю, потом "хоп" и игра с мячом. Правильно? Остановок из движения не делаем.


Хуже не придумать, как учить по инету. :Ab:  Может Вы сможете видео выложить? :Ab:

----------


## Olga Zhukova

Я сниму в выходные  наше занятие (в будние дни занимаемся в темноте уже). С нетерпением жду предстоящей возможности пообщаться воочию и показать все что у нас есть и чего нет.  :Ab:

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> Еще вопрос - заметила, что после наших упражнений на нагрузку-расслабление-добыча, когда повторим несколько раз и я отпускаю его погулять - отдохнуть, он тут же (почти всегда) несется к первой попавшейся палочке и начинает ее грызть, таскать, играть...


Моя также делает. Насколько я поняла, она просто выплескивает деструктивную энергию, которая есть в ней, ей просто надо что-то "убить". Ну знаете, как у японцев - можно уйти в специальную комнатку и там набить морду муляжу начальника, негатив выбросил - и опять вежливый  :Ad:  

Tatjana, сейчас смотрю запись с вашего семинара, очень много  интересного!  :Ay: 
Еще вопрос: она иногда подходит сама прижимается боком к моим ногам, и самотрит на меня, как бы прося этой самой позы покровителя. Это нормально? Такое было всего пару раз, я не знаю как на это реагировать.

----------


## Olga Zhukova

> Моя также делает. Насколько я поняла, она просто выплескивает деструктивную энергию, которая есть в ней, ей просто надо что-то "убить". Ну знаете, как у японцев - можно уйти в специальную комнатку и там набить морду муляжу начальника, негатив выбросил - и опять вежливый


 вот это и не нравится... потому что получается, что упражнение для него несет все-таки хоть какой-то, но негатив....иногда...
Хотя, после трех лет балдыкатания (утрирую конечно)  предложение напрячь мозг и поработать, наверное, может поднапрячь собаку  :Ap:

----------


## Vesle_Anne

Я, наверное, немного неправильно написала. Не негатив, конечно, имеется ввиду. Напряжение, что ли.

----------


## чернощеков александр

```
[QUOTE=Sergey;1391]А в реальной жизни есть тренеры, фигуранты,семинары, разные площадки, совместные тренинги...[/QUOTE]
```

сергей, что ты думаешь о ротвейлерах на сегодня.сам имел опыт-у меня была сука,ЧР,больше на выставки не хожу. для спорта ротвейлер подходит? и что ты думаешь о принуждении и о применении строгача?спасибо за совет.

----------


## Sergey

> сергей, что ты думаешь о ротвейлерах на сегодня.сам имел опыт-у меня была сука,ЧР,больше на выставки не хожу. для спорта ротвейлер подходит? и что ты думаешь о принуждении и о применении строгача?спасибо за совет.


Во спросил! Для спорта подходит, но не каждый, как у всех. Малинуя и НО по скорости не обыграет, но есть свой Чемпионат Мира IFR. На следе вполне конкурентен, по хватке тоже, но склонен забивать на дисциплину.
Без принуждения дрессировки не бывает, это нам надо, а не им, к строгому отношусь хорошо, но со своей в последнее время не пользуюсь.

----------


## Tatjana

Сергей, ППКС!  :Az: 
Ко мне на занятия пришел один ротвейлер. Сука, вот из этого питомника http://www.neubrand-rottweiler.de/  Давно не видела таких хороших ротов!!!
Посмотрим, как увлечется проводник ИПО. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

*22.04.09*
Не знаю какая тренировка по следу, наверное 7-я или 8-я. Нащупываю ключик. Вся имеющаяся в моем арсенале философия обучения к Карлосу не подходит. За корм работать не будет, если только собаку привести в состояние кожа и кости. Начинаю изобретать для себя велосипед.
Делаем так: укладываю Карлоса в поле, беру колышек для обозначения следа и прям на его глазах прокладываю след. На следе кладу немного корма (ест только сосиски, другой корм не интересен). В конце прячу мяч. Ветер пока только со спины. Длина метров 40. Вот только так появился интерес и уверенность в работе, а главное более-менее какая-то проработка следов. Как буду учить дальше, пока не знаю. :Ac: 

Защитой занимаюсь в среднем 2 раза в неделю. Облаивание, отпуски, прыжки, канализирование на добыче. С канализированием иногда совсем хорошо. Получил от меня как-то раз по башке и все встало на свои места. :Ap: 

Послушанием почти не занимаюсь, некогда.

----------


## Tatjana

> Еще вопрос: она иногда подходит сама прижимается боком к моим ногам, и самотрит на меня, как бы прося этой самой позы покровителя. Это нормально? Такое было всего пару раз, я не знаю как на это реагировать.


Реагировать спокойно и одобрительно! :Ab:

----------


## Sergey

*Tatjana*, это я , мальчиш-плохиш, ему твой контакт дал. :Ap: 
Питомник Нойбранд у ротвейлеров - это как у НО Монвизе, упор на спорт, владелец один из лучших тренеров и фигурантов в породе, постоянный член сборной ADRK на ЧМ.  Должно все получиться.

----------


## Andrei

> *Tatjana*, Должно все получиться.


Ну и я тоже думаю, что получится... Главное, что ориентир взят правильный!  :Ax:

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE=Дмитрий Паук;906]дима, привет!расскажи,что делаете на защите. работаете через добычу или как?я стал пробовать ,прием что показывал петер роде,назовем "на концентрацию".фигурант двигается,собака проявляет активность,ф-т стоит-собака концентрирует внимание.по-моему подойдет не всем.некоторым впроцессе отработки нужно подкрепление, какая -то реализация.иначе активность начинает угасать.попробовал чехол из ткани-собака стала бешено жадничать-сильно перевозбуждаться.здорово изменилась хватка.такой чехол собаке ничего не прощает.фото покажи-интересно знать , как сейчас себя ведет наш брат.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Саш, защита это наш больной зуб...
Все остальное меня устраивает вполне.
На сегодняшний ден6ь схема занятий (их было 6 таких) следующая:
1 выход. Собака в шлейке на привязи. Фигурант в укрытии. Он выходит оттуда, работает плеткой и движется зигзагом в направлении собаки. Собака в это время по команде "сидеть" молча сидит и следит за фигурантом. Как только он останавливается, я даю собаке команду "вперед!" Собака начинает активным лаем провоцировать фигуранта на начало движения. Фигурант движется - собака молча сидит, происходит канализация. Остановился - РАЗРЕШЕНИЕ от меня на активную работу. В конечном итоге фигурант подходит на определенную дистанцию и останавливается. Я пускаю собаку на облаивание. Шлейка и привязь не дают ей укусить сразу. поэтому активность еще поднимается. После этого дается хватка. Собака на хватке успокаивается (под челюсть сначала, потом укладывается). Рукав заибрается и относится фигу. Вторая часть первого подхода: фиг уходит в укрытие. Я на свободном поводке с собакой иду по осевой линии поля. Посылаю собаку в укрытие (тут возможны варианты). Когда собака подбегает к укрытию, фигурант "сваливает" оттуда, дав возможность собаке его догнать и сделать хватку. Таких посылов обучно два. Третий (или второй или четвертый) посыл уже с облаиванием. При хорошем облаивании дается хватка в укрытии. 
Заканчивается все работой в побег (нормативным).
Второй выход, после того как собака отдохнула, работаем отзывы от фига. Пока не в укрытии. Заканчивается этот подход конвоем сбоку, отходом от фига и поылом на что-то типа лобовой.
Блин, писать сложно, надо видео смотреть. Попробую спопросить кого-то снять, тогда будет проще. Я в описании пропустил кучу моментов и нюансов, иначе или бы неправильно можно понять или вообще...
В целом процесс медленно идет в нужную сторону, но еще куча работы предстоит.
Успехов!

----------


## чернощеков александр

[

```
В целом процесс медленно идет в нужную сторону, но еще куча работы предстоит.
Успехов![/QUOTE]
```

дима, привет. по поводу каналлизациии не совсем понял. немцы в сентябре показывали иначе немного.ф-т стоит, дается команда-собака проявляет активность, ф-т начинает двигаться. остановка- собака замолкает.обращать нужно внимание на рот собаки-если открыт, вероятно собака нервничает, вобщем нежелательная реакция. может я не совсем это понял, уточни у татьяны, она там тоже была. я это упражнение изменил немного- стало гораздо лучше.

----------


## Sergey

> остановка- собака замолкает.


А если не замолкает? По башке? Про рот-сильно.

----------


## jarvenmaa

[QUOTE=Sergey;2039]А если не замолкает? По башке?QUOTE]
Сергей, а поводок зачем? Для красоты? :Ad:

----------


## Sergey

> Сергей, а поводок зачем? Для красоты?


В описании упражнения про поводок не написано, была упомянута команда. Да и не каждую поводком угомонишь. :Ab:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> дима, привет. по поводу каналлизациии не совсем понял. немцы в сентябре показывали иначе немного.ф-т стоит, дается команда-собака проявляет активность, ф-т начинает двигаться. остановка- собака замолкает.


Саш, это почти то же самое, но вид сбоку :Ab:  Тут всегда возможны варианты.
Все зависит от собаки и от задач, которые мы перед ней ставим. Если я правильно понял, то у нас разные проблемы и решать их одинаково....
Я не фигурант, объяснять про защиту чисто теоретически мне сложно. Здесь речь идет уже о нюансах, которые даже на видео не всегда рассмотришь и поймешь, а уж не зная проблемы, которая в данный момент решается и особенностей собаки, в том числе ее предыдущий опыт - дело безнадежное :0317: 
Скажу только что сегодняшними тренингами мы еще решаем дополнительно (одновременно) несколько проблем, в том числе управляемость и послушание во время защитной работы. Времени до выступлений остается очень немного, поэтому приходится немного форсировать процесс.




> обращать нужно внимание на рот собаки-если открыт, вероятно собака нервничает, вобщем нежелательная реакция.


Да, согласен. Хотя еще может быть гипермотивация. А из-за нее - нервы. На это мы в обязательном порядке обращаем внимание.
Спасибо!

----------


## чернощеков александр

```
[QUOTE=Sergey;2039]А если не замолкает? По башке? Про рот-сильно.[/QUOTE]
```

сергей, ты прав как всегда. используй табурет, для ротвейлериста это такое же эффективное средство, как у овчарочника строгач. в свое время я усугублял регулярно. но можно по другому. поглаживай по голове. слегка повышай голос, метод зависит от собаки-тебе виднее, главное, чтобы собака не переключала внимание на тебя, а следила за фигурантом. это достигается полумерами.если переусердствуешь, собака на защите будет преданно тебе смотреть в глаза, а не за ф-том.Главная проблема этого поведения-отсутствие нарастания концентрации на ф-те, это плохое боковое конвоирование, может прозевать атаку на заднем конвое. поводком на защите не пользуюсь, насчет рта абсолютно точно-резко повышается концентрация. в общем- успехов тебе в этом нелегком деле!!! А-лдр.

----------


## чернощеков александр

```
[QUOTE=Дмитрий Паук;2065]Саш, это почти то же самое, но вид сбоку:ab: Тут всегда возможны варианты.
```

ДИМА, ПРИВЕТ.при помощи упражнеия, о котором я говорил,пропала гнусная лобовая, резко поднялся интерес к борьбе,сильно поднялся инстинкт добычии вообще вижу сильную заинтересованность к работе. что касается проблем,то правильный диагноз-75 %успеха в их решении.допустим, неэнергичное послушание, что это? у собаки с сильным характером-уступание воле хозяина, если нет желания сотрудничать. чужого бы распустила на ремни, а хозяин свой, как не крути. и строгачем тут не поможешь,скорости не будет, т.к. ей это не нужно.убедился сам, хотя я конечно не авторитет в области дрессировки, есть и более достойные люди. а насчет того, что не додавил-расчет на слабую собаку-опять же делать то будет,но это твое выступление не украсит. поэтому строгач на послушании не катит.это оружие  тех ...как бы помягче выразиться. у кого нет фантазии. отпуск  рукава без принуждения -вещь элементарная.
 нужно чуть времени- собака сама охотно будет это делать.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> допустим, неэнергичное послушание, что это? у собаки с сильным характером-уступание воле хозяина, если нет желания сотрудничать. чужого бы распустила на ремни, а хозяин свой, как не крути. и строгачем тут не поможешь,скорости не будет, т.к. ей это не нужно.убедился сам, хотя я конечно не авторитет в области дрессировки, есть и более достойные люди. а насчет того, что не додавил-расчет на слабую собаку-опять же делать то будет,но это твое выступление не украсит. поэтому строгач на послушании не катит.это оружие  тех ...как бы помягче выразиться. у кого нет фантазии. отпуск  рукава без принуждения -вещь элементарная.
>  нужно чуть времени- собака сама охотно будет это делать.


Саш, это все правильно, но это ты про что? :Ab:  Мне как-то сложно в голове уместить начало и продолжение...
Если про послушание на защите, то причем тут строгач? (хотя ИНОГДА использую. Удавку - всегда), если про просто послушание, то я не использую на тренировках уже давно:
1. ЭШО
2. Строгач
3. Удавку
4. Лакомство
5. Мячик
На собаке только стандартная цепочка и короткая водилка. Иногда, когда необходимо - 3-х метровый поводок.
Спасибо!

----------


## Sergey

> сергей, ты прав как всегда. используй табурет, для ротвейлериста это такое же эффективное средство, как у овчарочника строгач. в свое время я усугублял регулярно. но можно по другому. поглаживай по голове. слегка повышай голос, метод зависит от собаки-тебе виднее, главное, чтобы собака не переключала внимание на тебя, а следила за фигурантом. это достигается полумерами.если переусердствуешь, собака на защите будет преданно тебе смотреть в глаза, а не за ф-том.Главная проблема этого поведения-отсутствие нарастания концентрации на ф-те, это плохое боковое конвоирование, может прозевать атаку на заднем конвое. поводком на защите не пользуюсь, насчет рта абсолютно точно-резко повышается концентрация. в общем- успехов тебе в этом нелегком деле!!! А-лдр.


Александр, собака, которую не интерисует фигурант... А стоит ли возиться? Может собаку поменять? Или фигуранта. Сочуствую. :Ac:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Александр, собака, которую не интерисует фигурант... А стоит ли возиться? Может собаку поменять? Или фигуранта. Сочуствую.


сергей, привет! за сочувствие спасибо, очень надеюсь,что оно нам всем понадобится не скоро. ты читаешь мои мысли-я ф-та поменял, и в общем,вопросы стали решаться с приличной скоростью. вообще-то мне нужен был статист,не такой,чтобы  мог бороться,быстро бегать, скорее чтобы реагировал на слова. проблема в защите и в дрессировке вообще,да и в отношениях среди людей в том ,что у нас всех разные ценности. согласись,что мокрый рукав(или какой-нибудь другой) даже для тебя вне площадки имеет небольшую ценность.когда собаке его суют в пасть,да еще под определенным углом,чтобы хватка не ухудшилась ,никто от этого с ума сходить не будет. видимо,нужно несколько иначе построить занятия, чтобы появился смысл, собака любая это прекрасно понимает, если приведешь конт доводы, буду рад. например, боковое конвоирование- не в идеале-собака в лучшем случае идет,что-то разглядывая вдали или преданно глядя пр -ку в глаза, а если ф-т резко побежит, а собака будет на поводке,и нет никакого конвоирования. для внимания собаки хороший метод-немцы показывали. а если рукав взяла, то при борьбе может слабо держать,т.к. ей всегда отдают рукав сразу,нет првычки бороться. короче-пиши!

----------


## чернощеков александр

[

```
QUOTE=Дмитрий Паук;2086]Саш, это все правильно, но это ты про что?:
```

 дима, прости,я конечно говорил про послушание,и никого ввиду не имел. я хотел сказать, что прежде всего важен контакт и общность интересов, постав ушей об этом может говорить в определенной степени, т.к. мы с собакой говорим обычно на разных языках.

----------


## Sergey

Саш, боковой конвой, в общем-то, простое упражнение, для внимательности есть хлыст у фигуранта, по заду, можно хватку давать через шаг, два, три и т.д. На нем собака всегда ждет хватку, которой подкрепляют в конце конвоя. Там больше проблема увода после сдачи. Ох, мне один ротвак на соревнованиях в голый локоть вошел!  :Aq: 
Нет привычки бороться... Так дай ей эту привычку, чего сразу сбрасывать? Тяжелая собака - слабый фигурант, таскать лень? Если добыча хорошая усилить хватку не так трудно, только тонко надо. Но на мягком рукаве сначала.
зы. Одна просьба. Пиши, пожалуйста, не пулеметными очередями, а то в конце предложения не помнишь с чего началось.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[

```
QUOTE=Sergey;2098]Саш, боковой конвой, в общем-то, простое упражнение, для внимательности есть хлыст у фигуранта, по заду, можно хватку давать через шаг, два, три и т.д. На нем собака всегда ждет хватку, которой подкрепляют в конце конвоя. Там больше проблема увода после сдачи. Ох, мне один ротвак на соревнованиях в голый локоть вошел! :aq:
Нет привычки бороться... Так дай ей эту привычку,
```

 сергей,привет. полностью согласен, но насчет хлыста ,мне кажется, несколько спорное заявление. после удара по заду собака может  вести себя неуверенно, ожидать некоректного поведения от ф-та,может от этого следить не за рукавом,вернее  не полностью аонцентрироваться на нем. а вот побег-самое то,если еще несколько раз прозевает-то до конца жизни будет караулить. насчет борьбы ты тоже прав. у моей собаки хват стал мне нравиться после чехла из ткани. в противном случае с такого чехла собаку можно стряхнуть. собака понимает -не будет хорошей хватки,то слетит.хорошо,если собака ошибется-это ее хорошо стимулирует,несколько повторов не повредят. спасибо,пиши.

----------


## dobry4ka

> я не использую на тренировках уже давно:
> ...
> 4. Лакомство
> 5. Мячик


А чем подкрепляете?

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> [т.к. мы с собакой говорим обычно на разных языках.


О!!! Все начнет получаться и сразу все будет классно, если говорить будем так, чтобы оба поняли. Вариантов всего три:
1. Мы научили собаку понимать наш язык. (маловероятно)
2. Мы выучили собачий (уже теплее)
3. Мы создали новый язык, который понимают оба. Это такое какбы эсперанто, в коротом есть что-то от нашего языка, но большая часть должна быть от собачего.
И все будет СУПЕР!!
Спасибо!

----------


## чернощеков александр

```
[QUOTE=Дмитрий Паук;2105]О!!! Все начнет получаться и сразу все
```

дима,привет! и все тоже! отпуск рукава без физического воздействия- это реальность? плюсы и минусы, кто что об этом думает?говорят, на соревнованиях это большая проблема! пишите!

----------


## jarvenmaa

> отпуск рукава без физического воздействия- это реальность?


А pourqua бы и pas? Уверенные в себе собаки, работающие спокойно и неперецикленные на добычу учатся этому обычно достаточно легко.



> говорят, на соревнованиях это большая проблема!


если при подготовке все делалось правильно и на соревнованиях не возникает дополнительного стресс-фактора со стороны проводника, проблемы быть не должно.



> плюсы и минусы, кто что об этом думает?


на соревнованиях - несомненный плюс, а на задержании "по службе" иногда можно расслабиться и дать собачке оторваться (или оторвать что-нибудь :Ag: ).

----------


## чернощеков александр

[

```
QUOTE=jarvenmaa;2114]А pourqua бы и pas? Уверенные в себе собаки, работающие спокойно и неперецикленные на добычу учатся этому обычно достаточно легко.
```

 андрей,привет! я хотел поговорить о других собаках , за уверенных я и так спокоен.думаю, что обучение отпуску все равно связано с определенными проблемами, вот про них я и хотел поговорить!

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> Саш, боковой конвой, в общем-то, простое упражнение, для внимательности есть хлыст у фигуранта, по заду, можно хватку давать через шаг, два, три и т.д. На нем собака всегда ждет хватку, которой подкрепляют в конце конвоя. Там больше проблема увода после сдачи. Ох, мне один ротвак на соревнованиях в голый локоть вошел!


сергей, слушай. что у современных ротвейлеров с нервами?то, что тебя кусали в локоть, мне кажется,что это от слабых нервов.уменьшается давление,появляется уверенность. на проверках в 90-е годы  большинство р-ров не атаковало фронтально, а атаковали сбоку или со спины. сейчас  исправилась ситуация? у тебя собаки из каких питомников? когда у меня был ротвейлер, мы с приятелем решили научить атаке на спину.у него был кобель. его жена про наши занятия не знала.пошла гулять с собакой недалеко от кафе.  к кафе подлетает милицейский уазик и милиционеры с автоматами забегают в кафе. выбегает человек, милиция его догнать не может, с акм не побегаешь.кобель бросает свой мяч, с интересом наблюдает пару секунд. в два прыжка догоняет, прыгает и садится на спину лежащему.его молча забирают искрываются в неизвестном направлении.

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

> думаю, что обучение отпуску все равно связано с определенными проблемами, вот про них я и хотел поговорить!


С детства в играх учили отпуску на игрушках безконфликтно (сначала на двух игрушках, потом - и одной хватало). Делали так почти интуитивно, но в прошлом году, когда ездили к Вяткину, он нам об этом рассказывал уже подробно - получили полное подтверждение своим действиям. :) Говорю о двух собаках - кобель моей подруги (достаточно сильная уверенная собака, жуткий добычник) и моя дама - добыча слабая, собака - тоже. Отпуски у обоих чистые, проблем не было никогда. У Софьи моей в защите - каждый шаг проблема, вот кроме отпусков. Наоборот, после отпуска - самое хорошее поведение и самая хорошая хватка потом. Ну, у Софьи о "защите" говорить все-таки не стоит. Но и Митя - и на соревнования (хоть и маленькие) выходил, и на тестировании фигурантов у нас работал, когда фигуранты себя Ритци показывали - не было проблем. Наташка так сейчас уже и младшую свою обучала целенаправленно - сейчас начали защиту работать более-менее серьезно, с отпусками нет ни проблем, ни заморочек. Надо бы видео выложить, но завтра уезжаем за город, потом - вообще на неделю уезжаем, не успею найти, если интерес после 9 мая не утихнет - поищу и сделаю.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> после удара по заду собака может вести себя неуверенно


Если собачка сама по себе неуверенная. :Ao: 




> может от этого следить не за рукавом,вернее не полностью аонцентрироваться на нем.


А что, собачка должна как раз на рукаве концентрироваться? :0317:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> неперецикленные на добычу учатся этому обычно достаточно легко.


И не работающая в уклонении?... :0220:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Если собачка сама по себе неуверенная.


намек понял, она должна концентрироваться,следить за ф-том, а кусать рукав. спасибо,пиши.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> И не работающая в уклонении?...


поясни пожалуйста,это как?

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Меня зовут Артем. Сорри, я не представлялся еще в персоналиях.




> я хотел сказать, что не нужно лишних телодвижений, негативно влияющих на внутреннее состояние собаки


Если речь о готовой, не сырой собаке, на которую негативно могут повлиять лишние движения... то хреновая это собака. Извините, такое ИМХО. 




> а собака, не реагирующая на раздражители(стек,физич. или псих. воздействие) для дрессировки интереса не представляют


Нет такой собаки на свете. Ни единой.




> поясни пожалуйста,это как?


Собака, которая кусается, может делать это из совершенно различных мотиваций. В том числе, избегая конфликта, ощущая себя загнанной в угол. Этим отличаются слабые собаки и отлично кусаться, а тем более, отработать с высокой долей вероятности в реальной ситуации они не смогут.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE=ЗакусАЙ;2133]Меня зовут Артем. Сорри, я не представлялся еще в персоналиях.



[QUOTE]


> Если речь о готовой, не сырой собаке, на которую негативно могут повлиять лишние движения... то хреновая это собака. Извините, такое ИМХО.


 артем, здорово!хреновая,так хреновая, о терминологии я спорить не буду.теория , мой друг, мертва, а древо жизни пышно зеленеет!(А. С. Пушкин). видимо лучше объясняться  на конкретных примерах. животные обладают хорошей памятью.коршун ,найдя зайца под кустом,облетает это место около 10 дней. даже хорошая собака ,получив аппортом по голове, сделает определенные выводы. лишние движения могут сильно отличаться от других лишних движений. надеюсь, ты меня поймешь, хотя можно проверить на своей собаке. только времени маловато для опытов.был рад,пиши.

----------


## Tatjana

> Надо бы видео выложить, но завтра уезжаем за город, потом - вообще на неделю уезжаем, не успею найти, если интерес после 9 мая не утихнет - поищу и сделаю.


Татьяна, интерес не утих. Ждем видео. :Ab: 

Мои наблюдения и практика по отпускам в защите: если собака хорошо знает, что она должна делать после отпуска, и это не противоречит ее защитному инстинкту, если в защите собака знает, что она - одна команда со своим проводником, который является для нее авторитетом, то никаких проблем с отпусками быть не должно. :Ab: 

До обучения отпускам важно, чтобы собака умела принимать верное состояние в облаивании перед фигурантом и чтобы умела находиться под нагрузкой социального инстинкта. Для этого существует целый комплекс специальных упражнений. Задача фигуранта следить за уровнем инстинкта, когда проводник удерживает собаку в повиновении. Эти упражнения отлично нагружают нервную систему и позволяют верно находить баланс между тремя "слонами": агрессия - добыча - социальный.

PS. И еще хочется добавить, как важно, чтобы изначально был построен верный фундамент в отношениях собаки к фигуранту!!!

----------


## чернощеков александр

[


> QUOTE=Татьяна Груздева;2128]С детства в играх учили отпуску на игрушках безконфликтно (сначала на двух игрушках, потом - и одной хватало).


должна быть четкая методика для отработки этого приема. главное условие-собака должна хотеть отпустить рукав, чтобы получить что-то более ценное. игрушка или рукав, рукав лучше,т.к. он уже есть,собака отпускает рукав и его получает. это сработает , если второй рукав для нее будет лучше. а вот как сделать, чтоб второй рукав был интереснее? даже если рукав один и тот же?

----------


## Nubira

> [должна быть четкая методика для отработки этого приема. главное условие-собака должна хотеть отпустить рукав, чтобы получить что-то более ценное. игрушка или рукав, рукав лучше,т.к. он уже есть,собака отпускает рукав и его получает. это сработает , если второй рукав для нее будет лучше. а вот как сделать, чтоб второй рукав был интереснее? даже если рукав один и тот же?


Это все отрабатывается с раннего детства... 90% работы собаки которую она потом показывает в защитной службе - работа проводника с собакой с раннего детства до годовалого возраста.  При таком подходе очень легко получить правильную модель поведения и состояние собаки в защите и в том числе безконфликтный отпуск, описанные Татьяной.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[


> QUOTE=Nubira;2138]Это все отрабатывается с раннего детства...


с теорией все понятно, а вот практически..сделала собака хватку и держит, пусть в раннем детстве. я стою рядом, что делать в этой ситуации-смотреть, менять на игрушку или как?

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> Саш,
> 
> Да, согласен.


дима,привет.фото балу вышли, если есть, на адрес chernoshekov_a@bk.ru . слушай, вопрос по теории-допустим, собака хорошо готова к ИПО, ей 3 года, упражнения она хорошо знает, с возрастом мотивация может ли падать, если да- то как ее поддерживать в рабочем состоянии? ты обещал чертеж катапульты!

----------


## Nubira

> [с теорией все понятно, а вот практически..сделала собака хватку и держит, пусть в раннем детстве. я стою рядом, что делать в этой ситуации-смотреть, менять на игрушку или как?


просто не менять конечно, есть же 5 фаз правильной игры которые и формируют правильное отношение к предмету и проводнику.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE][QUOTE][QUOTE][


> QUOTE=Nubira;2142]просто не менять конечно, есть же 5 фаз правильной игры которые и формируют правильное отношение к предмету и проводнику


.что конкретно в ситуации,которую я описал?

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

> [с теорией все понятно, а вот практически..сделала собака хватку и держит, пусть в раннем детстве. я стою рядом, что делать в этой ситуации-смотреть, менять на игрушку или как?


Нет, в раннем детстве вы не рядом стоите - вы как раз игрушку и держите. И хватку собака делает не на фигуранта - на вас :) Вы фиксируетесь, чтобы - ни шевеления, ни-ни! - команда на отпуск... Ждем, пока отпустит. Отпустила - тут же хватка. Вяткин говорит, что "зазор" между отпуском и новой хваткой (подкреплением) должен быть не более 0,6 секунд. Честно говоря, никогда не засекала, успеваю ли. Но вроде работает. Собственно, можно так работать и не в раннем детстве, а с любого времени. Просто с взрослой собакой зафиксироваться труднее :) Суть в том, что - команда, и дать понять собаке, что продолжения игры по-любому не будет, пока не отпустит. А как только отпустила - полный ажур и куча удовольствия (следующая хватка и продолжение игры). 
А как видео тут вставить? Как фото или как-то по-другому? Вытащила из занятий с Софьей - игра со мной и укус подушки у фигуранта. С аусами.
Правда, это, конечно, не начало - Софи уже давно команду знает :)

----------


## Sergey

[QUOTE=чернощеков александр;2099]сергей,привет. полностью согласен, но насчет хлыста ,мне кажется, несколько спорное заявление. после удара по заду собака может  вести себя неуверенно, ожидать некоректного поведения от ф-та,может от этого следить не за рукавом,вернее  не полностью аонцентрироваться на нем. а вот побег-самое то,если еще несколько раз прозевает-то до конца жизни будет караулить. [QUOTE]
Тебе кажется или ты пробовал? Хлыст не единственный способ привлечь внимание, тут уж фигуранту крутиться надо. А на догоне у тебя фигурант праворукий? Под острой собачкой можно не успеть повернуться с рукавом на левой, я бы не стал проверять. :Ag:  Если не войдет по месту, а будет искать левый рукав - считай все испортил. Любопытно было бы посмотреть, видео нет?

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Любопытно было бы посмотреть, видео нет


  Сергей,привет. все, о чем пишу пробовал, делаю и сейчас.  Впервые этот прием получился лет 8 назад. Осенью  на семинаре  Роде пришел к этому решению опытным путем. Так что метод работает.Насчет рукава, спасибо, мысль мне нравится. при отработке рукав можно надевать на правую руку,попробую.А вообще ф-т когда убегает.немного проворачивается вправо, чтобы рукав стал ближе.  а если одевать на правую- получится динамичнее, спасибо за мысль. Есть ньюанс-собака на коротком поводке, если не следит за ф-том, он успеет убежать в любом случае.А правый рукав -это при отработке крепкой хватки при побеге,чтобы не раслаблялась. за месяц работы с чехлом из ткани здорово усилилась хватка,в первую тренировку постоянно сползал с рукава,хотя желание работать было.несомненный плюс-активность  стала еще больше. сейчас собаку не стряхнуть, ей  процесс нравится. как у вас дела,кого-нибудь готовишь?пиши.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Суть в том, что - команда, и дать понять собаке, что продолжения игры по-любому не будет, пока не отпустит. А как только отпустила - полный ажур и куча удовольствия (следующая хватка и продолжение игры).


татьяна,добрый день. спасибо за совет. в этом сообщении ,я чувствую ,разгадка уже рядом. просто дело в том, что у меня собака уже взрослая. наверное стоит этот прием попробовать с рукавом,как только собака поймет, что работа начнется после отпуска рукава,она, видимо,это станет делать охотнее. единственное- как скоро. спасибо!ушел пробовать.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[


> QUOTE=aria;1039]*Tatjana*, мне удалось наконец-то получить запись Вашего семинара из Киева! То, над чем я просто лоб расшибла, теперь показалось таким понятным и доступным!!! Спасибо Вам огромное!!!!


 а[/QUOTE] где можно посмотреть?

----------


## чернощеков александр

> я советую забирать мяч или валик без команды, механически раскрыв пасть. Тут есть своя специфика, как это сделать...


[/QUOTE]по поводу мяча у меня вопрос! создается впечатление, что хозяин и собака пытаются одновременно завладеть мячом.авторитет проводника -причина конфликта. проблема загоняется глубоко, но не исчезает до конца! у сильной собаки это продолжается всю жизнь. есть выход-второй мяч! наверное ,это не откровение, кто-то этим уже пользуется.собака привыкает, что интересен мяч тот, который у хозяина!он двигается,живой. и работает она,ожидая поощрения при помощи этого мяча.появляется динамика при работе,торможение из-за жадности исчезает. если кому это пригодится, буду рад.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> есть выход-второй мяч! наверное ,это не откровение, кто-то этим уже пользуется.собака привыкает, что интересен мяч тот, который у хозяина!он двигается,живой.


Боюсь, что тут мы даже не загоняем проблему под кровать, а холим и лелеем ее. Таким способом мы показываем собаке, что она - единственный хозяин обоих мячей, а хозяин, который ее хозяин, мячам вовсе не хозяин. Ему просто позволяется иногда подержать ячики в руках.



> и работает она,ожидая поощрения при помощи этого мяча.появляется динамика при работе,торможение из-за жадности исчезает. если кому это пригодится, буду рад.


и работает она, пока видит в руках хозяина "свою" вещь, а убери ее в карман - и весь интерес к работе (т.е. отсутствующей игрушке) пропал. :0213:

----------


## Sergey

> и работает она, пока видит в руках хозяина "свою" вещь, а убери ее в карман - и весь интерес к работе (т.е. отсутствующей игрушке) пропал.


Ну почему, все начинают работать с МО, постепенно он убирается, поощрение после упражнения. Просто мы подменяем мячик собой, становясь сами МО. Плюс условный рефлекс на выполнение упражнения.
Второй мяч, согласен, это идти на поводу у собаки, авторитет проводника понижается. Бесконфликтная дрессировка дело хорошее, но, все-таки, в пределах разумного.ИМХО.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE][


> QUOTE=Sergey;2163]Ну почему, все начинают работать с МО, постепенно он убирается, поощрение после упражнения. Просто мы подменяем мячик собой, становясь сами МО. Плюс условный рефлекс на выполнение упражнения.
> Второй мяч, согласен, это идти на поводу у собаки, авторитет проводника понижается. Бесконфликтная дрессировка дело хорошее, но, все-таки, в пределах разумного.ИМХО/.


вот тут начинается самое смешное!при двух мячах  собака начинает концентрироваться на проводнике, т.к. самый интересный мяч всегда у него,он  в любой момент может сделать с мячом что-то интересное. собака ждет от хозяина очередного сюрприза. а про авторитет я не говорю.  вот здесь нужно выбирать, что тебе нужно, твой авторитет или еще один товарищ по команде. авторитет -это конфликт, замедленное послушание у собак, которые вынуждены подчиняться, или гиперстарательность, собака в этом случае пытается предупредить команды.прижатые уши -показатель. томми ванхала -сторонник команды,результат он показывает. авторитет-это более хитрая вещь, чем забирание мяча. я сам грешил на собаку,что  унее нет к работе интереса, после томми-это другая абсолютно собака. выбор за вами.пишите!кто такойИМХО?

----------


## aria

[QUOTE=чернощеков александр;2168]


> [вот тут начинается самое смешное!при двух мячах  собака начинает концентрироваться на проводнике, т.к. самый интересный мяч всегда у него,он  в любой момент может сделать с мячом что-то интересное. собака ждет от хозяина очередного сюрприза. а про авторитет я не говорю.  вот здесь нужно выбирать, что тебе нужно, твой авторитет или еще один товарищ по команде. авторитет -это конфликт, замедленное послушание у собак, которые вынуждены подчиняться, или гиперстарательность, собака в этом случае пытается предупредить команды.прижатые уши -показатель.


Александр! Полностью с Вами согласна! Я точно так же работаю на послушании с двумя мячами. Разница между работой с одним мячом - пропасть! 
Думаю, что лучше один раз попробовать, чем просто читать и рассуждать! :Ad: 



> ИМХО


 :Ag:  ИМХО - перелицованное с английского *I*n *M*y *H*umble *O*pinion  - по моему скромному мнению. :Ab:  Только в современном инет-общении это выражение обозначает категоричность суждения: "считаю, что только так, и не иначе"!



> а где можно посмотреть?


Я заказывала этот семинар с Киева: если есть желание, то я могу написать координаты того человека в личку! :Ab:

----------


## чернощеков александр

[


> QUOTE=jarvenmaa;2162]Боюсь, что тут мы даже не загоняем проблему под кровать, а холим и лелеем ее. Таким способом мы показываем собаке, что она - единственный хозяин обоих мячей, а хозяин, который ее хозяин, мячам вовсе не хозяин. Ему просто позволяется иногда подержать ячики в руках.


АНДРЕЙ,ПРИВЕТ.нужно умудриться поставить себя таким образом,что хозяин-необязательное дополнение к мячам! мяч в любом случае появляется по воле хозяина.не нужно недооценивать внимательность собаки.и убирает их тоже он,иначе мячей не напасешься! собака живет рядом- иерархия устанавливается помимо твоего желания. правда,попытки бывают. мой пес охраняет вещи,кот. я принес.корректируем поведение. стал вдруг охранять еду-боремся. учти такую вещь-собака во-первых одновременно не может владеть двумя мячами.во -вторых, интерес вызывает  только мяч в руках хозяина,т.к. он "живой". а в -третьих это тоже нужно уметь,кто собаке не хозяин-не делайте этого. что касается авторитета-что  это?если заставить кого-то лезть в огонь то это не авторитет.а-т- это когда каждый раз ты можешь доказать, что ты прав, а потом это входит в привычку.проверено на людях! а с собакой зачем церемониться-она же твоя вещь,что нам до того,что она чувствует.хотя иногда мяч не хочет отдавать-можно надавить ,а что у нее потом в голове,это несущественные мелочи. будем повышать авторитет! с приветом отбиратель мячей!

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> Второй мяч, согласен, это идти на поводу у собаки, авторитет проводника понижается. Бесконфликтная дрессировка дело хорошее, но, все-таки, в пределах разумного.ИМХО.


азачем нужен авторитет проводника?наверное для более качественного выполнения работы? авторитет и конфликт -понятия взаимосвязанные или как?(где). дело не в количестве мячей, а в сохранении как можно долгого рабочего состояния собаки. при конфликте при отборе мяча у собаки или падает драйв- ротвейлеры ,например, или начинается двигательное беспокойство. в последнем утверждении не очень уверен,поправьте или приведите еще вариант.потом нужно опять добиваться рабочего состояния.одной рукой делаем,другой ломаем. меньше конфликта-больше возможности поработать. авторитет может быть,средство от перепадов настроения у собаки? а может быть наоборот,от работы,которая нравится,меньше устаешь и охотнее делаешь. или собаки другие,чем мы. ленивые и бессовестные, а главное -каждая такая сволочь почему-то живет у нас дома!а может быть хорошее настроение -гарантия стабильности? ИМХО или не ИМХО?

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Я заказывала этот семинар с Киева: если есть желание, то я могу написать координаты того человека в личку!


[/QUOTE] ИРИНА,ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО,ВЕК ЖИВИ-ДВА УЧИСЬ!ЖДУ!

----------


## jarvenmaa

[QUOTE=чернощеков александр;2168]


> [при двух мячах  собака начинает концентрироваться на проводнике


Не-а! Собака начинает концентрироваться на втором мяче! Концентрироваться на проводнике она будет тогда, когда поймет - мяч один и его нужно заработать.

----------


## aria

[QUOTE=jarvenmaa;2178]


> Не-а! Собака начинает концентрироваться на втором мяче! Концентрироваться на проводнике она будет тогда, когда поймет - мяч один и его нужно заработать.


Нееет же! :Ab:  Она работает как сумасшедшая! Ей не нужен второй мяч! И первый не нужен, если он не у проводника! Она работает за саму деятельность: смена мячей! :Ab:  И при выполнении упражнения смотрит в глаза проводнику (а мячи давно в карманах!) - только бы ей опять предоставили возможность чередовать мячи!

Может, мы про разную деятельность говорим?..  :Aa:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> собака во-первых одновременно не может владеть двумя мячами.во -вторых, интерес вызывает  только мяч в руках хозяина,т.к. он "живой".


Во-первых, владеть двумя мячами собака еще как может! Мой легко хватает второй мяч, не выпуская из зубов первый. И мелкая умеет так делать, но, во-вторых, получив один мяч, она редко интересуется вторым. Синица в зубах...
 :Ag: 



> мяч не хочет отдавать-можно надавить ,а что у нее потом в голове,это несущественные мелочи. будем повышать авторитет! с приветом отбиратель мячей!


Мне больше по душе, когда собака отдает мяч, понимая, за что может получить его вновь, и готова сделать это. А еще больше мне нравится, когда собака работает, получая удовольствие от совместного действа, а не от мяча. Его я держу в руках, только когда играю с собакой, все остальное время он в кармане.
 :Ah:

----------


## aria

> А еще больше мне нравится, когда собака работает, получая удовольствие от совместного действа, а не от мяча. Его я держу в руках, только когда играю с собакой, все остальное время он в кармане.


А у нас так получается именно с двумя мячами! 
Просто сначала я боролась с немотивированностью, училась играть, а два мячика очень хорошо подняли мотивацию! Видать, и правда, всё это разнится от собаки к собаке! :Ad:

----------


## Sergey

jarvenmaa, согласен практически со всем. 
Саша, авторитет нужен,т.к. кто-то все-таки должен быть ведущим, а кто-то ведомым, собака тоже живое существо и бывает не в духе, в недомогании, может просто закозлить (кто не вчера за поводок взялся прекрасно это знает) и вот тут этот пресловутый авторитет и срабатывает. Можно назвать это "трудовой дисциплиной". И никакого конфликта в этом нет, если нормально сформированы отношения и у собаки психика в норме. Если от малейшего нажима она на спину падает и орет благим матом тады и правда конфликт, да еще и стресс. :Ag: 
Ты на ротвейлеров не гони, не знаешь породу, где твоя вся в конфликте, моя просто не замечает. :Af:   Вот такое ИМХО, которое в интернет сообществе имеет значение "Я так думаю", а не "только так и не иначе". :Ae:

----------


## aria

> Вот такое ИМХО, которое в интернет сообществе имеет значение "Я так думаю", а не "только так и не иначе".


 :Ag:  Я как раз привела одно из_ правильных_ значений, а можно ж думать как угодно! :Ad: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%9C%D0%A5%D0%9E

----------


## чернощеков александр

> [QUOTEНе-а! Собака начинает концентрироваться на втором мяче! Концентрироваться на проводнике она будет тогда, когда поймет - мяч один и его нужно заработать.


андрей, привет! а что ты сделал для того,чтобы собака поняла,что твой мяч лучше,чем ее? если мяч просто в кармане,то заинтересовать он может только представительниц слабого пола,находящихся с тобой в одном автобусе!  в чем разница между мячами? значит,что-то нужно сделать,чтобы заинтересовать @. несколько мячей- это  пока голая теория. да и работает @ не за мяч. мяч -это свидетельство того,что @ сделала все правильно. я не думаю,что для рабочей @ мяч- самоцель.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> А еще больше мне нравится, когда собака работает, получая удовольствие от совместного действа, а не от мяча.


 присоединяюсь!

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> jarvenmaa, согласен практически со всем. 
> Саша, авторитет нужен,т.к. кто-то все-таки должен быть ведущим, а кто-то ведомым,


  С этим я согласен, иначе мы бы не занимались ИПО, а ходили в соседний двор гонять кошек.


> Можно назвать это "трудовой дисциплиной". И никакого конфликта в этом нет, если нормально сформированы отношения и у собаки психика в норме. Если от малейшего нажима она на спину падает и орет благим матом тады и правда конфликт, да еще и стресс.


  Я тоже обеими руками за нормальные отношения!


> Ты на ротвейлеров не гони, не знаешь породу, где твоя вся в конфликте, моя просто не замечает.


 :Af:  Я 12 лет занимался ротвейлерами и при мне они стали в какой-то мере конкурентноспособны.главная причина,почему я не хотел брать овчарку-это отсутствие характера .как я жестоко ошибался!  сейчас я имею характер,который ротвейлерам и не снился-добрые и покладистые  животные! По поводу авторитета (авторитарности)т.е.-если мы хотим иметь инициативную@,желающую работать вместе, то авторитарность лишает @ инициативы.

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> а про авторитет я не говорю.  вот здесь нужно выбирать, что тебе нужно, твой авторитет или еще один товарищ по команде. авторитет -это конфликт, замедленное послушание у собак, которые вынуждены подчиняться, или гиперстарательность, собака в этом случае пытается предупредить команды.прижатые уши -показатель.


Как бы я совсем-совсем чайник в дрессировке, даже спорить с вами неудобно. Но, собственно, недостаток авторитета приводит к нестабильности послушания. 

Кстати, я бы не сказала, что авторитет - это конфликт. 
Как мне рассказывали, когда я училась верховой езде (лошадь животное более пугливое, чем собака) - если мы посмотрим на лошадей в естественном состоянии, то в табуне обязательно есть один самый сильный, самый агрессивный  конь, который всех прессует, со всеми дерется и т.д. Да его боятся, ему подчиняются, но он всегда один. 
И есть другой лидер - можно сказать харизматичный. Он не применяет силу, но его авторитет бесспорен. Так вот в экстермальной ситуации, табун пойдет за ним, а не за самым сильным физически. Да он и сам, этот сильный, пойдет за ним. 
Вот нужно стать для животного именно таким лидером, именно это я понимаю под "авторитетом". 




> ИМХО - перелицованное с английского *I*n *M*y *H*umble *O*pinion  - по моему скромному мнению.
> Только в современном инет-общении это выражение обозначает категоричность суждения: "считаю, что только так, и не иначе"!


По-русски это будет "*и*мею *м*нение, *х*рен *о*споришь"  :Ag:  Пардон за грубость. 




> учти такую вещь-собака во-первых одновременно не может владеть двумя мячами.


Знакомый стафф, повернутый на игрушках, умудряется запихнуть себе в пасть до четырех одновременно, и прыгать за пятым  :Ag:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Как бы я совсем-совсем чайник в дрессировке, даже спорить с вами неудобно. Но, собственно, недостаток авторитета приводит к нестабильности послушания.


дело в том, что пятый он сможет взять,только освободив рот.навыки нужны везде!

----------


## aria

> Сообщение от aria  
> ИМХО - перелицованное с английского In My Humble Opinion - по моему скромному мнению.
> Только в современном инет-общении это выражение обозначает категоричность суждения: "считаю, что только так, и не иначе"! http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%9C%D0%A5%D0%9E
> 
> 
> По-русски это будет "*и*мею *м*нение, *х*рен *о*споришь"  Пардон за грубость.


 :Ad:  Я именно _ЭТО_ и имела в виду - Вы не против, что это синонимы?  :Ax:

----------


## Vesle_Anne

*чернощеков александр*, авторитарность, в моём представлении, это все же немного другое. Конечно, она вредит. 




> дело в том, что пятый он сможет взять,только освободив рот.навыки нужны везде!


ну, по крайней мере никаких попыток освободить пасть он не делает, просто пытается затолкать в пасть еще один  :Ag: 
Надо заметить, что моя на такие подвиги не способна. Но нам и с одним мячом неплохо. 




> то,что ты даже в легкой форме заставляешь @ говорит о разных интересах.


так  воспитание, дрессировка, дисциплина - это всегда в какой-то степени принуждение.
Когда я с утра просыпаюсь, тоже себя заставляю делать зарядку  :Ag: 
Но желание быть стройной и красивой перевешивает лень.
Так и тут - нужно создать такую мотивацию, чтобы желание работать перевешивало возможные иные мотивации. Я так думаю.




> Я именно _ЭТО_ и имела в виду - Вы не против, что это синонимы?


Так я сначала написала, а потом ссылку посмотрела  :Ag:  Сорри

----------


## Tatjana

Вы уж меня извините, что невнимательно читала последнее время форум и эту тему. Просто совсем нет времени.  :Ah: 



> Но, собственно, недостаток авторитета приводит к нестабильности послушания.
> Кстати, я бы не сказала, что авторитет - это конфликт.


Анне, я придерживаюсь такого же мнения, как и Вы. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> По поводу авторитета (авторитарности)т.е.-если мы хотим иметь инициативную@,желающую работать вместе, то авторитарность лишает @ инициативы.


Мне кажется Вы заблуждаетесь в основных принципах взаимоотношений с собакой.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[


> QUOTE=Vesle_Anne;2205]*чернощеков александр*, авторитарность, в моём представлении, это все же немного другое. Конечно, она вредит.


пример авторитарности-сержант и рядовой в армии.Лучшего результа добивался взвод, где существовала обратная связь.



> ну, по крайней мере никаких попыток освободить пасть он не делает, просто пытается затолкать в пасть еще один 
> Надо заметить, что моя на такие подвиги не способна. Но нам и с одним мячом неплохо.


Задача не в том, чтоб в @ затолкать как можно больше мячей,о пограничных случаях я не говорю.Сегодня занимался  с 2-мя мячами(кол-во не имеет значения),@ ждет подтверждения от меня мячом,кот. у меня.Другой она при приближении выбрасывает,т.к. он ее уже не  интересует.



> так  воспитание, дрессировка, дисциплина - это всегда в какой-то степени принуждение.
> Когда я с утра просыпаюсь, тоже себя заставляю делать зарядку 
> Но желание быть стройной и красивой перевешивает лень.
> Так и тут - нужно создать такую мотивацию, чтобы желание работать перевешивало возможные иные мотивации. Я так думаю.


Не нашел нигде о тебе информации.В нашем полку красивых женщин прибыло!!!УРААА!!! Вот ребята будут довольны!Но твое первое заявление в корне противоречит второму!под последними словами я подписываюсь, мотивацию я и имел ввиду. Лошадьми я тоже занимался,правда также безуспешно(я о себе). Могу даже сшить оголовье.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> Как бы я совсем-совсем чайник в дрессировке, даже спорить с вами неудобно. Но, собственно, недостаток авторитета приводит к нестабильности послушания.


Мы не спорим,а высказываем свои мысли по предложенной теме,может найдем самый короткий путь к самому лучшему методу. Не недостаток авторитета,а недостаток мотивации приводит к нестабильному результату.Как известно,стабильность -признак мастерства!Что касается авторитета-я считаю,что поводок на послушании -это самообман.Если налажены правильные взаимоотношения,то отработка приемов не требует физического контроля над @ .

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

[QUOTE=чернощеков александр;2222]


> Не недостаток авторитета,а недостаток мотивации приводит к нестабильному результату.


Не всегда  :Ab: ! Татьяна Чернякова мою собаку теперь видела: проблема мотивации - это моя вечная головная боль! И все-таки в январе этого года был момент - кстати, это было на выступлении - когда именно желание получить МО не позволило отработать норматив. Для всех, кто нас знает, это было супернеожиданно, и, если бы не видели сбственными глазами - не поверили бы. Но собака нагло начала требовать поощрение, при этом оставаясь полностью замотивированной. На предмет, не на меня - вот в этом проблема. Авторитет - он же мотивация на проводника - его и не хватило. Собака решила предъявить свои " правила получения", посчитав, что - пора! А то, мол, делаю-делаю, и хожу, и села, и опять хожу, и еще, а - ничего до сих пор не дали!
[QUOTE=чернощеков александр;2222]


> Что касается авторитета-я считаю,что поводок на послушании -это самообман.Если налажены правильные взаимоотношения,то отработка приемов не требует физического контроля над @ .


Поводок - это не средство физического контроля (для этого он не нужен - тут вы правы), это средство коррекции, если задача стоит не только "сделать", но и сделать чисто, абсолютно корректно, учитывая все тонкости правильной позиции собаки относительно проводника, например. Это я только что с семинара Татьяны Черняковой приехала такая умная  :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> Что касается авторитета-я считаю,что поводок на послушании -это самообман.


А мне кажется, что Вы очередной раз здорово ошибаетесь...

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE][[QUOTE]QUOTE=Татьяна Груздева;2231]


> Не всегда ! Татьяна Чернякова мою собаку теперь видела: проблема мотивации - это моя вечная головная боль! И все-таки в январе этого года был момент - кстати, это было на выступлении - когда именно желание получить МО не позволило отработать норматив. Для всех, кто нас знает, это было супернеожиданно, и, если бы не видели сбственными глазами - не поверили бы. Но собака нагло начала требовать поощрение, при этом оставаясь полностью замотивированной. На предмет, не на меня - вот в этом проблема. Авторитет - он же мотивация на проводника - его и не хватило. Собака решила предъявить свои " правила получения", посчитав, что - пора! А то, мол, делаю-делаю, и хожу, и села, и опять хожу, и еще, а - ничего до сих пор не дали![


Я говорю о том,что мяч является подтверждением того,@ сделала все правильно. А тут налицо работа за мяч. Результат очевиден. Можно было готовить @ ,положив мяч в точке укладки после высыла вперед.Выполнить всю частьВ и только потом разрешить взять мяч. это бы сработало для такой @. 
[QUOTE=чернощеков александр;2222]



> Поводок - это не средство физического контроля (для этого он не нужен - тут вы правы), это средство коррекции, если задача стоит не только "сделать", но и сделать чисто,


@ сама должна понимать,как чисто выполнить упражнение.коррекция поводком не дает @ самой принимать правильное решение,она  просто подчиняется воздействию поводка.Если нет воздействия-то и нет исправления. Вместо понимания правилього выполнения она ждет, когда ей опять подскажут,она играет пассивную роль.

----------


## Tatjana

> сама должна понимать,как чисто выполнить упражнение.коррекция поводком не дает @ самой принимать правильное решение,она просто подчиняется воздействию поводка.Если нет воздействия-то и нет исправления. Вместо понимания правилього выполнения она ждет, когда ей опять подскажут,она играет пассивную роль.


Чтобы достучаться до Вас пишу крупными буквами: Александр, Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь по многим вопросам!!!

Действительно, есть методы работы и без поводка, через наведение. Но это другая история и ничего общего не имеет с Вашими утверждениями. :Af:

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> Но твое первое заявление в корне противоречит второму!под последними словами я подписываюсь, мотивацию я и имел ввиду.


сейчас попробую пояснить, что я писала  :Ag:  
Собака, так же как и человек - живое существо. Это не калькулятор, который может выполнять одновременно только одну задачу. В каждый конкретный момент времени у неёё существет сразу несколько мотиваций - понюхать траву, поесть, побегать и т.д.
Мы в работе используем только одну мотивацию, искусственно отсекая другие. Как бы так. Это небольшое насилие над собакой, которое мы потом компенсируем игрой, поощрением и т. д.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Мне кажется Вы заблуждаетесь в основных принципах взаимоотношений с собакой.


татьяна, спасибо за замечание.Чтобы ты смогла указать на те заблуждения, которых я искренне придерживаюсь, попробую доступнее сформулировать свою точку зрения.У меня кобель,крупный-70 см по верху лопатки.НАпослушании демонстрировал недостаточно быструю работу. Мне посоветовали от него избавиться.В обыденной жизни он показывал совсем другую скорость.Создалось чувство,что он выполняет команды,уступая моим требованиям.пес с характером и ему это было нужно меньше,чем мне.Приехал Томми и указал на то, что у нас разные интересы.Указал на то,как собака держит уши. в моем случае они были заложены.Сказал,что пока уши не будут стоять,что говорит о готовности работать,в занятиях нет необходимости.Стал над этим работать.Переводил из состояния подчиненности в состояние желания работать,кактолько собака ставит уши ,начинал занятия.Резко поднялась управляемость,концентрация ,желание работать.Сильно увеличилась скорость.Занятия увеличились по времени,т.к. собака стала меньше уставать.Помогло в защите.Собака стала даже внешне выглядеть гораздо выигрышнее,постоянное движение,желание работать,концентрация на мне.Стали оба получать удовольствие от занятий.За короткое время очевидный прогресс.Поднялась внутренняя энергия.,усилилась уверенность в своих силах.авторитетом не успеваю воспользоваться.Может быть, с другими собаками не стоит так заморачиваться?Хотелось бы узнать твою точку зрения на дрессировку,чтобы внести изменения в свои занятия.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[[QUOTE]QUOTE]


> Чтобы достучаться до Вас пишу крупными буквами: Александр, Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь по многим вопросам!!!
> 
> Действительно, есть методы работы и без поводка, через наведение. Но это другая история и ничего общего не имеет с Вашими утверждениями.:


Татьяна, спасибо за замечание!Хотел узнать,что такое флуд,можно употреблять его при детях?И как писать большими буквами? Полностью с тобой согласен, поэтому хотел бы узнать о твоих принципах в дрессировке.Сложно ,не зная предмета  разговора , о чем-либо  разговаривать. Было бы лучше,если бы теория подкреплялась примерами из практики.Я очень быстро учусь.Если это возможно. обращайся на ты.просто не очень удачная фотография,делал фотокор из шведской газеты,при случае надо бы заменить.Если укажешь,в чем я не прав ,буду очень благодарен.Если поводок не нужен на соревнованиях,то зачем с него начинать,может быть в процессе дрессировки мы сами  незаметно для себя учимся без него управляться с собакой.У нас ведь есть авторитет и все эти бессчетные корректировки поводком  просто отнимают время ? Что такое наведение?

----------


## чернощеков александр

[


> QUOTE=Vesle_Anne;2251]сейчас попробую пояснить, что я писала  
> Собака, так же как и человек - живое существо. Это не калькулятор, который может выполнять одновременно только одну задачу. В каждый конкретный момент времени у неёё существет сразу несколько мотиваций - понюхать траву, поесть, побегать и т.д.
> Мы в работе используем только одну мотивацию, искусственно отсекая другие. Как бы так. Это небольшое насилие над собакой, которое мы потом компенсируем игрой, поощрением и т. д.


[/QUOTE]Анне,привет.Расскажу об применении легкого насилия в моей практике.Я отрабатывал подзыв собаки к себе.Пес хорошо стартовал .но недоходя несколько метров замедлялся и останавливался.Как опытный дрессировщик ,я сделал вывод,что собака вредничает.Корректировал,пиная собаку в бок.ДЕЛО ПОШЛО.Потом хуже.Потом никак.Потом выяснилось-все очень просто-я был уверен,что собака знает команду,просто ленится,а дело было в том,что сущуствует несколько этапов в обучении,которые я в нужный момент забыл.первый-выработка навыка.приобретается примерное представление у собаки,как это делать,при этом показывается довольно стабильное поведение.у дрес-ка-уверенность твердого усвоения.Самое интересное- второй этап.Собака начинает проверят,тот ли это навык(касается всех живых существ).Начинается демонстрация неуверенного поведения,тот ли это навык.В этот момент мы решаем,что собака начинает уклоняться,применяем принуждение(в зависимости от темперамента и характера проводника) и разрушаем то,чего долго добивались.Собака не утверждается в правильности своих догадок, ВЫРАБАТЫВАЕТСЯ НЕДОВЕРИЕ К ПРОВОДНИКУ , отвращение к занятиям в целом.Довольны все!А выход простой-еще раз пройти все предыдущие этапы обучения,это проходит быстро,просто собака получает подтверждение,что делает правильно.Это называется"возвращение в детский сад". Затем навык крепко усваивается.Вывод простой-если собака делает плохо-виноват,дрессировщик.При желании сотрудничать результат получаем быстрее.

----------


## Tatjana

> Сложно ,не зная предмета разговора , о чем-либо разговаривать. Было бы лучше,если бы теория подкреплялась примерами из практики.


Вот это точно. Поэтому предлагаю Вам выложить видео своей работы с собакой. Тогда будет легче обьясняться.

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

[QUOTE=чернощеков александр;2237][QUOTE][


> QUOTE=Татьяна Груздева;2231]Я говорю о том,что мяч является подтверждением того,@ сделала все правильно. А тут налицо работа за мяч. Результат очевиден. Можно было готовить @ ,положив мяч в точке укладки после высыла вперед.Выполнить всю частьВ и только потом разрешить взять мяч. это бы сработало для такой @.


Я думаю, что мяч (любой МО) должен являться не подтверждением того, что собака все сделала правильно, а того, что проводник в восторге от своей собаки! Похвала, совместная игра - ты супер! - и совмсетное счастье!
Вы, видимо, невнимательно прочитали мой пост, где я приводила в пример работу со своей собакой - я сначала в нем писала, что мотивация для моей собаки - моя вечная головная боль!  :Ad:  Поэтому вами предложенный способ нам абсолютно не подходит. Но дело не в том. Дело в том, что если вы считаете, что вообще "нет проблемы авторитета - есть проблема мотивации", то как же собаке "разрешить взять мяч только в конце", если мотивация - на мяч, а она его хочет, например? Сейчас не о своей говорю - моей мяч вообще до полной лампочки. Имея авторитет - собаку удержите в работе. Имея только мотивацию получить желаемое - пошлет она Вас, пожалуй, и к мячу ломанется. Особенно - если поводка в руках не будет.  :Ad:  Нет? 
Мне видится, что можно рассмотреть две крайности: есть авторитет и нет мотивации и - есть мотивация, нет авторитета. В первом случае собака будет работать медленно и зажато, некрасиво, неинтересно, без удовольствия - но работать будет. Во втором - собака будет не работать, а, собственно, выпрашивать МО, и тут все зависит от того, насколько долго у нее хватит терпения "ждать" этот МО, делая все новые и новые упражнения. Если на весь раздел - то это будет выглядеть как вполне заинтересованная красивая азартная работа. Если не надолго - то это срыв. Истина, наверное, должна быть посередине: проводник обязан иметь неоспоримый авторитет у своей собаки, четко следя при этом, чтобы этим авторитетом собаку не "задавить" (вовремя расслаблять игрой, похвалой и т.д.) Ну, это только мое видение процесса. Понятно, что на истину в последней инстанции не претендую. Поскольку сама я не только "не волшебник, а только учусь", но и, образно говоря, в школу-то не так давно поступила  :Ad:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Мне видится, что можно рассмотреть две крайности: есть авторитет и нет мотивации и - есть мотивация, нет авторитета. В первом случае собака будет работать медленно и зажато, некрасиво, неинтересно, без удовольствия - но работать будет. Во втором - собака будет не работать, а, собственно, выпрашивать МО, и тут все зависит от того, насколько долго у нее хватит терпения "ждать" этот МО, делая все новые и новые упражнения. Если на весь раздел - то это будет выглядеть как вполне заинтересованная красивая азартная работа. Если не надолго - то это срыв. Истина, наверное, должна быть посередине: проводник обязан иметь неоспоримый авторитет у своей собаки, четко следя при этом, чтобы этим авторитетом собаку не "задавить" (вовремя расслаблять игрой, похвалой и т.д.) Ну, это только мое видение процесса. Понятно, что на истину в последней инстанции не претендую. Поскольку сама я не только "не волшебник, а только учусь", но и, образно говоря, в школу-то не так давно поступила


 :Ay: Лучше не скажешь! :Ax:

----------


## Vesle_Anne

*чернощеков александр*, проблема в том, что в данном разговоре, когда мы обсуждаем дрессировку, каждый имеет ввиду в первую очередь себя. У вас, видимо, сильный и властный характер, собака это чувствует, поэтому для вас актуально как раз не "задавить" собаку своим авторитетом. Я человек мягкий, а собака у меня наглая  :Ag:  для меня вопрос поднятия моего авторитета в глазах собаки стоит очень остро. Потому как вот это 



> Имея только мотивацию получить желаемое - пошлет она Вас, пожалуй, и к мячу ломанется.


у нас уже было. А поскольку у меня еще и сука, то она периодически выдумывает всякие мелкие пакости. 





> Истина, наверное, должна быть посередине: проводник обязан иметь неоспоримый авторитет у своей собаки, четко следя при этом, чтобы этим авторитетом собаку не "задавить" (вовремя расслаблять игрой, похвалой и т.д.)


Полностью согласна!

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Я отрабатывал подзыв собаки к себе.Пес хорошо стартовал .но недоходя несколько метров замедлялся и останавливался.Как опытный дрессировщик ,я сделал вывод,что собака вредничает.Корректировал,пиная собаку в бок.


 :Ai:  :0183:  :0228:  Нихрена себе, простите... Вредничает, стало быть?... А... и... опытный дрессировщик корректировал, значит... ну лана, молчу-молчу :Ao:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Нихрена себе, простите... Вредничает, стало быть?... А... и... опытный дрессировщик корректировал, значит... ну лана, молчу-молчу


вот и я о том же!лучше бы меня кто-нибудь-толка было бы больше!

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE][QUOTE]


> [/


QUOTE]Обеими руками за! так оно,наверное, и есть! Описанный  мною способ имеется на вооружении у Елены Жуковой, члена сборной России. У Игоря Ленгварски тоже.Я просто высказываю свои соображения-можетчто-то кому-нибудь понадобится.Все мысли вслух проверял на практике,так что это не голая теория.Под мотивацией я подразумевал желание работать .Если @энергично работает, то этому есть причина.Просто так она этого делать не будет.А вот причина, по которой  она так работает, у каждой своя.Своя мотивированность.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> *чернощеков александр*, проблема в том, что в данном разговоре, когда мы обсуждаем дрессировку, каждый имеет ввиду в первую очередь себя.


Совершенно верно.Каждый высказывает свое мнение ,опираясь на свой опыт.Кто видит в этом сходство с тем,что с ним происходит сейчас, может применить с пользой для себя.Тем более,что лучше учиться на чужих ошибках!Не нашел о тебе ничего в персоналиях.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Вот это точно. Поэтому предлагаю Вам выложить видео своей работы с собакой. Тогда будет легче обьясняться.


Постараюсь это сделать,хотя это вряд ли обогатит чей-нибудь арсенал.Техническая сложность-нужно кого-то просить,хотя вещь полезная в перую очередь для меня самого. Со стороны все выглядит совсем иначе, чем ты о себе думаешь.Тем более,что я не собираюсь посягать на чей-либо авторитет- просто хочу найти наиболее короткий путь в дрессировке,сберегая время и силы.К тому , что я пишу, не обязательно прислушиваться, а если пригодится кому-буду рад. Я не спорю, быть может контрдоводы укажут мне на мои заблуждения поэтому и предлагаю темы для обсуждения.

----------


## Tatjana

> Тем более,что я не собираюсь посягать на чей-либо авторитет- просто хочу найти наиболее короткий путь в дрессировке,сберегая время и силы


Чтобы сэкономить время и силы, зайдите сюда http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=525

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Чтобы сэкономить время и силы, зайдите сюда http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=525


СПАСИБО ЗА ИНФОРМАЦИЮ, ЕСТЬ МНОГО ИНТЕРЕСНОГО!

----------


## Tatjana

> СПАСИБО ЗА ИНФОРМАЦИЮ, ЕСТЬ МНОГО ИНТЕРЕСНОГО!


Всегда готова помочь, по-возможности!  :0221:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Всегда готова помочь, по-возможности!


заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

Совсем я забросила тему про подготовку Карлоса... Начался сезон, нет времени на описания.
Работаю след приблизительно 2 раза в неделю. Цель: набрать хотя бы 70 баллов. Еще пока не встречала такую бездарную собаку в следе, как Карлос!  :0332:  :0176:  
Изобретаю, изобретаю, изобретаю... Еще никогда не готовила собаку без корма. Тут совсем иной подход нужен. Сейчас делаю след переступами, где прямые не более 10-ти метров, в конце чуть корма, чтоб хоть как-то собаку премировать. В самом конце мяч, который надо либо закрывать коробкой, либо прикапывать.  Иначе Карлос его чует за 5 метров. Ветер пока только со стороны спины. Вчера был след около 70-ти метров. Ни шатко, ни валко. надо начинать учить обозначение вещи. Но тоже с изобретением... Мои стандартные установки не подойдут. Попробывала угол с кормом. Ерунда, ничего пока не получается.
В защите идем теперь 7-ми мильными шагами. боюсь сглазить... Облаивание уже в укрытии, получается через послушание получить фрустрацию на облаивании. Все фазы вполне!!! Я собакой довольна. Изминился до неузнаваемости. Канализирует в добыче. хорошее управление под нагрузкой. Вообщем я даже не ожидала такой работы!!!
Послушанием практически не занимаюсь.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> =aria;]


ирина,привет! я все-таки купил книгу карен прайор ,есть что вспомнить. со временем некоторые моменты забываются. книга с дополнениями,более современная,с новыми примерами. очень полезно почитать!спасибо за совет.осталось найти книгу"бегущие по волнам".если подскажешь,буду рад!

----------


## aria

> ирина,привет! я все-таки купил книгу карен прайор ,есть что вспомнить. со временем некоторые моменты забываются. книга с дополнениями,более современная,с новыми примерами. очень полезно почитать!спасибо за совет.осталось найти книгу"бегущие по волнам".если подскажешь,буду рад!


Александр, здорово! :Ax: 
Надо будет тоже перечитать эту книгу! :Ab: 
А _Бегущие по волнам_ попробую поискать!

----------


## Крыска

Чернощеков александр,ария
Только помните,что и у Прайор в книге про кликер есть ошибки. :Ad: 
Вот бегущие по волнам гораздо более интересная.
Александр а где Вы занимаетесь,если не секрет?

----------


## чернощеков александр

[


> QUOTE=Крыска;2359]Чернощеков александр,ария
> Только помните,что и у Прайор в книге про кликер есть ошибки.
> Вот бегущие по волнам гораздо более интересная.
> Александр а где Вы занимаетесь,если не секрет?


[/QUOTE]добрый день, я из питера.начинал заниматься у многих фигурантов защитой, послушанием занимаюсь сам.защита сначала не задалась,т.к. рано начал. пес  оказался позднезрелым,большой ошибкой было следование чужим советам,дескать собака должна, и т.д и т. п.хотя небольшой опыт был ,я решил  делать то ,что мне говорят ,не обращая внимание на особенности развития. большое влияние оказали встречи с люнебергом и томми валхалло,и питером роде. сейчас я считаю ,что это является основной базой в начале дрессировки, мне это здорово помогло и в защите и в послушании. защитой занимаюсь сам,прибегая к помощи помощника. сразу появился сдвиг в ссторону улучшения.собака с удовольствием стала работать.поводком не пользуюсь,контролирую при помощи команд и на основе интереса к фигуранту. вот и вроде бы и все. если будут вопросы,готов ответить.мои занятия несколько отличаются от общепринятых.хотя не берусь утверждать на сто процентов.

----------


## Arnold

Александр,
было бы интересно если бы Вы выложили  видео ваших занятий, так я думаю нагляднее будет.

----------


## Крыска

Александр я поняла,что Вы из Питера,поэтому и спрашиваю где занимаетесь.Просто я тоже из Питера. :Aa:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Александр я поняла,что Вы из Питера,поэтому и спрашиваю где занимаетесь.Просто я тоже из Питера.


я занимаюсь защитой  в сосновке по четным дням с 10 часов 30 минут. послушание на крестовском острове. мой телефон 9091683.звони.д.т.3237096

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Александр,
> было бы интересно если бы Вы выложили  видео ваших занятий, так я думаю нагляднее будет.


спасибо за проявленный интерес. постараюсь выполнить вашу просьбу.правда, я писал ранее,что организовать съемку несколько проблематично,т.к. под мой распорядок дня с трудом можно подстроиться. во-вторых, подскажите,как выложить запись на сайте,опыта не имею. могу предложить посильную помощь в форме советов на основе собственного опыта.может еще кто-то подключится,вместе проще найти выход из конкретной описанной ситуации. нужно четкое понимание происходящего,причина. после обсуждения несколько ранее вопроса об отпуске без принуждения я для себя эту проблему решил.собака теперь делает отпуск четко. так что польза в обсуждениях,я думаю, есть. пишите.

----------


## Tatjana

> большое влияние оказали встречи с люнебергом и томми валхалло,и питером роде. сейчас я считаю ,что это является основной базой в начале дрессировки, мне это здорово помогло и в защите и в послушании. защитой занимаюсь сам,прибегая к помощи помощника. сразу появился сдвиг в ссторону улучшения.собака с удовольствием стала работать.поводком не пользуюсь,контролирую при помощи команд и на основе интереса к фигуранту. вот и вроде бы и все. если будут вопросы,готов ответить.мои занятия несколько отличаются от общепринятых.хотя не берусь утверждать на сто процентов.


На меня эти же специалисты тоже оказали большое влияние. :Ad: 
Александр, если Вы пишите, что защиту готовите сами, то о какой нагрузке перед отпуском и о каком защитном инстинкте идет речь? Собака у Вас отпускает рукав так же, как и апортировочный предмет. И скорее всего имеет тоже состояние. Мне кажется мы говорим о разных вещах. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

*чернощеков александр*, я ничего не поняла... :0183:

----------


## Крыска

чернощеков александр
Вы к какому нормативу собаку готовите? А то я тоже ничего не поняла. :0317:

----------


## Крыска

> моя сразу начинает вести себя самоуверенно,если работать однотипно.я выяснил,что это самоуверенность в моем случае-ведет к недостаточно активной работе


 А это скорее всего проблема уровня работы фигуранта.

----------


## Arnold

> рукав можно вырвать,т.к.ткань скользкая.


 :0183:  :0317: 
Могу сказать абсолютно точно, что использование скользких тканей. недопустимо. А рукав вырывать травмоопасно.

Я не люблю давать советы по подготовке в середине (ибо убеждень что делать можно что угодно лишь бы результат был), особенно заочно, не видя собаки. 
Но то что Вы описываете прямой путь к травматизму. Выдергивание из пасти ухватки чревато: травмами зубной системы и ВНЧС (височно-нижнечелюстного сустава), а если собака срывается на отпуске и чаще всего при этом падает, то может получить и другие травмы.
Это не теория и не преувеличение. Я сам видел как собакам вырывали зубы, свертывали челюсти и как собаки получали травмы при падении с фигуранта.
Потом использование скользкой ткани не улучшает хватку, а всего лишь мешаеть работать из-за всего вышеперечисленного. Собака каждый раз когда у нее из зубов вырывают ухватку получает нехорошее впечатление, и она соответственно будет все время делать неуверенную хватку. А на номальном "не скользком" рукаве собака покажет такие же результы, а это уже из собственного опыта, когда я пробывал собак, подготовленных у фигуранов, которые вместо фирменного джутового покрытия использовали брезент.

----------


## Берн

У Прайор есть книга "Несушие ветер"...про дрессировку дельфинов..."Бегущая по волнам" - это А. Грин...не про дрессировку.... :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

*Arnold*, согласна с Вашим мнением!  :Ab:

----------


## Arnold

От себя хочу добавить ЭТО МОЕ ЛИЧНОЕ мнение( т.е.не является истиной в последней инстанции).
Из своего опыта могу отметить, что командование хелпером из-за собаки дело неблагодарное и не плодотворное. Опускаем момент, что помощник предложит вам отказаться от его услуг... Я его, кстати, прекрасно пойму. Вы стоя за собакой не можете грамотно оценить действия помощника (даже при наличие собственного фигурантского опыта). Координировать, контролировать и адекватно оценивать ход занятий может только человек, находящийся максимально близко стоящий к проднику с собаке и работающему фигуранту, с хорошим опытом защитной работы в качестве как фигуранта так и проводника и даже в этом случае не все видно. Если же такого человека нет, то дабы контролировать и анализировать занятие, надо записывать все моменты на видео и только, зачастую, после многократного просмотра, понимаешь, какие были у кого недочеты.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

//_фигурант стоит,на рывки не реагирует. ждем ,пока собаке не надоест и она отпустит рукав. сразу же после отпуска даем хватку.идея такая-отпустив неподвижный рукав, собака получает возможность побороться,начинает сама руководить процессом.для первой фазы требуется время и терпение,но это действует._//
Все абсолютно ясно и понятно. Есть  собаки, с которыми это работает. Кассета Годфрида Дилди 1998 (но могу с годом ошибиться). Мы тоже использовали такую методику для некоторых собак. Плюс действительно в том, что собака начинает в хорошем смысле руководить процессом. То же самое говорит на кассете Дилди. Задача - перевести собаку в активное состояние (из ре-активного). Если Саша эту кассету не видел, то он молодец. Сам дошел до продвинутой несколько лет назад теории. Сейчас подоходы другие, акценты сместились, но это совсем не значит, что так работать нельзя (или немодно). Все хорошо, что позволяет получить желаемый результат.
Вообще, конечно нужно видео. Тогда все будет понятно.
Удачи всем!
Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Могу сказать абсолютно точно, что использование скользких тканей. недопустимо. А рукав вырывать травмоопасно.


Смотря как вырывать :Af:  Если вырывать правильно то травм не будет. Я не фигурант, но знаю как минимум три способа безтравматичного вырывания рукава. 
Опять же смотря что у собаки в пасти. Если тряпка кожаная, то вообще нет проблем, если кожаный же валик, то тоже самое... Если юниорский рукав гаппаевский с толстым рустом, то тоже все нормально...
Проблемы могут реально возникнуть при срыве собаки с боевого рукава при высокой скорости входа и неграмотной работе фигуранта. У нас тоже был случай, когда собака лишилась половины верхнего клыка..
Но это спорт, без травм тем более с высокоскоростными собаками обойтись не получается.




> а если собака срывается на отпуске и чаще всего при этом падает, то может получить и другие травмы.


На отпуске собака может срываться сколько хош и ничего не будет. Отпуск - это когда уже команда "Дай!". Стало быть никто уже никуда не бежит...А вот во время прыжка и хватки после него, да - могут быть проблемы.У меня вчера с моим так и получилось. Фигурант не поставил собаку на лапы после того, как она сделала хватку. Скорость входа была большая с почти трехметрового прыжка и фигурант не удержал в руках валик. Собаку развернуло в воздухе и она упала на бок на левую заднюю лапу. Сегодня ходит на трех. Левая лапа в районе пясти распухла. Колбель не жалуется - знает что все пройдет :Ab:  Виноват я, больше никто, так как решил "разгрузить" собаку простым незатейливым скоростным пуском на фигуранта, имеющего проблемы с приемом скоростных собак. Ветеринар говорит, что скорее всего это удар с небольшим растяжением связок. Вчера после тренировки он бегал более менее ничего... К вечеру немного захромал. После ночи - на лапу не опирается совсем. Если чуть расходится - начинает наступать. Значит - жить будет. Вечером сделаем укольчик и все будет ок.
Спасибо!

----------


## Arnold

> Смотря как вырывать Если вырывать правильно то травм не будет. Я не фигурант, но знаю как минимум три способа безтравматичного вырывания рукава. 
> Опять же смотря что у собаки в пасти. Если тряпка кожаная, то вообще нет проблем, если кожаный же валик, то тоже самое... Если юниорский рукав гаппаевский с толстым рустом, то тоже все нормально...
> Проблемы могут реально возникнуть при срыве собаки с боевого рукава при высокой скорости входа и неграмотной работе фигуранта. У нас тоже был случай, когда собака лишилась половины верхнего клыка..
> Но это спорт, без травм тем более с высокоскоростными собаками обойтись не получается.
> 
> 
> На отпуске собака может срываться сколько хош и ничего не будет. Отпуск - это когда уже команда "Дай!". Стало быть никто уже никуда не бежит...А вот во время прыжка и хватки после него, да - могут быть проблемы.У меня вчера с моим так и получилось. Фигурант не поставил собаку на лапы после того, как она сделала хватку. Скорость входа была большая с почти трехметрового прыжка и фигурант не удержал в руках валик. Собаку развернуло в воздухе и она упала на бок на левую заднюю лапу. Сегодня ходит на трех. Левая лапа в районе пясти распухла. Колбель не жалуется - знает что все пройдет Виноват я, больше никто, так как решил "разгрузить" собаку простым незатейливым скоростным пуском на фигуранта, имеющего проблемы с приемом скоростных собак. Ветеринар говорит, что скорее всего это удар с небольшим растяжением связок. Вчера после тренировки он бегал более менее ничего... К вечеру немного захромал. После ночи - на лапу не опирается совсем. Если чуть расходится - начинает наступать. Значит - жить будет. Вечером сделаем укольчик и все будет ок.
> Спасибо!


 Дмитрий, вырывать в моем понимании-резким рывком освободить ухватку от собаки. Под нетравмоопасными методами "вырывани", я так понимаю, Вы подразумеваете: фигурант ставит рукав в неудобное положение для дальнейшего удержания. 
Парднон, под отпуском я имел ввиду не команду "ДАЙ", а пуск.
По поводу падения Вашей собаки: Какой укольчик??!! Бегом снимок делать!!!! С этим не шутят.
Хочу отметить, что травматизм на дрессировке дело весьма и весьма серьезное и нельзя к этому относиться легкомысленно не со стороны инструктора, ни со стороны проводников. Многие этого просто недооценивают.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> По поводу падения Вашей собаки: Какой укольчик??!! Бегом снимок делать!!!! С этим не шутят.


Полностью согласен. Прошли через это - сразу бегал, вечером прихрамывал, к утру опухла и не ступал... А на снимке - перелом двух костей пясти. (Теперь еще приходится оправдываться, что размет не врожденный. :Ag: )

----------


## Arnold

Тут еще прикол, в том, что если травма суставная, на снимке может быть ничего и не видно или все может закрыть гематома. Я бы еще рекомендовал сделать УЗИ сустава.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Сейчас подоходы другие, акценты сместились, но это совсем не значит, что так работать нельзя (или немодно). Все хорошо, что позволяет получить желаемый результат.
> Вообще, конечно нужно видео. Тогда все будет понятно.
> Удачи всем!
> Спасибо!


[/QUOTE]дима,ты абсолютно прав,это методика готфрида дилди.дело в том ,что в моем случае она действует,собака быстро отпускает рукав,чтобы продолжитьработу. ничего лучше я не видел и разговоры о том, что собака не отпускает не совсем понятны.запмсей с работой дилди не видел, интересно было бы посмотреть. подскажи, как выложить видео,а то моя просьба както зависла.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> *чернощеков александр*, я ничего не поняла...


я готов попытаться снова обьяснить,только что-то все равно понятно должно быть.неточные формулировки- мое слабое место.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[[QUOTE]QUOTE][


> QUOTE=Крыска;2378]чернощеков александр
> Вы к какому нормативу собаку готовите? А то я тоже ничего не поняла.:


готовлю к ИПО.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> А это скорее всего проблема уровня работы фигуранта.


БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ  БЛАГОДАРЕН,ЕСЛИ ТЫ МНЕ ПОДСКАЖЕШЬ, К КОМУ В ПИТЕРЕ МОЖНО ОБРАТИТЬСЯ ИЗ ФИГУРАНТОВ,Я СО ВСЕМИ ХОРОШО ЗНАКОМ!

----------


## чернощеков александр

> У Прайор есть книга "Несушие ветер"...про дрессировку дельфинов..."Бегущая по волнам" - это А. Грин...не про дрессировку....


у меня так давно украли,что я некоторые вещи забыл,спасибо за напоминание.теперь буду знать,что искать,а то можно книгу с таким названием и не тем содержанием искать всю жизнь!

----------


## Крыска

> У Прайор есть книга "Несушие ветер"...про дрессировку дельфинов..."Бегущая по волнам" - это А. Грин...не про дрессировку...


Оль... :Ag:  :Ag: 
-У Вас есть книга "Недоразумение Улицкого"? 
-Может быть "Казус Кукоцкого"?
-А какая разница?
 :Ap: 
А вообще мы все друг друга поняли.Про дельфинов же.... :Ap:

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> От себя хочу добавить ЭТО МОЕ ЛИЧНОЕ мнение( т.е.не является истиной в последней инстанции).
> Из своего опыта могу отметить, что командование хелпером из-за собаки дело неблагодарное и не плодотворное. Опускаем момент, что помощник предложит вам отказаться от его услуг...


ты совершенно прав, только самое близкое место,где живет человек,способный оказать грамотную помощь ,живет в финляндии или в германии. к сожалению,хотя владелец не мастер, остальное еще хуже. я уверен ,в эстонии дело с этим  обстоит намного лучше.сейчас люди ,работающие профессионально с собаками,не в состоянии подготовить своих собственных.есть приятное исключение- татьяна чернякова, например.но это исключение,подтверждающее правило. спорт сейчас у нас не в моде, на соревнования по ипо желающих нет. мы в питере хотим устроить соревнования между собой,проверить методику подготовки. и вообще ,зачем рабочие собаки, если нет желания участвовать в соревнованиях?

----------


## Крыска

Ну почему уж совсем нет. :Ag: Питерцы на Кинодроме в ИПО1 первое общее место.В следу 2 место,в защите первое.
Хотя фигуранты это беда.Нету их в Питере,хоть плачь.

----------


## Берн

Я опять поправлю. :Ap: ... ИПО1 Н. Ожигова и малинуа Аким з Политану 2 место в общем зачете. 1 место в разделе С и 2-е в разделе В. Н.Чупина и малинуа Айа з Политану 2 место в разделе А, общее, кажется шестое...Тренер один и тот же - А. Таненя...

----------


## Крыска

А...Точно.Я про Пугачеву все время забываю.

----------


## Arnold

В Питере нет грамотных фигурантов??? 
Что-то мне слабо в это верится. 
Походите посмотрите (без собаки). Полазейте на форумах. Я уверент, что найти нормального декоя в Питере не такая уж и проблема.

----------


## Tatjana

> От себя хочу добавить ЭТО МОЕ ЛИЧНОЕ мнение( т.е.не является истиной в последней инстанции).
> Из своего опыта могу отметить, что командование хелпером из-за собаки дело неблагодарное и не плодотворное. Опускаем момент, что помощник предложит вам отказаться от его услуг... Я его, кстати, прекрасно пойму. Вы стоя за собакой не можете грамотно оценить действия помощника (даже при наличие собственного фигурантского опыта). Координировать, контролировать и адекватно оценивать ход занятий может только человек, находящийся максимально близко стоящий к проднику с собаке и работающему фигуранту, с хорошим опытом защитной работы в качестве как фигуранта так и проводника и даже в этом случае не все видно. Если же такого человека нет, то дабы контролировать и анализировать занятие, надо записывать все моменты на видео и только, зачастую, после многократного просмотра, понимаешь, какие были у кого недочеты.


ППКС!  :0493:

----------


## Tatjana

> БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ  БЛАГОДАРЕН,ЕСЛИ ТЫ МНЕ ПОДСКАЖЕШЬ, К КОМУ В ПИТЕРЕ МОЖНО ОБРАТИТЬСЯ ИЗ ФИГУРАНТОВ,Я СО ВСЕМИ ХОРОШО ЗНАКОМ!


Я бы советовала Вам обратиться к Валере Свищеву. Это талантливый  дрессировщик и фигурант. :Ab: 

А какой возраст Вашей собаки?

----------


## Крыска

> Я бы советовала Вам обратиться к Валере Свищеву. Это талантливый  дрессировщик и фигурант.
> 
> А какой возраст Вашей собаки?


Тань,вот не обижайся,но Валере еще расти и расти до опытного фигуранта.
И как ни печально в Питере опытных  нет.Приходится из других городов приглашать.
Если у кого есть в Питере опытный бум счастливы узнать про такого.

----------


## Алена

Как по заказу, вам фигарнт в Питер:  :Ad: 

Последние новости!!! 
В наш лагерь на 4 дня приезжает Peter Rohde. Есть возможность позаниматься с ним защитой. Одно занятие с Peter Rohde по защите будет стоить 50 евро. Участвовать в данном мероприятии могут как участники дрессировочного лагеря, так и желающие просто приехать позаниматься с Peter Rohde. Желающие узнать подробности могут позвонить по телефону: 8-921-344-70-18, Надежда
Информация с Вартхофа про лагерь в Цвелодубово.

----------


## Крыска

Алена
Роде это здорово конечно,но 4 занятия? Нам фигурант то нужен на постоянной основе. :Ac:

----------


## Берн

Если взрослая, подготовленная собака и проводник точно знает, что он хочет от фигуранта, а фигурант готов выполнять указания проводника - 4 дня занятий могут иметь смысл...В любой другой ситуации такие занятия - в лучшем случае - бесполезны... :Ac:  Поломать легко...собирать потом обратно - очень долго...ИМХО......
 А про Свищева...хотелось бы сначала подготовленных им собак посмотреть...в работе...ни разу не видела...

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE][QUOTE]


> В Питере нет грамотных фигурантов??? 
> Что-то мне слабо в это верится. 
> Походите посмотрите (без собаки). Полазейте на форумах. Я уверент, что найти нормального декоя в Питере не такая уж и проблема.[/QUOTEглавная


проблема фигурантов в том,что они дрессируются еще хуже,-вернее так,хуже собак дрессируются  только фигуранты.не хочу никого обидеть,поймите меня правильно- хочется иметь рядом человека,который знает про дрессировку от и до и хотя бы на твердую четверку может подготовить собаку.вяткин на украине -наверное то ,что нужно. человек ,положивший жизнь на это и при этом не консерватор-я вижу дрессировщика именно таким.дрессировка -процесс творческий,не каждому дано.опыт тоже играет большую роль,но не компенсирует отсутствие творческого потенциала.иначе это ремесленник,результата не достигающий.когда выходит фигурант и делает постоянно определенный набор телодвижений,не обращая внимания на особенности собаки-как его можно назвать? а когда у каждого свои тараканы?мы ведь собаку хотим подготовить а не дрессировать чужих тараканов!  кого замыкает на игру, агрессию, а ты уж втискивайся в эти рамки как хочешь.кстати-ответь пожалуйста,опираясь на свой опыт-почему собака не отпускает рукав? я пока насчитал две причины.если это выяснить, то с отпуском можно быстро разобраться.пиши.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> ППКС!


я тоже за,только где это за взять.свищев -наш заводчик, собака его хорошо знает,а поработать хочется с незнакомыми людьми,чтобы помотреть на собаку ,проверить ее потенциал.валера делает огромное дело,один на всю россию, да и то из эстонии,занимается разведением рабочих собак.кто еще на это способен!делает упор в дрессировке на агрессию,а что это такое, кто мне сможет объяснить.! насколько агрессия важна в спорте?моей собаке пять лет.

----------


## Arnold

Александр, 
я тут вижу для вас один выход, если Вас не устраивают фигуранты, то можно не "дрессировать" их самостоятельно, а напримет вытащить наиболее понравившегося фигуранта на семинар к тому же Алексу (к нему кстати отношусь с большим уважением), а в последствии держать с ним связь и консультироваться, при этом не забывая работать своей головой.
Второй выход наиболее удобный: научиться работать самому до такой степени чтобы учить других, но на это уйдут годы, и подготовить себе личного фигуранта, который будет готовить собак Вам а Вы ему...

----------


## Arnold

Собаке 5 лет???!!! Я думал мы со щенком или по крайней мере с молодой собакой дело имеем...
А "агрессия" она же злоба, что угодно как хотите это называйте. В общем чувство неприятия к противнику(фигуранту) важно в любой защите, спорт это не спорт. Это большой миф, что спорт это аппортировка рукава (костюма) с фигуранта. Собак сделанный на "добыче" можно очень легко "посадить". Это показали многочисленные чемпионаты мира по IPO, где игровиков видно за км. и они чаще всего не выдерживают давления фигурант. Опытный эксперт легко отличит "аппортировщика рукава" от работающей собаки.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[


> QUOTE=Крыска;2410]Тань,вот не обижайся,но Валере еще расти и расти до опытного фигуранта.
> И как ни печально в Питере опытных  нет.Приходится из других городов приглашать.
> Если у кого есть в Питере опытный бум счастливы узнать про такого.


[/QUOTE]добрый день,не знаю как обращаться по имени. а ты где занимаешься?какая у тебя собака? и кто такие опытные фигуранты из других городов,хотелось бы быть в курсе дела!и хорошо иметь побольше инструкторов,подготовивших собак для соревнований,их действительно практически нет.

----------


## Arnold

Заочно не видя собаки, даже опираясь на самые красочные литературные описания я не могу сказать, в чем проблема отпуска Вашей собаки.
В обучении отпуску есть две крайности:
первая-при помощи удавки, парфорса эшо и т.д., прибавив к этому благой, а иногда не очень мат хозяина, вынуждать собаку отпустить рукав
вторая-ждать пока собаке надоест и она сам разожмет зубы, ловя при этом момент для команды "Дай".

И то и другое не правильно.
Везде нужна мера.

В двух словах надо, исходя из индивидуального случая, обеспечить собаке такие условия, чтобы она отпускала тогда когда мы этого вместе хотим.
См. статьи Алекса Вяткина по бесконфликтной дрессировке, там это очень классно описано.
Ищите золотую середину.
Интересуют спрособы попробую описать, но какой конкретно подойдет Вашей собаке, не видя и не имея с ней дело, сказать не могу.
Да учтите эксперименты со способами в 5 летнем возрасте нежелательны.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> Собаке 5 лет???!!! Я думал мы со щенком или по крайней мере с молодой собакой дело имеем...


мы имеем дело с взрослой,самоуверенной,признающей одного хозяина,очень сильной и неконтактной даже в отношении хозяина,не любящей подчиняться.с инстинктом добычи, проснувшимся в три года,сильным правда,жадной к своим вещам-полный простор для демонстрации всего мастерства дрессировщика.хотел бы уточнить- фигурант для меня -это человек,не дающий советы, а помогающий в дрессировке.многие проблемы удалось решить самому,зная особенности своей собаки.сейчас хочу посмотреть на собаку в работе с незнакомыми людьми. после смены методики я этого еще не делал.как насчет  причин неотпуска рукава?

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> Заочно не видя собаки, даже опираясь на самые красочные литературные описания я не могу сказать, в чем проблема отпуска Вашей собаки.


спасибо за помощь,только проблем с отпуском у собаки нет,это вопрос теоретический, с целью дальнейшего использования,может кому пригодится!

----------


## Lynx

> один на всю россию, да и то из эстонии,занимается разведением рабочих собак


Прям уж так и один?  :Ad:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> По поводу падения Вашей собаки: Какой укольчик??!! Бегом снимок делать!!!! С этим не шутят.


Спасибо большое за сочуствие и участие. Но у собаки есть ОЧЕНЬ грамотный лечащий врач. Каждый месяц проходят осмотры, делаются анализы, в том числе на биохимию и т.п. Ему звонок был сделан сразу. Вечером - на прием в клинику. Все ок. 
Вчера вечером собака носилась по лесу как ни в чем не бывало. Сегодня тем более.
Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> [


и кто такие опытные фигуранты из других городов,хотелось бы быть в курсе дела!и хорошо иметь побольше инструкторов,подготовивших собак для соревнований,их действительно практически нет.[/QUOTE]
Без вариантов Рома Кузютин. Он именно может подготовить собаку к соревнованиям и сделать так, чтобы она выступила достойно. Таких прецендентов уже было достаточно и не один год.
 Жиркевич может. так же *мне лично* нравится Олег Макаров. Все- Москва. Хороший фигурант Беляев Серега. Он в Ильинке под Москвой.
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Без вариантов Рома Кузютин.


И я заметила этого талантливейшего проводника!!!  :Ab: 
А как с ним связаться?

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, вот ссылка, по которой ты можешь связаться с Романом Кузютиным. Кстати, на семинаре с Йири и Миркой он тоже был. И лично с ними давно знаком.
http://www.dogmaster.ru/

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> И я заметила этого талантливейшего проводника!!! 
> А как с ним связаться?


+7 915-23-951-39 сотовый. Домашний без проса не даю :Ag: 
Спасибо!

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Про Рому Кузютина - солидарна! Собак его подготовки я даже уже узнавать стала на соревнованиях. И общаться с ним очень приятно.

----------


## Tatjana

Спасибо всем за данные. :Ab:

----------


## Крыска

И я присоединюсь про Кузютина.Понравились его собаки на Кинодроме.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> И я заметила этого талантливейшего проводника!!! 
> А как с ним связаться?


 в питере его хвалят!

----------


## чернощеков александр

сегодня сдал ИПО1.82-76-78.Произошло случайно не готовился.послушание от случая к случаю.работал в основном над состоянием по томми,проверял на упражнениях.скажу сразу- гораздо лучше,чем на подчинении.самое слабое- аппорт через.отрабатывать было негде.теперь сложилась схема,только почему-то после а не до...хождение рядом гораздо лучше,собака не терялась, повороты быстро, сидеть и лежать прилично.проверил концентрацию-ходьба назад и повороты назад вправо.пес не выключается.есть над чем и как работать.на защите повторный обыск,т.к. не сконцентрировал внимание в нужном направлении.прогресс есть,по мнению судьи-хватка хорошая,есть желание,хотелось бы чуть быстрее.повторный обыск,повторная команда при отзыве,предотвращение побега-чуть быстрее желательно. чуть быстрее на лобовой. вошел в рукав акцентированно, с ударом. нужна практика. опять же -адреналин, сразу хочется двигаться дальше,застой убивает желание.взгляд со стороны профессионала-хороший холодный душ, стимулирует.есть над чем работать.

----------


## aria

Александр! От всей души поздравляю!!! Это первое достижение, и пусть оно будет только начальной ступенькой! С Вашим упорством Вы сможете добиться хороших результатов :Ax: !

----------


## Крыска

Поздравляю Вас! А кому и где сдавали?
На семинар собираетесь с Роде 6 и 7июня?

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Александр, примите поздравления!

----------


## jarvenmaa

С почином!
 :Az:

----------


## Tatjana

> сегодня сдал ИПО1.82-76-78.


Поздравляю!  :Ab: 
А кто оценивал испытания?

----------


## ИРИНА Е.

Поздравляю! Молодцы !

----------


## чернощеков александр

большое спасибо всем,честно-не ожидал!писал -свои впечатления и ошибки в ходе подготовки,думал,что кто-то примет на вооружение и сам этого уже не сделает.на испытаниях недостатки становятся видны и мне и  судье.сдавал Е. Никифоровой- САМА ОНА СОРЕВНУЕТСЯ И У МЕНЯ СЛОЖИЛОСЬ ВПЕЧАТЛЕНИЕ,что она знает больше,чем хотелось бы, но это шутка.судила  не спустя рукава,что радует,т.к. хочется получить полную картину подготовки собаки, чтобы не жить с ними .вторая причина моего скоропалительного решения- соревнования только в сентябре, а собаки так долго не живут.буду подключаться к группам по сдаче, т.к. подход в оценке моей работы меня очень устраивает.есть возможность проверять свои наработки не в стерильных условиях. желаю удачи всем-рабочие собаки для работы!

----------


## Лена

Добрый день! 
У меня кобель НО 2,5г. проблема с выдержкой.
Раньше подползал на 20-30 см, а сейчас встал и отошел на 2-3 метра и стоял (было 1 раз на итоговом занятии). Когда вернулась лег. Как можно откорректировать?

----------


## Лена

Была проблема с лежать из движения, тоже немножко подползал. Пришлось убрать подзыв и хвалила после возвращения, перестал.
На выдержке с этим сложнее.

----------


## Lynx

Лена, есть специальные колышки, они вбиваются в землю за спиной собаки. Вверху над землей торчит только колечко от колышка. Берется веревка. можно в обычной строймагазине, длина метров 30-40 или больше. С одной стороны крепится к ошейнику собаки, проводится под ее живот и далее назад к колышку, а потом тянется к Вам вперед на нужное расстояние выдержки. Таким образом Вы можете контролировать собаку и не давать ей двигаться вперед на выдержке. То есть когда Вы дергаете веревку на себя, собаку получается вы дергаете назад.

----------


## Лена

*Lynx* спасибо.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> Поздравляю Вас! А кому и где сдавали?
> На семинар собираетесь с Роде 6 и 7июня?


[на семинар собирался, а как получится,не знаю. спасибо за поздравление!семинар будет 4 дня.

----------


## Крыска

Ну мы если приедем то только 7 числа.И без собак скорее всего.Хотя погода особо не радует.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Тань,вот не обижайся,но Валере еще расти и расти до опытного фигуранта.


Вы счастливые люди. А я вот всё думаю, как бы мне найти время, чтобы отстоять суточную очередь на границе, доехать до Питера и хотя бы пару занятий провести с Валерой. А мне это очень нужно.

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> У меня кобель НО 2,5г. проблема с выдержкой.


Как вариант, можно после правильно выполненной команды поощрять выбросом мяча за спину собаке. Тода вперед продвигаться не будет.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Лена, есть специальные колышки, они вбиваются в землю за спиной собаки......То есть когда Вы дергаете веревку на себя, собаку получается вы дергаете назад.


В дополнение к Даше.
1. При непосредственной подготовке к сдаче веревку можно передать помощнику, который может стоять приблизительно, где стоит судья-контролер, наблюдающий за собаками на выдержке. Веревку может дергать он. Соответствующие связи у собаки выстраиваются в голове очень быстро.
2. ЭШО. Это уже для шлифовки. Контакты - на холке. 
Успехов.

----------


## Лена

Дмитрий Паук и Vesle_Anne  огромное спасибо!

----------


## Крыска

> Вы счастливые люди. А я вот всё думаю, как бы мне найти время, чтобы отстоять суточную очередь на границе, доехать до Питера и хотя бы пару занятий провести с Валерой.


Тогда лучше на семинар в июле! А почему суточная очередь? Фига се!!! В финку давно такого нет.ну разве что в праздники.

----------


## Irka

Лена. А я бы не стала ни дергать собаку, ни руками корректировать. Все решается гораздо проще и надежнее. Идете -команда лежать - проходите шаг-два быстро и сразу назад - поощрение. Т.е пока собака не успела еще подползти. Подползает - начните с полшага - поощрение. Постепенно увеличивая расстояние отхода. Поверьте, писать дольше, чем это делается. собака начинает понимать минут через 5 (примерно успеете раз 20 повторить и усложнить). Подползла - нет поощрения, подошли, стали рядом, продолжаете движение. Лежит не двигаясь - возвращаетесь и поощряете. Просто как в букваре. :) Зачем Вы отходите тогда далеко, если есть такая проблема с подползанием? Все делается от простого к сложному. Сначала отходите на такое расстояние, чтобы она не подползала, а потом увеличиваете постепенно. Начала опять подползать - вернулись на шаг назад в упражнении, опять отходите так, чтобы она не ползла.

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Согласна с Irka! Я бы еще в качестве поощрения лакомство использовала - еда успокаивает. И подносила бы его почти под грудь, чтобы собака должна была назад прогнуться чуток, чтобы его взять.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Идете -команда лежать - проходите шаг-два быстро и сразу назад - поощрение. Т.е пока собака не успела еще подползти. Подползает - начните с полшага - поощрение. Постепенно увеличивая расстояние отхода. ...Подползла - нет поощрения, подошли, стали рядом, продолжаете движение. Лежит не двигаясь - возвращаетесь и поощряете. Просто как в букваре. :)


Замечательный способ! Тоже как один из вариантов. Но не на всех собаках работает, увы. Тем более, если проблема УЖЕ существует. Да и вообще... Есть такие особи :0317: !!! Особенно это доберманы и такой же пробитый на всю голову у нас есть, например, лабрик. Хотя метод безусловно хороший. 
В этом случае дополнение Татьяны Груздевой очень кстати:)
Успехов!

----------


## Tatjana

> Добрый день! 
> У меня кобель НО 2,5г. проблема с выдержкой.
> Раньше подползал на 20-30 см, а сейчас встал и отошел на 2-3 метра и стоял (было 1 раз на итоговом занятии). Когда вернулась лег. Как можно откорректировать?


В обучении всегда от простого к сложному. Сначала надо разобраться, почему он так делает? Что думает об этом сама Лена?

----------


## Лена

> Лена. А я бы не стала ни дергать собаку, ни руками корректировать. Все решается гораздо проще и надежнее. Идете -команда лежать - проходите шаг-два быстро и сразу назад - поощрение. Т.е пока собака не успела еще подползти. Подползает - начните с полшага - поощрение. Постепенно увеличивая расстояние отхода. Поверьте, писать дольше, чем это делается. собака начинает понимать минут через 5 (примерно успеете раз 20 повторить и усложнить). Подползла - нет поощрения, подошли, стали рядом, продолжаете движение. Лежит не двигаясь - возвращаетесь и поощряете.


Пробовала поощрять та ка вы описываете (когда возникла проблема, сделали шаг назад), он лежит когда я рядом.



> Зачем Вы отходите тогда далеко, если есть такая проблема с подползанием?


В том, то и проблема, что я не могу отойти больше, чем на три шага.

----------


## Лена

> Сначала надо разобраться, почему он так делает? Что думает об этом сама Лена?


Собака начала подползать, когда первый раз услышал выстрелы (Выстрел у него ассоциируется с игрой), до этого все было идеально, даже не заваливался.  Он по своей натуре жлоб (не терпит если работает другая собака, а не он). Мотивация на еду и мяч меркнет, перед тем когда бросают аппортировочный предмет.

----------


## Katochka

> Согласна с Irka! Я бы еще в качестве поощрения лакомство использовала - еда успокаивает. И подносила бы его почти под грудь, чтобы собака должна была назад прогнуться чуток, чтобы его взять.


А еще можно лакомство (или мяч) класть ЗА собаку. Т.е. положили лакомство/мяч (собака это видит), уложили собаку спиной к поощрению, отошли на 2-3 шага, послали собаку поощриться. Поможет, если собака подползает к хозяйну, чтобы быстрее получить еду/игрушку.

----------


## Nubira

> Собака начала подползать, когда первый раз услышал выстрелы (Выстрел у него ассоциируется с игрой), до этого все было идеально, даже не заваливался.  Он по своей натуре жлоб (не терпит если работает другая собака, а не он). Мотивация на еду и мяч меркнет, перед тем когда бросают аппортировочный предмет.


 :Af:  ищите причину в другом. Мой тоже жлоб добычный, но на выдержке проблемы исчезли с тех пор как я свой авторитет над ним установила.
И как это выстрелы ассоциируются с игрой?

----------


## Лена

> Поможет, если собака подползает к хозяйну, чтобы быстрее получить еду/игрушку.


Он подползает к собаке которая работает в паре с ним.

----------


## Лена

> ищите причину в другом. Мой тоже жлоб добычный, но на выдержке проблемы исчезли с тех пор как я свой авторитет над ним установила.
> И как это выстрелы ассоциируются с игрой?


Вы не подумайте, что я ему стреляю в поощрение. Ему становится очень весело, когда стреляют, как мне кажется он ждет наверное занятий по защите.



> но на выдержке проблемы исчезли с тех пор как я свой авторитет над ним установила.


Может вы и правы, раньше он себе этого не позволял, взрослеет.

----------


## Vesle_Anne

*Лена*, значит надо, наверное, немного его успокоить. По своей могу сказать, что она лучше всего работает, когда она в меру возбуждена. А поскольку темперамент буйный и тормозов нету, за её состоянием следить приходится мне. Если начинает перевозбуждаться, появляются ошибки, полностью пропадает выдержка и т.д. 

*Nubira,* всё что касается авторитета - полностью согласна!




> А еще можно лакомство (или мяч) класть ЗА собаку.


я почти то же самое написала. Только мне кажется, выбрасывание мяча в данном случае лучше - собака будет ждать броска от хозяина (т.е. поощрение не само по себе, а от хозяина). Ну, это только мое мнение.

----------


## Irka

> В том, то и проблема, что я не могу отойти больше, чем на три шага.


насколько больше? отходите на 3 шага, поощряйте, дальше на 3 с половиной шага - поощряйте. Не можете на полшага отойти больше 3х, отходите на четверть или делайте вид только, что пытаетесь отойти, поднимайте ногу, перемещайте корпус и ... сразу быстро назад - поощрение. По чуть-чуть, по миллиметру сдвигайтесь. Не бойтесь, что это долго. Пройдете этот рубеж, потом все завертится быстрее. Тут надо собаке "сломать" устоявшийся стереотип. 



> Пробовала поощрять та ка вы описываете (когда возникла проблема, сделали шаг назад), он лежит когда я рядом.


надо успевать вовремя поощрить. Ловите момент, долю секунды, пока он не успел подвинуться и  поощряйте. Будете также постепенно увеличивать время между отходом и поощрением. Сначала надо все делать быстро-быстро.

----------


## Nubira

...а может как раз надо не вовремя поощрить, а вовремя применить воздействие?

----------


## Лена

> Ловите момент, долю секунды, пока он не успел подвинуться и  поощряйте. Будете также постепенно увеличивать время между отходом и поощрением.


До сегодняшнего дня я так и делала (уже 2 месяца) - это не выход, он не понимает чего я хочу, он же лежит. Я сейчас больше склоняюсь к колышку и веревке, один - два раза показать как нужно лежать и проблемы не будет. Для моей собаки, так будет лучше, чем я его еще больше запутываю. Сегодня начнем коррекцию, надеюсь результат не заставит долго ждать. Всем спасибо за советы!

----------


## Tatjana

> Собака начала подползать, когда первый раз услышал выстрелы (Выстрел у него ассоциируется с игрой), до этого все было идеально, даже не заваливался.  Он по своей натуре жлоб (не терпит если работает другая собака, а не он). Мотивация на еду и мяч меркнет, перед тем когда бросают аппортировочный предмет.


Ну вот и обозначилась проблема... :Ab:  Отсюда и  будем плясать. Значит, как я поняла, раньше проблем с выдержкой у собаки не было? А когда ввели раздражители: работу другой собаки, выстрелы и аппортировку, то Ваша собака стала ползать и менять положение? Так?



> До сегодняшнего дня я так и делала (уже 2 месяца) - это не выход


Конечно не выход.

----------


## Лена

> Значит, как я поняла, раньше проблем с выдержкой у собаки не было? А когда ввели раздражители: работу другой собаки, выстрелы и аппортировку, то Ваша собака стала ползать и менять положение? Так?


Вы правильно все поняли, отсюда и ноги растут.

----------


## Tatjana

> Вы правильно все поняли, отсюда и ноги растут.


Ну, тогда это стандартная проблема. Всё от простого к сложному. Сначала только выстрелы. Проводник недалеко и никаких поводков, только собственный авторитет, при этом очень весомое поощерение за правильно отработанную выдержку через игру. Потом всё тоже самое с аппортировкой. Потом по раздельности с дистанцией и только потом всё вместе. 2 недели работы до оценки отлично.
Мне так кажется. :Ab:

----------


## Лена

> Сначала только выстрелы. Проводник недалеко и никаких поводков, только собственный авторитет, при этом очень весомое поощерение за правильно отработанную выдержку через игру. Потом всё тоже самое с аппортировкой. Потом по раздельности с дистанцией и только потом всё вместе.


Если после выстрела собака встает, какие мои действия?

----------


## Tatjana

> Если после выстрела собака встает, какие мои действия?


Твердое требование, без жестокости, но действенно. И обязательно за правильно выполненное упражнение хорошая разрядка через игру. Стоять во время выстрелов надо недалеко, может в метре от собаки.

----------


## Берн

*Tatjana*, можно вопрос....мы только начинаем...не хочется сразу напортачит...собака прилично делает выдержку на расстоянии метров 10 от меня...пока - без раздражителей...при подходе честно лежит, не дергается и не встает...что лучше....сначала довести расстояние и время до положенного без раздражителей, или уже сейчас укладывать ее во время работы других собак на небольших расстояниях...Собашка с проблемой - очень сильная "ориентироваочная"...при раздражителях она скорее всего не вскочит, но будет беспокоится и усиленно крутить башкой.

----------


## Tatjana

> *Tatjana*, можно вопрос....мы только начинаем...не хочется сразу напортачит...собака прилично делает выдержку на расстоянии метров 10 от меня...пока - без раздражителей...при подходе честно лежит, не дергается и не встает...что лучше....сначала довести расстояние и время до положенного без раздражителей, или уже сейчас укладывать ее во время работы других собак на небольших расстояниях...Собашка с проблемой - очень сильная "ориентироваочная"...при раздражителях она скорее всего не вскочит, но будет беспокоится и усиленно крутить башкой.


Если работа с выдержкой, то я, скорее всего, быстро ввела укладывание при работе другой собаки. Опять от простого к сложному. Сначала просто укладка у ноги, на короткое время. И всегда надо помнить о мотивации.
А вот по поводу "ориентировочной"... вот очень удивительно, почему мне вообще такие собаки не встречаются? Я просто таких никогда не видела...

----------


## Берн

Tatjana, я потому и поставила слово "ориентировочная" в кавычки, такое поведение так часто называют...но, наверно это не совсем правильно...Очень подвижная НС у собашки...при недостаточной мотивации очень легко переключается на посторонние раздражители...На следу практически не отвлекается, поскольку в принципе поисковая мотивация сильная...а вот на послушании мне пока не удается сильную мотивацию создать....пробую сейчас с кликером...вроде получше стало...довольно сосредоточенно ждет щелчков...

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, а как там поживает наш общий друг Карлос, с которого началась эта тема? 
 :0293:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, а как там поживает наш общий друг Карлос, с которого началась эта тема?


Нормально поживает. :0197:  Занимаюсь много следом. Наверное в конце июля- начале августа буду пробовать сдавать ИПО. С послушанием работаю мало. В основном защита и след. Сегодня только что со следовой, в самый солнцепек, иногда и на совершенно сухом поле. След за мяч. Уже ввела вещи на прямых, обозначает пока только с подсказкой. Углы тоже нормально. Если крапива, то не хочет идти по следу или если жучки в траве, то боится ложиться. Такой вот граф. Ну я и не настаиваю...  :Ap:  Нам бы 70 баллов на следе, и жизнь будет прекрасна. Со стороны Карлос показывает красивую следовую работу, но всё очень ненадежно. При сильном ветре на морду даже еще не пробовала. Но благодаря Карлосу, освоила метод работы за мяч. Очень даже удобно. :Ab: 
В защите особо проблем нет. Начали учить обыск и отзыв. В облаивании гаснет, но на большее и времени надо больше. Всё-равно это никто не оценит.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> благодаря Карлосу, освоила метод работы за мяч. Очень даже удобно.


Таня, а подробнее об этом можно? Вдруг пригодится когда. :Ad:

----------


## inna

А у нас вот появилась такая проблема,движение рядом на защите.Собака очень темпераментная,её на площадке во время послушания трудно было удержать в концентрации, а на защите...Вообщем рядом просто отвратительное,повороты все кошмарные :Ag: Как посоветуете скоректировать такое поведение? Делаем хождение рядом и корректное движение поощеряем пуском,но в таком случае собака ,мне кажеться,ещё больше заводиться,давит корпусом так что ноги подкашиваються. Если спокойно останавливаться во время движения,чтоб собака не забегала вперёд,после трёх-четырёх остановок собака начинает повизгивать...Таня,у вас там все на ИПО нормально ходят,корректно,что делали,а ?? И вообще насколько корректное нужно хождение на защите?

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня,у вас там все на ИПО нормально ходят,корректно,что делали,а ?? И вообще насколько корректное нужно хождение на защите?


Инна, тебе в этом должен помочь фигурант. С кем ты работаешь?

----------


## inna

> Инна, тебе в этом должен помочь фигурант. С кем ты работаешь?


С Виктором работаем..Вот есть видео последней треннировки,рядом начали делать только последние два занятия.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Gf_CUmBLE
Мы и работаем как Витя советует,но может что ещё кто посоветует...

----------


## Олег Рымарев

как по мне,то при таком подходе вряд ли    можно добиться хорошего послушания в защите. И не мудрено,что собака у вас попискивать начинает.
вот несколько лично для меня непонятных(я думаю для собаки тоже;)))   моментов
-зачем в первом эпизоде после того,как собака походила рядом-ее пустили облаивать,потом положили,потом опять движение рядом?
-зачем корректировать собаку через шлейку? Можно ведь второй поводок на строгач одеть
-зачем поощрять собаку при подходе к фигуранту-она в этот момент  и так рядом ходит плохо...
Все это вместе -один большой винегрет. Собака никогда не поймет чего вы от нее хотите.

Самое лучшее научить собаку двигаться рядом,на мой взгляд,позволяет следующее упр.
Первый этап-собака в ОП,фигурант в сторонке стоит. Вы дергаете поводком до тех пор,пока она на Вас не посмотрит. Как только посмотрела-пускаете командой фас укусить.
Потом добиваетесь более длительного смотрения на Вас.
Ну а потом начинаете двигаться по кругу,фигурант в центре,и как только собака начала корректно двигаться и смотреть на вас-пуск на фигуранта.
Далее-пуски делаете уже и с остановок,двигаетесь не по кругу,а в различных направлениях.  
Главное-все должно быть просто и понятно для собаки.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Делаем хождение рядом и корректное движение поощеряем пуском,но в таком случае собака ,мне кажеться,ещё больше заводиться,давит корпусом так что ноги подкашиваються. Если спокойно останавливаться во время движения,чтоб собака не забегала вперёд,после трёх-четырёх остановок собака начинает повизгивать...


Инна, у меня сразу возникла пара вопросов:
1. Почему Вы ходите по часовой стрелке? Ведь давит собака Вам на ноги не от желания правильно идти, а от желания поскорее добраться до Виктора, путь к которому преграждаете Вы. Нужно двигаться так, чтобы собака всегда оказывалась между Вами и фигурантом, тогда Вы точно будете знать, насколько правильно она идет.
2. Зачем Вы используете на защите шлейку? Мне кажется, что она Вам здесь только мешает. Дергая за шлейку, Вы не можете дать нужную по силе и по времени коррекцию.
А то, что предложил Вам Олег, мне кажется одним из самых простых и надежных способов управления собакой в обучении защите.
И на этом этапе обязательно пользуйтесь строгим ошейником!

----------


## Arnold

Инна,
вы с Греськой только начали отрабатывать элементы послушания на защите. 
1. На этом этапе я бы посоветовал отработку движения рядом делать после упражнений по хватке, т.е. когда собака устала ее легче корректировать.
2. Вообще на начальном этапе я не рекомендую совмещать хватку и движение рядом с фигурантом.
3. Полностью согласен насчет замечания по направлению движения и шлейке.
*исходя из представленной собаки

----------


## inna

Ооо,спасибо за быстрые ответы!



> зачем в первом эпизоде после того,как собака походила рядом-ее пустили облаивать,потом положили,потом опять движение рядом?


Олег,это наверно два разных элемента,ролик ведь порезан на упражнения,иначе не влезает на ютуб :Ag: 



> зачем корректировать собаку через шлейку? Можно ведь второй поводок на строгач одеть


Строгач,можно...но на строгаче собака какая то зажатая.Хотя на защите мы не пробывали,только на послушании



> Первый этап-собака в ОП,фигурант в сторонке стоит. Вы дергаете поводком до тех пор,пока она на Вас не посмотрит. Как только посмотрела-пускаете командой фас укусить.
> Потом добиваетесь более длительного смотрения на Вас.


А вот это я думаю подойдёт нам,попробую на следущем занятии..



> 1. Почему Вы ходите по часовой стрелке? Ведь давит собака Вам на ноги не от желания правильно идти, а от желания поскорее добраться до Виктора, путь к которому преграждаете Вы. Нужно двигаться так, чтобы собака всегда оказывалась между Вами и фигурантом, тогда Вы точно будете знать, насколько правильно она идет.


Не обращала на это внимание,исправлюсь..



> 2. Зачем Вы используете на защите шлейку? Мне кажется, что она Вам здесь только мешает. Дергая за шлейку, Вы не можете дать нужную по силе и по времени коррекцию.


Шлейка удобна,она не душит при натяжении,можно одеть ещё и цепочный ошейник со вторым поводком,типа того что выше писал Олег насчёт парфорса.
Арнольд это тебе вопросы и ответы.



> 1. На этом этапе я бы посоветовал отработку движения рядом делать после упражнений по хватке, т.е. когда собака устала ее легче корректировать.


Мы делаем и перед и после хватки,на протяжении всей треннировки



> 2. Вообще на начальном этапе я не рекомендую совмещать хватку и движение рядом с фигурантом.


То есть не подкреплять хваткой правельное движение,правельно? Тогда чем мне подкреплять нужное мне поведение???

----------


## Jevgeni

Япослушание у собаки не увидел, зато я увидел послушание у тебя, Инна. Очень хорошо ходишь рядом, всё время подстраиваясь под собаку.




> Первый этап-собака в ОП,фигурант в сторонке стоит. Вы дергаете поводком до тех пор,пока она на Вас не посмотрит. Как только посмотрела-пускаете командой фас укусить.
> Потом добиваетесь более длительного смотрения на Вас.
> Ну а потом начинаете двигаться по кругу,фигурант в центре,и как только собака начала корректно двигаться и смотреть на вас-пуск на фигуранта.
> Далее-пуски делаете уже и с остановок,двигаетесь не по кругу,а в различных направлениях.  
> Главное-все должно быть просто и понятно для собаки.


Фигуранта используем вместо мячика? Это конечно вариант. 
А мне кажется, что её просто надо хорошо загномить :Ap: . И для этого шлейка не подойдёт.  :Ap: Послушание, есть послушание - команда... должно быть выполнение, но для этого собака должна знать(хорошо знать) что делать при команде, например рядом.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Строгач,можно...но на строгаче собака какая то зажатая.


Может ты не правильно им пользовалась. Иногда собаки показывают зажатость (такие хитрые твари ) и проводник пугается, а собака учится как можно избежать конфликта.

----------


## inna

> Япослушание у собаки не увидел, зато я увидел послушание у тебя, Инна. Очень хорошо ходишь рядом, всё время подстраиваясь под собаку.


Стараюсь :Ag: 



> А мне кажется, что её просто надо хорошо загномить. И для этого шлейка не подойдёт. Послушание, есть послушание - команда... должно быть выполнение, но для этого собака должна знать(хорошо знать) что делать при команде, например рядом.


То есть ты думаешь парфорс и жёсткость? А других вариантов нету? Мы только отошли от механики,работаем на позитиве...Но по ходу надо возвращаться к началу и искать парфорс..

----------


## Jevgeni

> Стараюсь
> 
>  Мы только отошли от механики,работаем на позитиве....


Можно конечно попробавать уговорить собаку слушаться, но у меня не получается. :Ap:

----------


## inna

> Можно конечно попробавать уговорить собаку слушаться, но у меня не получается.


Да я поняла :Ag: Всё ищу строгач!




> Первый этап-собака в ОП,фигурант в сторонке стоит. Вы дергаете поводком до тех пор,пока она на Вас не посмотрит. Как только посмотрела-пускаете командой фас укусить.


Олег,ещё раз обдумав этот вариант,появился вопрос.Собака же не должна смотреть на меня во время защиты постоянно как на послушании,она должна наблюдать за действиями фигуранта...А мы пытаемся этим закрепить собаке другое..

----------


## inna

> Может ты не правильно им пользовалась. Иногда собаки показывают зажатость (такие хитрые твари ) и проводник пугается, а собака учится как можно избежать конфликта.


Я думаю что это с молодыми собаками прокатывает,когда только в начале обучения.У меня уже собака взрослая с хорошей базой послушки,меня так обмануть у неё уже не получиться никогда :Ag:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Собака же не должна смотреть на меня во время защиты постоянно как на послушании,она должна наблюдать за действиями фигуранта..

Кто Вам такое сказал? Собака должна смотреть на фигуранта только при заднем и боковом конвое. В остальных случаях она может смотреть на Вас.

----------


## inna

> Собака же не должна смотреть на меня во время защиты постоянно как на послушании,она должна наблюдать за действиями фигуранта..
> 
> Кто Вам такое сказал? Собака должна смотреть на фигуранта только при заднем и боковом конвое. В остальных случаях она может смотреть на Вас.


Не кто не говорил,но в моём представлении это так и должно быть! Если рядом подозрительный человек,собака должна за ним следить,а послушание когда собака смотрит в глаза это хорошо на площадке при отработке В раздела...Да и мало я по роликам видела чтоб собака переключалась на защите, так отличненько на хозяина.Собака должна подчиняться хозяину и слышать его команды,но при этом контролировать ситуацию.Разве не так?

----------


## шрэчка

Я,конечно,не спец,и проблем в послушании на защите у меня тоже хватает(изначально неправильно занимались,теперь расхлебываю),но я делаю так:перед началом защиты обязательно требую взгляда(долгого)в глаза,без этого вообще не начинаю.А в ходе работы периодически провоцирую пса на неповиновение и жестко корректирую при помощи парфорса а иногда и стека...По другому,к сожалению,с ним не получается...Сейчас у нас такая схема:если слушаешься,то кусаешься.Вроде есть небольшой прогресс(появилась выдержка перед лобовой,я занимаюсь ЗКС,у нас нельзя придерживать собаку за ошейник...).

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Строгач,можно...но на строгаче собака какая то зажатая.Хотя на защите мы не пробывали,только на послушании


Да некогда ей будет зажиматься на защите! Спасибо, если вообще будет на строгачь реагировать сразу. :Ab: 



> Шлейка удобна,она не душит при натяжении,можно одеть ещё и цепочный ошейник со вторым поводком,типа того что выше писал Олег насчёт парфорса.


Я бы не сказал и что мягкий ошейник душит. А от цепочки толку не будет. На защите на собаке должны быть мягкий и строгий ошейники одновременно.



> Собака же не должна смотреть на меня во время защиты постоянно как на послушании,она должна наблюдать за действиями фигуранта...


Олег уже сказал, в какие моменты собака должна следить за фигом неотрывно, а я добавлю, что взглядом она просит у Вас разрешения на то, чтобы схавать этого вредного мужика с рукавом. :Ad: 



> То есть не подкреплять хваткой правельное движение,правельно? Тогда чем мне подкреплять нужное мне поведение???


Нет, Инна, не правильно. Если уж Вы начали ходить кругами, то именно хваткой правильное движение и подкреплять. Арнольд, видимо, хотел сказать, что Вы рано стали хождением заниматься. :Ag:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Не кто не говорил,но в моём представлении это так и должно быть! Если рядом подозрительный человек,собака должна за ним следить,а послушание когда собака смотрит в глаза это хорошо на площадке при отработке В раздела..


Вы сейчас рассуждаете как "реальщик"))).
Давайте не будем забывать-что ИПО-это СПОРТ.Не помню кто,но кто-то из успешных спортсменов сказал так-"если мы контролируем глаза собаки,то мы контролируем всю собаку".




> .Да и мало я по роликам видела чтоб собака переключалась на защите, так отличненько на хозяина.Собака должна подчиняться хозяину и слышать его команды,но при этом контролировать ситуацию.Разве не так?


Вы видимо мало хороших выступлений видели.Я вам даже одну крамолу скажу-некоторые  проводники игнорируют предписания правил и на  заднем конвое   добиваются ,чтоб собака  смотрела на проводника. Для многих судей,это,кстати,не проблема-они говорят так-"если собака не прозевала момент атаки-пусть себе смотрит".И даже если судья все-таки снимет вам балик за такой конвой-это на мой взгляд все-равно лучше,чем потерять большее кол-во баллов,если собака у вас склонна к упрямству и выходит на пол-корпуса,а то и на корпус вперед;).
Такая стратегия себя оправдывает-собака имеет меньше шансов перевозбудится и уйти вперед от проводника. Можно сколь угодно говорить,что это неправильно,дескать-что это за защита такая. Но пока мы будем рассуждать-некоторые становятся чемпионами мира,причем трижды)))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE2Ui...eature=related

а вот другая собака-работает в таком же  стиле и опять-бинго-дважды вице-чемпионка мира)))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6S9O...eature=related
Дрессировал обеих один человек. И стратегия его,как видно-работает :Af:

----------


## inna

> Вы сейчас рассуждаете как "реальщик"))).
> Давайте не будем забывать-что ИПО-это СПОРТ.Не помню кто,но кто-то из успешных спортсменов сказал так-"если мы контролируем глаза собаки,то мы контролируем всю собаку".


Наша цель сдать экзамен ИПО,мы с Греськой не спортсмены :Ag: Очень жаль что в Эстонии из защитных дисциплин только одна,к сожалению немного не то,чем бы хотела заняться.
Ролики хорошие,у мали это не редкость такое движение.А немцы выглядят более серьёзнее,когда смотрят на фигуранта.Личное мнение :Ad: 



> Да некогда ей будет зажиматься на защите! Спасибо, если вообще будет на строгачь реагировать сразу.


Я уже так же думаю :Ag: 



> Нет, Инна, не правильно. Если уж Вы начали ходить кругами, то именно хваткой правильное движение и подкреплять. Арнольд, видимо, хотел сказать, что Вы рано стали хождением заниматься.


Именно это он и сказал)) В скайпе он мне подробно объяснил что имел ввиду,за что ему спасибо!

----------


## Олег Рымарев

а это уже другой тренер,собака тоже смотрит на заднем конвое на проводника,и опять в десятку-чемпионка мира;)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EE6H...eature=related

----------


## inna

> а это уже другой тренер,собака тоже смотрит на заднем конвое на проводника,и опять в десятку-чемпионка мира;)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EE6H...eature=related


Вот сейчас посмотрела ролики и знаете что подумала,мали смотряться выгоднее в другом спорте,мондио или KNPV.А ИПО мне кажеться больше подходит немцам :Ad:

----------


## Jevgeni

> . Но пока мы будем рассуждать-некоторые становятся чемпионами мира,причем трижды)))
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE2Ui...eature=related
> 
> а вот другая собака-работает в таком же  стиле и опять-бинго-дважды вице-чемпионка мира)))
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6S9O...eature=related
> Дрессировал обеих один человек. И стратегия его,как видно-работает


 :Ag:  У кого какие цели. Я тоже видел собаку с идеальным послушанием в защите.97 . И видел, на тех же соревнованиях, собаку с не очень хорошим послушанием. Стадион апладировал после каждого упражнения. 
Вопрос. К кому поедут на вязку к первому или ко второму?

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> .А немцы выглядят более серьёзнее,когда смотрят на фигуранта.Личное мнение


Дело тут не в породе,а в том КАК научили собаку выполнять то или иное упражнение. От того,что собака смотрит на проводника,она,собака не становится от этого хуже/лучше,серьезней/несерьезней.
Если есть характер-то он никуда не денется.

Лет десять-пятнадцать назад певец Буйнов имел неосторожность одеть какую-то рубаху с кружевами,и ему начали закидать,что он дескать голубой.На что Пугачова в одном интервью сказала-"настоящего мужика и под кружевами видно" :Ag:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> А ИПО мне кажеться больше подходит немцам


ага,то-то малинуа из года в году немцев выигрывают :Ae:

----------


## Jevgeni

> ага,то-то малинуа из года в году немцев выигрывают


Ага, то-то с малинуа не работают как с немцами(на тренировках), боясь сломать их тонкую нервную систему :Ag:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> У кого какие цели. Я тоже видел собаку с идеальным послушанием в защите.97 . И видел, на тех же соревнованиях, собаку с не очень хорошим послушанием. Стадион апладировал после каждого упражнения. 
> Вопрос. К кому поедут на вязку к первому или ко второму?


Тут конечно надо смотреть конкретную собаку. Ведь собака с не очень хорошим послушанием может это делать в нескольких случаях
-плохой тренинг
-упрямство по природе
Так вот-если второе-то я бы с такой собакой свою суку не вязал бы,если бы был заводчиком.
А ведь в рабочем лагере есть такая проблема-чтоб помотивированнее,пожестче,покрепче. А потом имеем то,что имеем-перевозбудимых собак,которых можно в воздухе мотать на строгаче,.которые зубу против проводника пускают,и с катушек спадают,как только ослабевает контроль.

----------


## Jevgeni

> А потом имеем то,что имеем-перевозбудимых собак,которых можно в воздухе мотать на строгаче,.которые зубу против проводника пускают,и с катушек спадают,как только ослабевает контроль.


Не умение находить с собакой компромис, приводит к возникновению вот таких легенд.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Ага, то-то с малинуа не работают как с немцами(на тренировках), боясь сломать их тонкую нервную систему


Может немчатникам стоит пересмотреть некоторые моменты в тренировках-может они поэтому из года в год проигрывают?)))

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Не умение находить с собакой компромис, приводит к возникновению вот таких легенд.


Такие собаки есть в том числе и у очень опытных проводников.
Дело тут не в легенде а в НС собаки. У моего знакомого есть такой пес,которого он "списал" из-за чрезмерного упрямства. А человек чемпион мира,в некомпетентности его не упрекнешь. Но увы,выше головы не прыгнешь. И таких собак есть море,по крайней мере в породе малинуа .  
Так что я бы предпочел взять себе собаку не от того,которому трибуны аплодируют,но при этом у собаки явные проблемы с послушанием,а от того,у которого всего в меру;)

----------


## Jevgeni

> Может немчатникам стоит пересмотреть некоторые моменты в тренировках-может они поэтому из года в год проигрывают?)))


Работать с собакой в одной добычи. Фигурант это мячик, который ты можешь получить, если ведёшь себя хорошо. Увольте, я лучше поводок на гвоздик повешу.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Работать с собакой в одной добычи. Фигурант это мячик, который ты можешь получить, если ведёшь себя хорошо. Увольте, я лучше поводок на гвоздик повешу.


Ну,не все малинятники в одной добыче работают.Равно как и не все немчатники-в агрессии))).
И потом-давайте не будем забывать,что тут надо еще смотреть по конкретно взятой собаке. По этому поводу очень здорово у нас на семинаре высказался Герт Вандерсмиссен. Лень писать-долго.
Смысл таков-собак без недостатков не бывает. Выбирать нужно такую тактику,какая принесет больше всего результата,если мы о спорте говорим.
А у нас все как-то помешаны на одном-пожестче надо работать,да поагрессивней,независимо от того-надо это собаке/не надо,потянет/не потянет и т.д.

----------


## Jevgeni

> А человек чемпион мира,в некомпетентности его не упрекнешь. Но увы,выше головы не прыгнешь. .


Вот именно, выше головы не прыгнешь. Люди подбирают собак под себя, под свой метод дрессировки. Значит это не его собака. Я знаю человека, который прекрасно справляется с сильными собаками и разводит таких, правда он не чем. мира. Кстати, у его кобеля детей, устанешь считать, а люди всё едут и едут к нему на вязку.
Олег, можно закончить этот спор, потому что он бесконечный. Опять повторюсь, у каждого свои цели, свои взгляды. Кто-то хочет высоких спортивных результатов, кто-то хочет чтобы работой его собаки восхищались и плевать ему на баллы. 
У Инны есть проблема, и она хочет чтобы собака держала фигуранта под контролем,во время послушания, это её право. А вот как это сделать, вот, блин, вопрос.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Выбирать нужно такую тактику,какая принесет больше всего результата,.


Вот здесь я с тобой, полностью согласен. :Az:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Олег, можно закончить этот спор, потому что он бесконечный.


Да я и не собирался спорить))).Просто высказал свою точку зрения.
Как поступит Инна при тренинге-это ее дело.
Я ей посоветовал,как я вижу это.Не понравится-хозяин,как говорится-барин;).

----------


## Tatjana

*inna*, Инна, я посмотрела не полностью видео, дальше не стала, потому что сразу вижу что и как. Зная как Гресси, так и Виктора. :Ab: 
То что вы делаете в ИПО не работает с хорошо мотивированными собаками. Уже давно в Эстонии используют гораздо эффективнее методы. Виктор замечательный фигурант-статист и великолепно готовит размазней (по-другому некоторых собак не назвать) к проверкам на выставках и керунгах за что ему давно шоу должны воздвигнуть памятник! Но такие методы не подходят для тех собак, где инстинкта выше крыши. :Ab: 
Я всегда использую парфорс в защите и не представляю, как можно работать без него. Но...!!!
Первое, что я тебе скажу: одеть парфорс и начинать требовать через него послушание - это только загасит собаку. Сначала надо научить собаку быть активной во время использования парфорса. А это для тебя не один месяц работы. Парфорс всегда должен быть активатором в защите, а не наоборот!
И еще одно очень важное тебе замечание: при работе в защите всегда надо держать инстинкт на уровне, всегда следить за состоянием собаки! При переходе в послушание у Гресси инстинкт чаще падает. Это не хорошо. И очень, очень длинный подход.
Удачи вам!

----------


## inna

Спасибо Таня,я обсужу это с Виктором на следущем занятии.



> Сначала надо научить собаку быть активной во время использования парфорса. А это для тебя не один месяц работы. Парфорс всегда должен быть активатором в защите, а не наоборот!


Это интересно,а подробнее можно? Техническую сторону, так сказать..



> Не умение находить с собакой компромис, приводит к возникновению вот таких легенд.


Согласна полностью! :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

Я еще хотела бы коснуться разговора о внимании собаки к фигуранту.



> Дело тут не в легенде а в НС собаки. У моего знакомого есть такой пес,которого он "списал" из-за чрезмерного упрямства. А человек чемпион мира,в некомпетентности его не упрекнешь. Но увы,выше головы не прыгнешь. И таких собак есть море,по крайней мере в породе малинуа .


Какая еще одна интересная деталь опять не в пользу малинуа...
Странное слово "упрямство", а может это вопрос гибкости нервной системы и баланса требование - мотивация? Это ведь разговор о нервной системе собаки.



> Может немчатникам стоит пересмотреть некоторые моменты в тренировках-может они поэтому из года в год проигрывают?)))


И опять овчарок надерут..., потому что БСП в начале октября, всем хорошим немцам плевать на ФЦИ. Устала об этом уже писать. :Ac:  У малиняк два главных старта: один в мае, другой в сентябре, что нельзя сказать про немецких овчарок и в частности про Германию. Так что не будем спорить, кто лучше. У каждой породы свои преимущества.
Внимание к фигуранту должно быть природным, зависеть от внутренних качеств собаки, а не искусственно сформировано через тренинг, как к примеру обьяснял всем не безизвестный Чемпион Мира прошлого года... А я-то думала: как так, вроде собака так внимательна и активна на всех фазах, откуда же такое визглявое облаивание? А теперь всё понятно стало. :Ap: 
Я против такого спорта.

----------


## Tatjana

> Это интересно,а подробнее можно? Техническую сторону, так сказать..


Это фундамент. Уж сколько перетёрто-то. Это надо на дрес. площадке обьяснять, а не в инете. :Ab: 



> Собака должна подчиняться хозяину и слышать его команды,но при этом контролировать ситуацию.Разве не так?


Дожны контролировать фигуранта и находиться под контролем у проводника. Так должно быть, но вот не все собаки способны.
Хотя в спорте большая часть собак строиться под баллы, и никого особо внутреннее состояние не интересует. Даже судей, к сожалению.



> Работать с собакой в одной добычи. Фигурант это мячик, который ты можешь получить, если ведёшь себя хорошо. Увольте, я лучше поводок на гвоздик повешу.


Я повешу рядом.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Какая еще одна интересная деталь опять не в пользу малинуа...


Ой,не имею особо времени дискутировать-в субботу стартует очередной семинар,но все же вставлю пару копеек))).
Причем здесь малинуа,если быть честными;) Ты мало овчаров знаешь,которые с катушек спадают? Вот я навидался.. Я просто откровенен,и если вижу проблему,то мне плевать-с моего это лагеря,или соседнего;). Все мы одной крови))).




> Странное слово "упрямство", а может это вопрос гибкости нервной системы и баланса требование - мотивация?


Ооооо!!! Уж кого-кого,но малинуа в гибкости НС упрекнуть нельзя,на мой скромный взгляд. Аргументирую-есть пара-тройка упражнений в Ринговых дисциплинах,где что-что,а гибкость НС проверяется сполна!!! И где эти немцы,которые работают в рингах? Нет,они есть,конечно,но их очень мало. И Ринги они не выигрывают...




> потому что БСП в начале октября, всем хорошим немцам плевать на ФЦИ. Устала об этом уже писать.


Да пошутил я ,пошутил))). Сам видел много хороших немцев на ВУСФ.
НО!!! есть одно маленькое но.... ,вернее несколько в моем понимании(тут такой ехидненький смайлик должен быть,но его в меню нет :Ag: )

-а че-настолько в мире мало немцев,чтоб зады надрать малинякам -одна партия поехала на ВУСФ,вторая-на БСП,третья-на ФЦИ-чемпионат-ведь это таки престиж породы. Негоже,чтоб уже добрых лет 10,а мож 15 малиняки взували ... Ну неужели все уезжают на БСП/ВУСФ???? Это чего -самых лучших немцев в мире всего-100-150 собак? А 151?!?
152?!! Ну ладно,в Германии там свои правила и т.д.,и т.п(хотя между нами говоря,при их количестве собак,проводников,питомников и главное-понтов-они могли бы не только выставить команды на ВУСФ/БСП,но и на ФЦИ,ФМББ,доберманский и ротвейлерский ЧМ :Ag: -вы посмотрите кол-во рабочих питомников в Германии,площадок,талантливых проводников и т.д. и т.п.).Нет,я не утверждаю,что моя мысль верна,но согласитесь,как-то это странно выглядит,по крайней мере со стороны,незаангажированным взглядом,так сказать. 

-а че чиновники с ВУСФ/СФ не спешат изменить термины проведения БСП/ВУСФ??? Не уж-то престиж породы побоку? Ну сделайте вы свои чемпионаты весной,чтоб весь честной народ мог иметь возможность и на ФЦИ отобраться,и все вопросы будут сняты....

Нет,я не язвлю,немцев люблю(тем более,что среди немчатников у меня много хороших знакомых),хотя к сожалению все больше их,немцев, становиться экстерьером похожих на шоу,увы,да и по НС брака много. Хотя вы,немчатники,как в компартии-у нас все хорошо))).
Только большинство из вас почему-то купило уже взрослых,зачастую подготовленных собак. Имея при этом свои питомники))).К чему бы это?
Без обид. Я всегда говорю то,что думаю. По крайней мере вы знаете чего от меня ожидать)))).
Все,пока,пока. Времени нет.
у меня семинар на носу.
с ув.
Олег.

----------


## dainius

> И где эти немцы,которые работают в рингах? Нет,они есть,конечно,но их очень мало. *И Ринги они не выигрывают...*


Здрасте всем,  
Ja nehotelbi rovniat nemcov i malinua , no xochiu poradovatsa za tokogo nemca. 
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...3;puscule#show

----------


## Lynx

> Может немчатникам стоит пересмотреть некоторые моменты в тренировках-может они поэтому из года в год проигрывают?)))


Олег,
те же немцы прекрасно видят *что именно* ценится в современном спорте и, я думаю, имея столько хороших дрессировщиков, тренеров и спортсменов, знают как надо работать, чтобы выигрывать ЧМ ФЦИ... но один немец как-то озвучил на семинаре про работу одной собаки: "Мне не нравится как работает эта собака (немец), это работа в стиле малинуа". Да и часто теперь уже это слышу - не любят немцы (дрессировщики) работу немцев (овчарок) в стиле мали...  :0317: 




> одна партия поехала на ВУСФ,вторая-на БСП,третья-на ФЦИ-чемпионат-ведь это таки престиж породы.


На ВУЭСФАУ едет первая пятерка победителей БСП, тут все связано. А на ФЦИ идут в Германии отдельные квалицикации ЛГА. И отдельно квалификации ЛГА на БСП (туда тоже не всех пускают, а победителей замельных групп с определенным количеством баллов). И эти квалификации идут паралельно (по датам) практически. увы.



> а че чиновники с ВУСФ/СФ не спешат изменить термины проведения БСП/ВУСФ??? Не уж-то престиж породы побоку?


Мне кажется даже специально так сделали по датам, чтобы все ведущие тренера стремились попасть на БСП и показать там (внутри Германии) свое мастерство. Ну ты ж понимаешь политику партии "все лучшее - германское" и т.д. А остально не интересно. Ну это типично германский подход, как и по сборке атомобилей, к примеру))

----------


## inna

Вот мы сделали ещё пару треннировок.Парфорс конечно помог! Теперь рядом более-менее вменяемо..Команду дай,только стали отрабатывать поэтому куча моих косяков,за которые мне Виктор высказавал прямо во время занятия :Ag: Не как не получаеться сделать рывок так чтоб собака осталась на месте а не подлетала ко мне.Вот видео последней тренировки,может кто что посоветует...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln8GDMWhhMk

----------


## Lynx

Нда..., вот в даты проведения ЧМ ФЦИ в этом году в Германии в эти же выходные - отборочные на БСП в нескольких земельных группах... и никто не подумал перенести даты. Наверное считают, что н/о на ЧМ ФЦИ не место. Потому и сборная Германии вся из мали состоит (правда и выиграла).  :Ag:

----------


## Алена

> Нда..., вот в даты проведения ЧМ ФЦИ в этом году в Германии в эти же выходные - отборочные на БСП в нескольких земельных группах... и никто не подумал перенести даты. Наверное считают, что н/о на ЧМ ФЦИ не место. Потому и сборная Германии вся из мали состоит (правда и выиграла).


Ну овчаристы, по-моему, никогда не "злоупотребляли" участием в ФЦИ чемпионатах -квалифицировались, да..Но только лишь, чтоб попасть на БСП.

----------


## Tatjana

Вчера мы с Карлосом сдали SchH-1 с результатом 98/80/87. Сдавали на чужой площадке и с чужим фигурантом. 
Теперь я с гордостью могу заявить, что обучила совершенно неодарённую собаку для поиска на довольно приличную работу по следу в первой ступени и без всякого давления, на одной мотивации на мяч. Последний месяц след работала почти каждый день.
На обучение Карлоса ушло 8 месяцев. Но могу точно сказать, что я не умею сдавать нахаляву, лишь бы как. Поэтому вожусь долго и на хороший результат. Защита и красивое послушание были готовы уже 2 месяца назад, но вот со следом пришлось повозиться. Может мы бы и сдали экзамен еще в июле, но очень ненадежным был след и я не стала рисковать. Не умею стартовать с не готовой собакой.
Очень, очень жаль, что прям накануне экзамена у Карлоса начались проблемы. То ли спина, то ли задние ноги. В общем прыгать и быстро бегать Карлосу было больно. До метрового прыжка все упражнения были на оч. хор. Но после метра, хвос повис и Карлос не мог сесть с предметом в ФП, да и рядом тоже. горку прыгнул энергично ( по старой памяти), но опять не смог сесть в ФП.  Я уже была готова к этому, т.к. в субботу на тренировке было уже видно, что есть какая-то проблема. Мы сняли в субботу видео (обязательно его выложим). Там тоже было видно, как после прыжка изменилось положение хвоста. Тоже самое произошло и на быстром галопе на высыле. При великолепной скорости, вдруг Карлос вообще стал отказываться бежать. Теперь я поняла причину.
В защите Карлос почти работал на свои баллы. В укрытие вошел и я заметила, как повис хвост, но драйва и характера хватило всё отработать довольно чисто. Отпуски были чистые, молодец. Основной штраф получил за нервы при моём подходе, начинал наскакивать на фигуранта. Эта ошибка появилась только на последних тренировках, может тоже из-за проблем со здоровьем.
Большое спасибо моим фигурантам Евгению Каверину, Игорю Сухалет и Евгению Козлову за подготовку Карлоса по защите. :Ax: 
Будет жаль его отдавать..., я как-то прикипела к нему. :Aa:

----------


## Алена

> Вчера мы с Карлосом сдали SchH-1 с результатом 98/80/87.


Мои поздравления!!! :Az: 



> Теперь я с гордостью могу заявить, что обучила совершенно неодарённую собаку для поиска на довольно приличную работу по следу в первой ступени и без всякого давления, на одной мотивации на мяч.


Ну вот, а ты раньше не верила  :Ad: ...Сама это доказала  :Ab: . Не знаю, как там с тройкой было бы, но еденичку точно можно подготовить.  :Ab:  Правда, времени больше уходит...
Молодцы, короче вы с Карлосом!

----------


## Tatjana

> Ну вот, а ты раньше не верила ...Сама это доказала


Ой, Алёна, у меня уже столько всего поменялось в голове. Каждый год столько всего нового и интересного, да какое год... Вот поеду на семинар в Омск, так наверное удивлю своими новым подходом к социальному инстинкту. С Перми-то всего пол года прошло. И с коррекцией в движении рядом, и с высылом, и особенно с прыжками. 

За поздравление, спасибо! :Ax:

----------


## Алена

Таня, есть ли у тебя новый "экземплярчик" на дрессировку? Очень интересно было наблюдать, как менялся Карлос в процессе обучения. Ты уж нас информируй, если возмешься за нового ученика. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, есть ли у тебя новый "экземплярчик" на дрессировку? Очень интересно было наблюдать, как менялся Карлос в процессе обучения. Ты уж нас информируй, если возмешься за нового ученика.


Нового пока никого нет. :Ab:  
Возьмусь теперь за Келли с Неди. За своих собственных. :Ab:  А то росли, как трава, ничего хорошего в таком выращивании нет. :Ac:  Надеюсь, что сами собаки хорошие и выдержали закон джунглей.

----------


## inna

Таня,поздравляю! Ждём видео! Это быстро по времени подготовить собаку на единицу? Или были те кто быстрее готовился??? У вас лично..

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> Вчера мы с Карлосом сдали SchH-1 с результатом 98/80/87. Сдавали на чужой площадке и с чужим фигурантом. 
> [


Поздравляю с хорошим результатом!Желаю дальнейших успехов!

----------


## Andrei

Таня поздравляем!  :Ax:   Молодцы! Ведь незря же было столько времени на него убито.

----------


## Немка

Поздравляем!!! Молодцы! :Ax:  С нетерпением будем ждать следующих репортажей о подготовки «новых» собак.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Таня, ты молодец и умница! Поздравляю!!! Я тоже вот так подумал, блин а жалко тебе будет расставаться с парнем :Ak:  Жаль у нас вот так люди в Пензе почему-то не хотят действовать, я бы наверное тоже бы под это подрядился.... Интересно, однако...
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

Спасибо всем за поздравления! :Ax: 
Инна, я же писала, что мне понадобилось 8 месяцев. При чем от тройки совсем недалеко. Миро готовился столько же, только я еще с ним и ИПО-2 сдала. Не знаю, быстро это или медленно. :Ab: 
PS. очень важно, как организуется экзамен и кто его принимает. У нас тут такая халява иногда бывает, что некоторые умудряются получать результат в ШХ с совсем некорректной работой.
ШХ сдать судье немцу гораздо легче, чем ИПО судье эстонцу.)))

----------


## Tatjana

Сегодня забрали Карлоса в Финляндию. Так грустно. Я очень привязалась к нему... Теперь чего-то не хватает, питомник опустел. :Ak:

----------


## alex67

Всем привет)))Ребята нужен совет или подсказка.Может не в той ТЕМЕ пишу,ещё не разобрался))Читаю на форуме много,пишу мало))Всё нет времени))) Может кто подскажет. Собака на защите постоянно целится и делает захват В КРАЙ рукава.Кроме хелфера ещё есть какие то идеи??? Собака молодая 1.5 года.Напористая,хорошая облайка,но при захвате УПОРНО целит в край!)) Буду очень благодарен за какую нибудь помощь советом)))     И конечно присоединяюсь к поздравлениям)))) А после КАРЛОСА будут ещё собачки и жизнь ЗАБЬЕТ КЛЮЧЕМ)))) ДЕРЖАТЬ ХВОСТ ПИСТОЛЕТОМ!!!!)))))

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Собака на защите постоянно целится и делает захват В КРАЙ рукава.


Я бы посоветовал рукав пока убрать и поработать с "подушкой", "клином" или "коротким рукавом". А помощнику при этом желательно очень внимательно контролировать свои действия и вынуждать собаку хватать только правильно.
И еще, мне кажется, хваты за край часто говорят или о недостаточной уверенности собаки, или о недостаточной мотивации.

----------


## alex67

Подушку тоже берёт в край,а вот короткий рукав на выходных попробую))Несказал бы что собака неуверена,работает с охотой и мотивация хорошая,на защиту идёт с удовольствием.Спасибо за отклик)))  Может у кого то ещё есть какието идеи??))

----------


## Arnold

Хват за край типичный признак хорошей атаки, это исключительно проблемы фигуранта. Никакие широко разрекламированыне покрытия с пластиковыми ограничителями, никакие подушки не помогут... Фигурант должен сам исправлять эту ошибку.

----------


## alex67

> Хват за край типичный признак хорошей атаки, это исключительно проблемы фигуранта. Никакие широко разрекламированыне покрытия с пластиковыми ограничителями, никакие подушки не помогут... Фигурант должен сам исправлять эту ошибку.


Вот меня и интересует каким образом можна работать с такой собакой? На побеге всё окей,на возобновлении атаки идет сразу целенаправленный захват в край рукава.Если прикрыть край,берёт нормально,если не прикрыть,захват в край)

----------


## Arnold

Сами фигурант? Или хозяин.
Фигуранту это можно объяснить, но навык чисто технический. В двух словах просто при даче хватки поднимать локоть вверх, главное не переборщить, а то собака в другой конец ходить привыкнет. Тут все зависит от техники фигуранта, если недостаточно опыта может не прокатить.

----------


## alex67

[QUOTE=Arnold;3624]Сами фигурант? Или хозяин.
Фигуранту это можно объяснить, но навык чисто технический. В двух словах просто при даче хватки поднимать локоть вверх, главное не переборщить, а то собака в другой конец ходить привыкнет. Тут все зависит от техники фигуранта, если недостаточно опыта может не прокатить.[/Q      Привет я фигурант))с собаками работал разными,Но это чудо конкретно целится в край,даже если стараешься дать середину)

----------


## alex67

Она берёт ближе к кисти.Вот прёт её туда и всё тут))Думаю попробовать хелфер)

----------


## Arnold

Ах ближе к кисти?!
Так это у вас проблема обратная! Это проблемы с ближней атакой! Кисть вверх локоть вниз тогда! Только опять не переборщить иначе будет в мягкие складки рукава на месте локтя ходить.

----------


## Tatjana

А у нас приятная новость. Наконец залили на ютуб видое тренировки с Карлосом перед экзаменом.))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlY4lnVfEfg
Можно сравнить с первыми видео этой темы, что было и что стало  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Какая неожиданность. Эта тема стала наиболее популярной по просмотрам, поэтому вижу необходимость её продолжать.
После обучения Карлоса уже прошло 5 лет. Конечно у меня появились и новые наработки. Что-то я выставляла на других форумах, но следует некоторые наиболее интересные видео поставить и в эту тему.

Коррекция положения корпуса собаки в движении рядом, у хозяина Айка первый опыт в обучении собаки и, конечно, без ошибок не обойтись. Пришлось мне в руки взять поводок и немного поработать самой. Было достаточно двух тренировок, чтобы положение корпуса выправилось:
*Урок 1*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hqtd4G7nGs
*Урок2*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6pJ_Zw9YkM

Через месяц движения рядом уже с хозяином:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH-QfWCoyPo

----------

